# Nächste Erweiterung: Warlords of Draenor!



## Tolgrim. (1. November 2013)

Gestern tauchte bei MMO-Champion ein Thread mit einem angeblichen Leak auf:
http://www.mmo-champ...at-happens-next

Da waren natürlich alle sehr skeptisch... nun kommt allerdings ein angebliches Trademark dazu (MMO-Champion-Startseite):
http://www.mmo-champ...r-WoW-Expansion

Ich mag ja diese wilden Spekulationen. 


Erste Ergänzung:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1363274-Solid-Spoiler-A-Spoiler-Source-About-Blizzcon-2013-WOW-X5-(History-Game-)
Dieser angebliche Leak ist auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Umlauf und würde - vage, wie er ist - zu dem anderen Leak passen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. November 2013)

Warum können die Mitarbeiter nicht noch eine Woche ihre Klappe halten?

Zeitlich passt das aber... eine Woche vor der Blizzcon.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2013)

... und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier ...


----------



## Eyora (1. November 2013)

Juhu, ich liebe Draenei und spiele nichts anderes eine neue Draenei Erweiterung wäre gigantisch.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2013)

Was/Wer ist Draenor?


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Was/Wer ist Draenor?


-> Draenor


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Was/Wer ist Draenor?



Die meisten WoWler dürften den Ort als "Scherbenwelt" kennen.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2013)

Die Scherbenwelt ist nur ein kleiner übriggebliebener Teil des zerstörten Planeten Draenor.

*edit:*
Ich selber glaube noch nicht so recht an ein Addon, was schon jetzt mehr mit der brennenden Legion zu tun haben wird.
Dafür ist es imo noch zu früh.


----------



## Tikume (1. November 2013)

Ne Überraschung hatte eh noch keine WoW Erweiterung zu bieten. Neue Gebiete, Level Cap Erhöhung. Mit Glück ne Neue Rasse/Klasse. 
Ich wünschte sie wären mal mutiger.


----------



## Huntedsoul (1. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ne Überraschung hatte eh noch keine WoW Erweiterung zu bieten. Neue Gebiete, Level Cap Erhöhung. Mit Glück ne Neue Rasse/Klasse.
> Ich wünschte sie wären mal mutiger.



Was stellst Du dir denn so vor? Was für Änderungen / Neuerungen sollte, bzw könnte Blizz denn in ein neues Addon bringen?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. November 2013)

Huntedsoul schrieb:


> Was stellst Du dir denn so vor? Was für Änderungen / Neuerungen sollte, bzw könnte Blizz denn in ein neues Addon bringen?



ich glaube nicht das wirklich ein komplett neues feature kommt. eher das typische wie ein gebiet, eine klasse, levelerhöhung.
was die ganz sicher machen werden ist das questsystem auf events umstellen wie z.b. in gw2.

was ich mir auch noch vorstellen könnte ist ein 4ter talentbaum für alle klasse (als alternative zu einer ganz neuen klasse)


----------



## Saji (2. November 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> was die ganz sicher machen werden ist das questsystem auf events umstellen wie z.b. in gw2.



Ganz sicher... nicht. Nein.


----------



## Tikume (2. November 2013)

Huntedsoul schrieb:


> Was stellst Du dir denn so vor? Was für Änderungen / Neuerungen sollte, bzw könnte Blizz denn in ein neues Addon bringen?


Neue Spielmechaniken wären was. Wenn Du es so willst ging das Pokémon Ding aus dem letzten Addon schon in die Richtung.
Housing wäre da sicherlich noch eine der konservativsten Möglichkeiten, aber richtig geil gemacht wäre das schon was.

Auch ein funktionierendes RvR System hätte was, allerdings ist Wow letztendlich doch ein PvE Spiel und sie sind bei Ihren Versuchen dahingehend die letzten Jahre kontinuierlich auf die Fresse geflogen.

Und abgedrehter geht es sicher immer. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem überarbeiteten Fahrzeug/Mountsystem wo man dann auch an seiner Karre schrauben könnte und eine coole Fahrphysik hat?

Ich bin sicher ein bezahlter Gamedesigner der mehr als 2 Minuten aufwendet wäre in der Lage sich was richtig cooles einfallen zu lassen


----------



## lovechia (2. November 2013)

Klingt eher wie der Titel eines Booster Packs dieses WoW Trading Card Game. Aufjedenfall nicht episch genug für ne WoW-Erweiterung.
Und die Handlung (Zeitreisen) finde ich auch ziemlich schlecht, Zeitreisen gehören nicht in WoW, jedenfalls nicht in größerem Umfang. Die Höhlen der Zeit waren ja in Ordnung.
Und Grom als Hauptantagonist? WTF? 
Ich hoffe dass The Dark Below doch die Erweiterung sein wird und Azshara und N'Zoth die Haupt-Gegenspieler.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2013)

Also ich hoffe mal schwer, dass das nicht die nächste Expansion wird.  Dieser "Draenor-Gut-Menschen"-Sch... hat mich in BC schon richtig genervt.


----------



## Eyora (2. November 2013)

@Tikume:

Keine deiner Ideen passt auch nur ansatzweise in ein WOW. Die Engine ist über 8 Jahre alt. Da ist man beschränkt in den Möglichkeiten.

Auch ein Eventsystem wie in GW2 wird nicht kommen, da WoW zu PVE-Lastig ist. Für eine richtige Geschichte braucht man Quests. Man sieht ja in GW2, das eine Geschichte mit dem Event-System nicht zu erzählen ist.

Ich bin gespannt was sie machen, erwarte aber keine großen Sprünge, was meiner Ansicht nach auch gut ist.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das wirklich ein komplett neues feature kommt. eher das typische wie ein gebiet, eine klasse, levelerhöhung.
> was die ganz sicher machen werden ist das questsystem auf events umstellen wie z.b. in gw2.


 
- Ein neuer Modus (optional auszuwählen, wie "normal" und "heroisch") für Dungeons soll angeblich kommen: "Timelost Dungeons" - Runterstufen der Chars (und ihrer Fähigkeiten) auf das Niveau vom jeweiligen alten Dungeon. Ein Teil davon ist schon drinnen und durch Exploiting (Pfui Spinne) für manche schon zugänglich gewesen, das mit dem Werterunterstufen, die Fähigkeiten werden noch nicht runterskaliert

- Eine Art "Eventsystem" wird kommen, aber parallel zum Questsystem (soll heißen, in der Welt passieren zufällig Ereignisse wie zB. auf der Zeitverlorenen Insel, während man seine Quests in dem Gebiet abspult) - ein reines Eventsystem kommt nicht gut genug an bei den eignen Usern, um das komplett durchzuziehen


----------



## Eyora (2. November 2013)

> ein reines Eventsystem kommt nicht gut genug an bei den eignen Usern, um das komplett durchzuziehen



Lang lebe die WoW-Community. Endlich mal Spieler nach meinem Geschmack.   

Aber mal schauen ich habe nach all den Jahren Vertrauen zu Blizzard, das sie mich nicht enttäuschen. 
Ok, das miese Ende von MOP war schon ein Dämpfer und dieser GW2-Copy-Past-Versuch in Form der Insel, ging ja zum Glück in die Hose. Aber ein Eventsystem im Stile von Rift oder Defiance fände ich schon sehr gut. Ist immer eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

lovechia schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall nicht episch genug für ne WoW-Erweiterung.
> Und die Handlung (Zeitreisen) finde ich auch ziemlich schlecht, Zeitreisen gehören nicht in WoW, jedenfalls nicht in größerem Umfang. Die Höhlen der Zeit waren ja in Ordnung.
> Und Grom als Hauptantagonist? WTF?



"Your known history, may not be "the original" one."

Angeblich sieht man schon am Ende der aktuellen mehrwöchigen "Timewalker"- Questreihe mit den "Visionen" im SoO-Raid (die noch keiner zu Ende durchgeziehen hat können, das wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern), wie Anduin dem gefangenen Garrosh anbietet, ihn in die Vergangenheit (ind intakte alte Draenor vor der Öffnung des Portals/der Portale) mitzunehmen, die er mithilfe des "Verräters" des ehemaligen Bronzenen Drachenschwarms nun bereisen kann, um seinen Vater kennen zu lernen und so zurück auf den rechten Weg zu kommen (im guten Glauben). Wrathion hat davon allerdings Wind bekommen und sabotiert dieses Vorhaben, in der festen Überzeugung, nur sein Weg (die Vereinigung der Völker zum Kampf gegen die Legion) wäre der richtige, woraufhin die Gegenwart katastrophal durcheinander zu geraten droht und wir den gebauten Bockmist ausbügeln müssen ("When the theory is in mess, Anduin Wrynn regrets his choice, while Wrathion faces his glory.")
"Subject of this X is: Father and Son." "They, the young. What's their choice when they get a overwhelming power one day?"(wie zB. die Zeit selbst ändern zu können) 
Rot = angeblich Sätze aus einem "Leak-Rätsel" das voreiniger Zeit auf einer chinesischen (Blizzard-)WoW Seite aufgetaucht ist

Ob das stimmt, ist eine andere Frage (Gerüchteweise kommt ja auch eine neue Klasse, derf "Zeitenwächter" [Time warden] - Indiz dafür sollen die 3 Time Warden sein, die auf der Zeitlosen Insel in einer Gruppe rumstehen und seine 3 Speccs, Heiler, Tank, FernkampfDD in Kettenrüstung repräsentieren wollen, die, wenn man sie anspricht, auch selten ab und zu kryptisch andeuten, jeder auf eine andere Art, eben wie ein Heiler, ein DD und ein Tank, auf welche Art sie die Zeit beschützen)

Ein Indiz, dass zumindest "Warlords of Draenor" tatsächlich der neue Titel sein könnte, ist, das Boubouille (der ja bekanntlich sehr gut informiert ist  ), am 31.10. in seinem Forum den Namen des angeblichen "Whistleblowers" von Blizzard rauseditiert hat (der Threadersteller hatte den genannt- Boubouille editiert sonst fast nie persönlich, sondern lässt seine Moderatoren das machen) - und am 1.11. die News mit der Registierung auf seiner Hauptseite gepostet hat mit dem Verweis, dass er persönlich der meinung ist DAS wäre tatsächlich der Titel (er hat ja auch bei den letzten Addons Recht behalten)


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

@ Eyora
alles klar - eine GW2 copy ... 

°°°°°°°°
Derulu, was Du erwähnst sind doch die reinsten Spekulationen.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, was alles so auf Twitter gepostet wurd. 
Ghost macht doch nur PR und gibt den Leuten da lediglich Futter - mehr nicht.
Geplant war... teilweise durchgesickert & spekuliert wurde schon so viel.

Und Blizzard wird sich hüten, jetzt schon genauere Sachen auszuplaudern.
Dazu gibt es demnächst die Blizzcon.

Schlagzeilen, das ist doch was die Menschen heute wollen.
Daher fällt es ihnen auch nicht schwer, dies und das zu glauben. 

*ps.*
Es kann natürlich auch alles anders kommen.
Auch kann Blizzard bezüglich von Infos natürlich undicht sein ...
Darunter können auch ausreichend Fehlinfos sein, nur um uns warm zu halten.

Wie schon gesagt wurde ... abwarten!


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch kann Blizzard bezüglich von Infos natürlich undicht sein ...



Waren sie leider die letzten 3 Addons auch schon, auch da waren einige der "Spekulationen", vor allem solche kurz vor der Vorstellung (und solche von Boubouille in dem Zeitraum im Besonderen), korrekt 

Aber ich sagte ja, das alles KANN stimmen, MUSS aber absolut nichtstimmen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> - Ein neuer Modus (optional auszuwählen, wie "normal" und "heroisch") für Dungeons soll angeblich kommen: "Timelost Dungeons" - Runterstufen der Chars (und ihrer Fähigkeiten) auf das Niveau vom jeweiligen alten Dungeon. Ein Teil davon ist schon drinnen und durch Exploiting (Pfui Spinne) für manche schon zugänglich gewesen, das mit dem Werterunterstufen, die Fähigkeiten werden noch nicht runterskaliert
> 
> - Eine Art "Eventsystem" wird kommen, aber parallel zum Questsystem (soll heißen, in der Welt passieren zufällig Ereignisse wie zB. auf der Zeitverlorenen Insel, während man seine Quests in dem Gebiet abspult) - ein reines Eventsystem kommt nicht gut genug an bei den eignen Usern, um das komplett durchzuziehen



jo wie auf dieser insel eben. 
das questsystem muss äh überarbeitet werden! dieses quest hier und dort abholen + die langen romane die sich kaum einer durchliest sind einfach altbacken. natürlich soll die story gut rübergebracht werden aber ohne sich die elend langen texte durchlesen zu müssen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. November 2013)

naja evtl überarbeiten sie dann ja auch direkt die alte scherbenwelt, würde ja mal zeit werden, das schreckt ja fast alle neulinge ab 

bestimmt leaked vor der blizzcon auchnoch der trailer, war ja letztes mal auch schon so^^


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> naja evtl überarbeiten sie dann ja auch direkt die alte scherbenwelt, würde ja mal zeit werden, das schreckt ja fast alle neulinge ab



K.a. ob so etwas geplant wäre, sie sind ja schließlich der Meinung, durch die Überarbeitung der Classicwelt hätten viele, die nur in den neu hinzugekommenen Gebieten gespielt haben (weil sie nicht wieder bei 1 anfangen wollten) den (falschen) Eindruck gewonnen hätten, das Addon wäre sehr kurz geraten, dabei war es, wenn man die Überarbeitung mitnimmt, sehr groß (das größte Addon bisher) und dass man derartiges in Zukunft nicht mehr in der Form machen würde. Zu derartigen Aussagen würden auch das Zeitreise-Thema passen, denn Draenor selbst war ja etwas anderes als das, was nach der Explosion an "Outlands" übrig geblieben ist (und wo nur wenige Gebiete wirklich "unberührt" und "ursprünglich" geblieben sind). Es soll sich ja angeblich um Draenor VOR der Legion und unmittelbar vor dem Entstehen der "Horde" (die alte und erste) handeln


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> K.a. ob so etwas geplant wäre, sie sind ja schließlich der Meinung, durch die Überarbeitung der Classicwelt hätten viele, die nur in den neu hinzugekommenen Gebieten gespielt haben (weil sie nicht wieder bei 1 anfangen wollten) den (falschen) Eindruck gewonnen hätten, das Addon wäre sehr kurz geraten, dabei war es, wenn man die Überarbeitung mitnimmt, sehr groß (das größte Addon bisher) und dass man derartiges in Zukunft nicht mehr in der Form machen würde. Zu derartigen Aussagen würden auch das Zeitreise-Thema passen, denn Draenor selbst war ja etwas anderes als das, was nach der Explosion an "Outlands" übrig geblieben ist (und wo nur wenige Gebiete wirklich "unberührt" und "ursprünglich" geblieben sind). Es soll sich ja angeblich um Draenor VOR der Legion und unmittelbar vor dem Entstehen der "Horde" (die alte und erste) handeln



Ah so Draenor sieht also gar nicht aus wie die Scherbenwelt? Schade die fand ich immer am besten


----------



## Eyora (2. November 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Ah so Draenor sieht also gar nicht aus wie die Scherbenwelt? Schade die fand ich immer am besten


Wenn du die Teile wieder zusammen setzt, hast du wieder Draenor *kicher*

Und ja, die Insel ist eine billige GW2-Kopie. 
Und eines WoW-Patches nicht würdig. Das hab ich Blizzard auch geschrieben. Mit Daylis hab ich kein Problem, da kann man Abwechslung schaffen, aber dieses wild durch die Gegend rennen und Hirnlos Farmen und Grinden ist kein Content.


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

lovechia schrieb:


> Klingt eher wie der Titel eines Booster Packs dieses WoW Trading Card Game. Aufjedenfall nicht episch genug für ne WoW-Erweiterung.
> Und die Handlung (Zeitreisen) finde ich auch ziemlich schlecht, Zeitreisen gehören nicht in WoW, jedenfalls nicht in größerem Umfang. Die Höhlen der Zeit waren ja in Ordnung.
> Und Grom als Hauptantagonist? WTF?
> Ich hoffe dass The Dark Below doch die Erweiterung sein wird und Azshara und N'Zoth die Haupt-Gegenspieler.



/sign ich hoffe es ist wirklich was für tcg.



Meine Güte, was ist das bitte für ein Müll?!

Hat ghostcrawler nicht gesagt, die nächste Erweiterung spielt in Azeroth?


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wenn du die Teile wieder zusammen setzt, hast du wieder Draenor *kicher*
> Und ja, die Insel ist eine billige GW2-Kopie. ...


Das sind nur die wenigen übriggebliebenen Teile - steht aber auch weiter oben im Thread.
Und die Insel ist keineswegs eine Kopie - oder doch ...?
Von wem kopiert den GW alles? - sag jetzt nicht GW hat das Rad erfunden!


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wenn du die Teile wieder zusammen setzt, hast du wieder Draenor *kicher*
> 
> Und ja, die Insel ist eine billige GW2-Kopie.
> Und eines WoW-Patches nicht würdig. Das hab ich Blizzard auch geschrieben. Mit Daylis hab ich kein Problem, da kann man Abwechslung schaffen, aber dieses wild durch die Gegend rennen und Hirnlos Farmen und Grinden ist kein Content.






Grushdak schrieb:


> Das sind nur die wenigen übriggebliebenen Teile - steht aber auch weiter oben im Thread.
> Und die Insel ist keineswegs eine Kopie - oder doch ...?
> Von wem kopiert den GW alles? - sag jetzt nicht GW hat das Rad erfunden!



Fangt jetzt bitte keine GW (2) Diskussion hier an.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> /sign ich hoffe es ist wirklich was für tcg.



TCG gibt es nicht mehr, das wurde mit Oktober eingestellt, weil jetzt "Hearthstone" als "Nachfolger" kommt - und dafür wird es dann wohl noch nicht sein, das Spiel ist noch nicht released  - diese Hoffnung muss ich dir leider nehmen

Ob es für WoW ist oder nur Fake, kann ich dir als Hoffnung anbieten, allerdings ist das problem hierbei, dass die URL halt bereits vor einem Monat reserviert wurde, der "Leak" und die fast unmittelbar darauf folgende Patentvoranmeldung aber erst getsern und vorgestern - der Fake müsste wenn dann sehr professionell vorbereitet worden sein (und wie gesagt, der im Normalfall sehr gut informierte Betreiber von mmo-champion Boubouillem, sagt in der "News", dass er persönlich davon überzeugt ist, dass zumindest der Name, der des nächsten Addons ist)


----------



## Saji (2. November 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Daylis



DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. November 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wenn du die Teile wieder zusammen setzt, hast du wieder Draenor *kicher*
> 
> Und ja, die Insel ist eine billige GW2-Kopie.
> Und eines WoW-Patches nicht würdig. Das hab ich Blizzard auch geschrieben. Mit Daylis hab ich kein Problem, da kann man Abwechslung schaffen, aber dieses wild durch die Gegend rennen und Hirnlos Farmen und Grinden ist kein Content.



Bei Dailies rennt man also nicht hirnlos durch die Gegend und farmt diese jeden Tag ab? ^^

Aber Draenor ist doch zerstört worden oder? Wie soll das dann gehen? Hat Blizzard einen DeLorean? xD


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> TCG gibt es nicht mehr, das wurde mit Oktober eingestellt, weil jetzt "Hearthstone" als "Nachfolger" kommt - und dafür wird es dann wohl noch nicht sein, das Spiel ist noch nicht released  - diese Hoffnung muss ich dir leider nehmen
> 
> Ob es für WoW ist oder nur Fake, kann ich dir als Hoffnung anbieten, allerdings ist das problem hierbei, dass die URL halt bereits vor einem Monat reserviert wurde, der "Leak" und die fast unmittelbar darauf folgende Patentvoranmeldung aber erst getsern und vorgestern - der Fake müsste wenn dann sehr professionell vorbereitet worden sein (und wie gesagt, der im Normalfall sehr gut informierte Betreiber von mmo-champion Boubouillem, sagt in der "News", dass er persönlich davon überzeugt ist, dass zumindest der Name, der des nächsten Addons ist)



Was Boubouille sagt ist mir egal, ich meine ZEITREISEN UND GROM ALS ENDGEGNER? DRAENOR?

Seit wann kann der Ewige oder auch der Bronzene Drachenschwarm (was da auch immer vorkommt, diesen Stuss les ich mir nicht durch) in der Scherbenwelt die Zeit manipulieren? Warum soll Grom Endgegner werden, wenn der doch gegen Mannoroth kämpft? ein weiteres Addon wo die Horde auf die Fresse kriegt?
Die Darstellung der Zeitreisen in BC und WotLK waren noch 'realististisch' weil wir die Vergangenheit so veränderten, dass sie mit der Zukunft übereinstimmt (außer Hyjal, weil sinnlos und die Cata-Inis, weil die gegen Nozdormus Prinzipien sind).
Eigentlich hätte man daraus sogar einen schönen Konflikt zwischen Scherbenwelt und Azeroth weben können, da die ganzen Zeitreisenden Bekloppten mit einer (positiven) Zeitänderung Azeroths auch eine (negativen) Zeitänderung in der Scherbenwelt verursachen können...Zeitparadoxen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> - Seit wann kann der Ewige oder auch der Bronzene Drachenschwarm (was da auch immer vorkommt, diesen Stuss les ich mir nicht durch) in der Scherbenwelt die Zeit manipulieren? Warum soll Grom Endgegner werden, wenn der doch gegen Mannoroth kämpft? ein weiteres Addon wo die Horde auf die Fresse kriegt?



Siehe Questreihe mit dem Stundenglas auf der Zeitlosen Insel & Siege of Orgrimmar -> irgend etwas stimmt scheinbar nicht mit den Zeitlinien (das kann man schon vor der ersten Quest sagen, denn das ist überhaupt einer der Gründe, warum wir zum Einstimmen des Stundenglases in den Raid geschickt werden um dort unsere Visionen zu bekommen) und es gibt einen "Verräter" unter den Zeitenwächtern (erzählt der Questgeber, ebenso wie, dass sie die verschiedenen Zeitlinien eigentlich nur noch als Beobachter bereisen können). Dass Grom "Endgegner" wird, ist nicht gesagt, nur dass er Antagonist sein könnte (was ja nicht heißt, dass er auch wirklich bekämpft werden muss, nur dass seine Pläne sich nicht mit den unseren decken). Und gegen Mannoroth kämpft er da noch nicht, denn wenn, dann wird in eine Zeit gereist, als Draenor noch Draenor war, also bevor es die Portale zerissen hat (und wenn das mit Anduin und seinem Angebot an Garrosh stimmt, wird in eine Zeit gereist, in der Grom noch nicht von Mannoroths Blut getrunken hat, was heißt, dass die Legion die Horde noch nicht gegründet hat).

Und das ist übrigens das "Leak-Rätsel" (mehrere Tage älter als die Anmeldung oder der leakthread auf mmo-champion) das angeblich auf einer chinesischen Blizzard-Seite zu finden ist (und man kann es durchaus in die Richtung interpretieren)

*11.8 update*

 The key of patch 6.0 has two, one is G, another is D. (Grom & Dreanor?)

*11.7 update*

 ilvl compression for X5 is due to the Big Event and Canon in X5. (Itemlevel wird gequetscht, das ist ja schon fix und die Story von X passt angeblich dazu)

*11.6 update*

 We may have one D, but G perhaps not one, maybe 5?

*11.5 update*

 One of those Gs, MUST be Garad.

*11.4 update*

 One of those Gs, MAY be "Garona".

*11.3 update*

 One of the last known those Gs, MIGHT be "Garithos".

*11.2 update*

 The Red Names becomes Yellow, Green Names drop gears. The end of time is what its starts, Medivh shows to give you Dailies. (scheinbare Feinde werden neutral, Freunde werden zu feinden und droppen Gear)

*11.1 update*

 DW returns, but which one?

*10.31 update*

 A classic Maincity becomes Raid Dungeon.

*"10.31" update*

 Your known history, may not be "the original" one.  <-----

*'10.31' update*

 Due to s/he is not exist in "the original" history. S/he killed him/her in that time, to do the right thing.  <-----

*10.30 update*

 When the theory is in mess, Anduin Wrynn regrets his choice, while Wrathion faces his glory. <-----

*10.29 update*

 A Maincity-class Dungeon finally becomes a true Maincity.

*10.28 update*

 The Dragon Soul's power is not vanished yet. Instead, they cannot touch that power, the power someone have long coveted. <----- Wrathion?

*10.27 update*

 Eternal Dragons? The Dragon Era has already ended. Our story is about mortals that extraordinary and/or unwilling to be ordinary.

*10.26 update*

 Illidan: None of my business!

*10.25 update*

 Old Gods: None of my business!

*10.24 update*

 Burning Legion: Why it's not as it says, my dear screenwriter? <---- war eigentlich alles anders als wir bisher glaubten?

*10.23 update*

 Someone: &#12371;&#12398;&#25163;&#12395;&#20837;&#12428;&#12383;&#21147;&#12391;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#38291;&#36949;&#12356;&#12399;&#32118;&#23550;&#12420;&#12425;&#12379;&#12397;&#12359;!

*10.22 update*

 Subject of this X is: Father and Son. <----- Grom und Garrosh?

*10.21 update*

 Even there's no blood relationship, the fetters are more strongly than there have.

*10.20 update*

 Even there have blood relationship, the incompatible destined a bad romance.

*10.19 update*

 They, the young. What's their choice when they get a overwhelming power one day? <---- Wrathion bzw. Anduin und Zeitreisen/ vgeränderung der Zeitlinien?

*10.18 update*

 Among those fetters and bad romances, the world is shattering into pieces by "the young" suddenly get power. <---- Wrathion?

*10.17 update*

 Velen: Anybody here?

*10.16 update*

 Turalyon and Alleria returns.

*10.15 update*

 Hail To The King, Baby!!!

*10.14 update*

 The forth G, is Gul'dan. <----- Der ist doch lange schon tot?

*10.13 update*

 Someone: W Saurfang is in trouble? Oh, come on my little brother!

*10.13 update*

 Known the ONLY D is 14417226136556E86F1372212034
 (*Leak *---- this puzzle is calculated out and it is
1 44 1 72 2 61 3 65 5 6E 8 6F 13 72 21 20 34
 D r a e n o r Space
 The useless number is just a Fibonacci Sequence.
 )

*10.12 update*

 The HIDDEN REAL D is at *97C100E9852494810E19852549799A10057D1019753C5410054C984B94B8494948A49E4999579D798*

*10.8 update*

 Everything has started. Let's wait and see. <----- Die Einleitung des Addons ist bereits gestartet?


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Siehe Questreihe mit dem stundenglas auf der Zeitlosen Insel & Siege of Orgrimmar -> irgend etwas stimmt nicht mit den den Zeitlinien und es gibt einen Verräter unter den Zeitenwächtern. Dass Grom "Endgegner" wird, ist nicht egsagt, nur dass er antagonist ist. Und gegen Mannoroth kämpft er da noch nicht, denn wenn, dann wird in eine Zeit gereist, als Draenor noch Draenor war, also bevor es die Portale zerissen hat (und wnen das Anduin und seinem Angebot an garrosh stimmt, wird in eine Zeit gereist, in der Grom noch nicht von Mannoroths Blut getrunken hat, was heißt, dass die Legion die Horde noch nicht gegründet hat)



Wenn irgentetwas nicht mit den Zeitlinien stimmt, dann ist das eine Sache die eigentlich nicht nur Azeroth sondern auch der Scherbenwelt angeht, da sie bei solchen Störungen genauso in bemitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann, wie in Azeroth, mal abgesehen davon, dass Drachen keine Macht über die Zeitlinien in der Scherbenwelt haben, da sie nur auf Azeroth abgestimmt wurden. Deswegen können wir auch nicht auf Draenor zeitreisen.

PS: Ich hoffe auf einen professionellen Fake um uns zu verwirren und damit nicht der selbe Mist mit 'Mists of Pandaria' geschieht, wo sich Blizzard da was sicherte und alle schon wussten, was vorkommen wird.

PPS: Zu Grom als Antagonist: Wenn er Boss einer Zeitreise ini auf Azeroth ist, wie in Brunnen der Ewigkeit die ganzen Helden, dann ist es okay.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn irgentetwas nicht mit den Zeitlinien stimmt, dann ist das eine Sache die eigentlich nicht nur Azeroth sondern auch der Scherbenwelt angeht, da sie bei solchen Störungen genauso in bemitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann, wie in Azeroth, mal abgesehen davon, dass Drachen keine Macht über die Zeitlinien in der Scherbenwelt haben, da sie nur auf Azeroth abgestimmt wurden. Deswegen können wir auch nicht auf Draenor zeitreisen.



Grundtenor davon ist ja, dass unsere Zeitlinie eventuell gar nicht die korrekte Zeitlinie ist und folglich alles an Geschichte, Regeln (wie zB., dass die Drachen Azeroths Wächter sind; dass die Legion die Horde erschaffen hat, etc., dass Gul'dan der Böse war, etc.), Mythen auch bloß "vorgegaukelt" sein *kann* und in der "korrekten" Zeitlinie auch alles anders gewesen sein kann und anders ist


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Grundtenor davon ist ja, dass unsere Zeitlinie gar nicht die korrekte Zeitlinie ist und folglich alles an Geschichte, Regeln (wie zB., dass die Drachen Azeroths Wächter sind; dass die Legion die Horde erschaffen hat, etc., dass Gul'dan der Böse war, etc.), Mythen auch bloß "vorgegaukelt" sein *kann* und in der "korrekten" Zeitlinie auch alles anders gewesen sein kann und anders ist



Zeitreisen ist nicht nur eine der Logik, die dort komplett ausgeschaltet wird, sondern auch eine Sache der Verantwortung, der Blizzard leider völlig egal ist .

Warum sollte unsere Zeitlinie nicht korrekt sein?

Mit der Aussage *könnte* die gesamte Geschichte nur vorgegaukelt sein. Ergibt nicht viel Sinn.

PS zu deinem EDIT:
Meine Aussage steht noch.


----------



## lovechia (2. November 2013)

Wenn "Warlords of Draenor" tatsächlich die WoW-Erweiterung ist, frag ich mich wieso der Trademark erst so spät geschehen ist.
Bei den letzten Erweiterungen waren es ja Monate vor der Blizzcon.
Ich kenn mich mit den technischen Fakten nicht aus, also hat einer ne Erklärung?


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum sollte unsere Zeitlinie nicht korrekt sein?



Zb. weil jemand mit der Macht dazu(?), daran aus einem bestimmten, uns unbekannten Grund (entweder um uns in Sicherheit zu wiegen, gegeneinander auszuspielen oder aus einem "heheren" Grund, wie zB. um uns/unsere Welt zu retten) rumgepfuscht hat

Edit:

DASS etwas mit der Zeitlinie wohl nicht stimmt, ist ja jetzt schon klar (siehe eben Zeitverlorene Insel und die Quest der Zeitenwächter) - ob das der Hauptinhalt des nächsten Adons ist oder schon früher bzw. irgendwann später, im Vordergrund oder im Hintergrund aufgeklärt wird, ist eben die Frage


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zb. weil jemand mit der Macht dazu(?), daran aus einem bestimmten, uns unbekannten Grund (entweder um uns in Sicherheit zu wiegen, gegeneinander auszuspielen oder aus einem "heheren" Grund, wie zB. um uns/unsere Welt zu retten) rumgepfuscht hat



Wenn da einer rumpfuscht, sollte sich der bronzene Drachenschwarm mal so langsam an die Riemen reißen, denn zu nichts anderem wurden sie von den Titanen erschaffen: Überwachung der gottverdammten Zeitlinie Azeroths. Warum haben die Titanen überhaupt die Zeitlinien auf Azeroth veränderbar gemacht? Die in der Scherbenwelt sind es nicht, sonst hätte es schon einer gemacht.

Oder kurz gesagt: Es ergibt logisch und verantwortlich keinen Sinn! Oo

PS:


Derulu schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> DASS etwas mit der Zeitlinie wohl nicht stimmt, ist ja jetzt schon klar (siehe eben Zeitverlorene Insel und die Quest der Zeitenwächter) - ob das der Hauptinhalt des nächsten Adons ist oder schon früher bzw. irgendwann später, im Vordergrund oder im Hintergrund aufgeklärt wird, ist eben die Frage



Und wozu muss man diesen Konflikt in die Scherbenwelt austragen? >.<

Soviel ich weiß, sind die Zeitenwächter Sterbliche im Dienst des bronzenen Drachenschwarms, oder? Da WIRD(!) Murphys Gesetz funktionieren, das ist irgentwie schon determiniert xD hätte der Bronz. Drachenschwarm vorrausplanen können -.- Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege bitte.


----------



## Nexilein (2. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn da einer rumpfuscht, sollte sich der bronzene Drachenschwarm mal so langsam an die Riemen reißen, denn zu nichts anderem wurden sie von den Titanen erschaffen: Überwachung der gottverdammten Zeitlinie Azeroths. Warum haben die Titanen überhaupt die Zeitlinien auf Azeroth veränderbar gemacht? Die in der Scherbenwelt sind es nicht, sonst hätte es schon einer gemacht.



Ich finde das Szenario mit den Zeitlinien eigentlich recht reizvoll, und unlogisch ist es auch nicht unbedingt. Gerade beim letzten Satz muss ich dir widersprechen:
Die Manipulation der Zeitlinie ist als Phänomen auf Azeroth beschränkt, weil Nozdurmu dort von den alten Göttern korrumpiert wird. Ansonsten spielt eigentlich niemand großartig an den Zeitlinien herum. Aber es gibt keinen Grund warum das in der Scherbenwelt nicht auch funktionieren sollte; es gibt dort (bisher) nur niemanden der es versucht.

Alles was wir bisher vom Ewigen Drachenschwarm mitbekommen haben, ist der Versuch historische Ereignise zu ändern: Das dunkle Portal soll nicht geöffnet werden, Thrall soll nicht Kriegshäuptling werden, Arthas soll nicht zum Lichkönig werden, ...
Die Korrumpierung der Orks auf Draenor zu verhindern passt da eigentlich genau ins Muster.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten spielt eigentlich niemand großartig an den Zeitlinien herum. Aber es gibt keinen Grund warum das in der Scherbenwelt nicht auch funktionieren sollte; es gibt dort (bisher) nur niemanden der es versucht....


Irgendwie kamen in mir heute dabei die Fragen auf:
Was ist aus den beiden Babies in Nagrand geworden?
Wessen Kinder (ein Orcenbaby und ein Taurenbaby) sind das überhaupt? 



Und was habe ich gelesen ... die Zeit der Drachen wäre vorbei?
Was ist denn mit den Netherdrachen in der "Scherbenwelt"?
Hatten die nur eine Teilaufgabe im Spiel oder könnten sie noch gewichtiger werden?


----------



## Zorgonn (2. November 2013)

Ich kann es nicht glauben dass dies der Name sein wird. Das Setting kann ja stimmen, abef der Name eher nicht. Denn egal wie man es sieht in der heutigen Industrie werden Patente und TM angemeldet bevor die Produkte entwicklt werden....nicht eine Woche vor dem Messe Termin. Was wäre wenn der Name nicht frei ist? Trailer ändern? Die merchandise und Marketing Artikel wegwerfen und neu bestellen? 

Zeitreisen können auch in die Zukunft gehen daran denkt auch keiner. 
Ausserde  finde ich den Namen eher als Patchtitel für ein addon iwie unepisch.


----------



## Derulu (2. November 2013)

Zorgonn schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht glauben dass dies der Name sein wird. Das Setting kann ja stimmen, abef der Name eher nicht. Denn egal wie man es sieht in der heutigen Industrie werden Patente und TM angemeldet bevor die Produkte entwicklt werden....nicht eine Woche vor dem Messe Termin. Was wäre wenn der Name nicht frei ist? Trailer ändern? Die merchandise und Marketing Artikel wegwerfen und neu bestellen?
> 
> Zeitreisen können auch in die Zukunft gehen daran denkt auch keiner.
> Ausserde  finde ich den Namen eher als Patchtitel für ein addon iwie unepisch.




Naja, "Warlords od Daenor", das wäre aber schon ein extremer Zufall, wenn jemand schon den Namen hätte^^- und Blizzard meldet seine WoW Trademarks bisher immer relativ spät (bzw. melden sie vorerst in Ländern an, die nicht auf dem Schirm der Dataminer stehen um sie dann auf andere Länder übertragwn lassen) - Weiter als 2 Monate vor Vorstellung wurde noch keines gemeldet, ich meine mich zu erinnern, kann much aber auch täuschen, dass auch MoP kanpp 2 Wochen vor der BlizzCon zur Anmeldung kam


----------



## White_Sky (2. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich finde das Szenario mit den Zeitlinien eigentlich recht reizvoll, und unlogisch ist es auch nicht unbedingt. Gerade beim letzten Satz muss ich dir widersprechen:
> Die Manipulation der Zeitlinie ist als Phänomen auf Azeroth beschränkt, weil Nozdurmu dort von den alten Göttern korrumpiert wird. Ansonsten spielt eigentlich niemand großartig an den Zeitlinien herum. Aber es gibt keinen Grund warum das in der Scherbenwelt nicht auch funktionieren sollte; es gibt dort (bisher) nur niemanden der es versucht.
> 
> Alles was wir bisher vom Ewigen Drachenschwarm mitbekommen haben, ist der Versuch historische Ereignise zu ändern: Das dunkle Portal soll nicht geöffnet werden, Thrall soll nicht Kriegshäuptling werden, Arthas soll nicht zum Lichkönig werden, ...
> Die Korrumpierung der Orks auf Draenor zu verhindern passt da eigentlich genau ins Muster.



Weil die Scherbenwelt komplett anders ist als Azeroth? Selbst die Elementare sind nicht mit die in Azeroth vergleichbar! Wenn man die Zeitlinien in der Scherbenwelt verändern kann, warum hat sie dann keinen Wächter? Eben WEIL man da nicht zeitreisen kann. Die Titanen haben nicht umsonst die Bronzedrachen erschaffen.

Ansonsten driftet das ganze wirklich in die Lächerlichkeit, warum versucht der Ewige Drachenschwarm dann nicht gleich sofort in die Vergangenheit von Sargeras einzudringen und verhindern da die Eintretung seine depressive, nihilistische Einstellung zum Universum?


----------



## Nexilein (3. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Weil die Scherbenwelt komplett anders ist als Azeroth? Selbst die Elementare sind nicht mit die in Azeroth vergleichbar! Wenn man die Zeitlinien in der Scherbenwelt verändern kann, warum hat sie dann keinen Wächter? Eben WEIL man da nicht zeitreisen kann. Die Titanen haben nicht umsonst die Bronzedrachen erschaffen.


Die Zeitreise ist doch kein Feature das die Titanen exklusiv für Azeroth erfunden haben. Der Bronzene Drachschwarm ist lediglich eine Sicherung, ebenso wie die anderen Schwärme. 
In der Scherbenwelt gibt es auch keinen roten und blauen Drachenschwarm; trotzdem gibt's dort Magie und Leben...



White_Sky schrieb:


> Ansonsten driftet das ganze wirklich in die Lächerlichkeit, warum versucht der Ewige Drachenschwarm dann nicht gleich sofort in die Vergangenheit von Sargeras einzudringen und verhindern da die Eintretung seine depressive, nihilistische Einstellung zum Universum?


Nur damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen:
Ewiger Drachenschwarm = böse
Bronzener Drachenschwarm = gut

Nur weil jemand die Zeit manipulieren kann, muss er dies doch noch lange nicht mit einem Blinzeln an jedem beliebigen Ort des Universums tun können. Der ewige Drachenschwarm hat seinen Ursprung in den Bronzedrachen, und die beschränken sich nunmal auf Azeroth. Um die Vergangenheit von Sargeras zu ändern müssten sie ein paar tausend Jahre durchs Universum reisen, aber die Scherbenwelt liegt direkt hinter dem dunklen Portal.


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Zeitreise ist doch kein Feature das die Titanen exklusiv für Azeroth erfunden haben. Der Bronzene Drachschwarm ist lediglich eine Sicherung, ebenso wie die anderen Schwärme.
> In der Scherbenwelt gibt es auch keinen roten und blauen Drachenschwarm; trotzdem gibt's dort Magie und Leben...
> 
> 
> ...



Jaa..und jetzt soll diese Sicherung samt ihren Virus Mist in DRAENOR anstellen? Die Schwärme sind auch keine Personifikation ihrer Überwachung, sondern nur jeglich ihre Aufpasser, weil Azeroth ein riesiges Gefängnisplanet für 5 alte götter sind. Deswegen hatten die Titanen wirklich (fast) alles überdacht und neugeformt, was geht.
Magie und Leben waren auch noch nie von der Existens von den Drachenschwärmen abhängig und die Zeit ist es eigentlich auch nicht, außer in Azeroth wo sie so verändert wurde, das die manipulierbar ist.

Und nein die Ewigen sind (für mich) nicht böse, im Gegenteil sie scheinen sogar gute Motive für ihr Handeln zu haben, aber die Konsequenzen sind ihnen nicht bewusst/ignorieren sie.

Na dann reisen sie halt eben so weit in die Vergangenheit um den Titanen über ihren verrücken Bruder zu informieren, als sie noch Azeroth neuaufbauten..


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2013)

Ich werfe mal eine ganz andere Vermutung (eben gefunden) zum 5.ten Addon in die Runde.

Shadow of Argus

Der Titel ist zwar frei erfunden.
Doch wenn ich mir das so durchlese, klingt das für mich auch nicht ganz so utopisch.
Er hat gute Beispiele angeführt - auch Hinweise aus dem aktuellen Spiel, die darug deuten können.

*ps.*
White-Sky - Du bist hier ganz schon auf contra aus!
Kannst auch weniger immer widersprechend kommunizieren?
Das hier sind nunmal viele Spekulationen.

Und in der Scherbenwelt gibt auch teils Drachenschwärme. 
Dazu - was ist mit den ganzen Portalen in der Scherbenwelt und der hochentwickelten Technologie der Naaru -
oder ist nur normales Portalreisen?


----------



## White_Sky (3. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal eine ganz andere Vermutung zum 5.ten Addon in die Runde.
> 
> Shadow of Argus
> 
> ...



Ja das von Vanion hab ich gelesen.. es ist schrecklich!

Die Netherdrachen sind mutierte Schwarzdrachen und haben keine wirkliche Stellung/Aufgabe in der Scherbenwelt, außer dass der Großteil dort qualvoll zugrunde geht, sei es durch ihre genetischen Fehler, Wahnsinn, Jagt oder Versklavung. Die sind damit beschäftigt erst einmal ihr eigenes Überleben zu sichern.

Da ist nurnoch Sabellian mit einigen Schwarzdrachen, und der ist nur ein patch wert. Ansonsten weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, mit was du mit diesen ps. hinauswillst.
Welchen Portalen? Und so hochentwickelt ist die Naarutechnologie auch nicht (Exodar) es sind einfach nur riesige, hässliche und augenvergewaltigende Schiffe, sie sich von A nach B teleportieren können. Zum Glück hat die brennende Legion nicht so ein Schiff bzw. deren Baupläne, sonst könnten die einfach Kil'jaedan in so einen Schiff laden und sich einfach auf einen Planeten teleportieren anstatt ihn dort unter riesigen Magieaufwand zu beschwören.


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2013)

Bei den Naaru dachte ich auch eher an die fliegende Festung in der Scherbenwelt.
Mit den Portalen in der Scherbenwelt meine ich die teils noch existierenden Portale der brennenden Legion.

Daß mit den Netherdrachen wußte ich gar nicht.
Habe eben gelesen, daß es sogar Kinder von Todesschwinge sind.

Interessant fand ich (eben gelesen) auch den Spruch des Anführerweibchens der Netherdrachen:



> _„Mit der Zeit werden wir wieder die Unterstützung der Sterblichen benötigen.
> Auf dieser Welt ist unser Geburtsrecht zerschmettert.
> Es werden die sterblichen Völker sein, die uns helfen, unseren angestammten Platz auf Draenor zurückzuerhalten.
> Wacht über sie, Mordenaku...“
> ...



So Gute Nacht!
Mich qualmt der Kopp^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES DAILIES


Ihr lernt es irgendwie alle nicht was?
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Daily


----------



## Nexilein (3. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Magie und Leben waren auch noch nie von der Existens von den Drachenschwärmen abhängig und die Zeit ist es eigentlich auch nicht, außer in Azeroth wo sie so verändert wurde, das die manipulierbar ist.


Nur in Azeroth ist die Zeit manipulierbar? Dafür hätte ich gerne eine Quelle.



White_Sky schrieb:


> Und nein die Ewigen sind (für mich) nicht böse, im Gegenteil sie scheinen sogar gute Motive für ihr Handeln zu haben, aber die Konsequenzen sind ihnen nicht bewusst/ignorieren sie.


Die Ewigen sind wohl durch die Verderbnis der alten Götter entstanden. Das lässt wenig Spielraum für Interpretationen, solange Blizzard nicht ordentlich an der Lore dreht.



White_Sky schrieb:


> Na dann reisen sie halt eben so weit in die Vergangenheit um den Titanen über ihren verrücken Bruder zu informieren, als sie noch Azeroth neuaufbauten..



Wenn, dann sollte man doch gleich den Urknall verhindern...
Lustiger Weise sind die Interessen der Entwickler und des fiktiven Drachenschwarms hier identisch: Der Drachenschwarm möchte eine ganz bestimmte Entwicklung verhindern und hat kein Interesse daran gleich die gesammte Existenz über den Haufen zu werfen. Und den Entwicklern ist es auch lieber wenn sie nur bestimmte Teile der Welt und/oder Lore manipulieren müssen. 
Man stelle sich vor die Titanen würden beschließen Azeroth samt alter Götter einfach in die Luft zu jagen... Überstunden bei Blizzard und Charwipe für die Spieler...


----------



## Mr.62 (3. November 2013)

Kann es net sein dass es in der zeit des ersten krieges nach der öffnung des portals spielt? Beim rätsel steht, dass ne stadt ein raid wird -> Angriff der Horde auf SW. Die genannten Gs sind während der zeit da gewesen. DW spielt da auch ne Rolle (quelle: Buch, Aufstieg der Horde glaub ich). Vllt will Anduin das verhindern um SW zu retten und die Horde zu besiegen was nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## LoveThisGame (3. November 2013)

Das Thema und der Name der nächsten Erweiterung sind mir eigentlich relativ egal. Wenn man wünsche äußern dürfte würde ich mir das angesprochene System der skalierenden Dungeons allerdings als 95er/100er HC´s wünschen, das wäre mal Abwechslung nach meinem Geschmack, man meldet Random HC an und es gibt einen Pool aus 50 Dungeons in denen man landen kann, oder weiß der Geier wie viele 5er es in WoW mittlerweile gibt.

Denn wenn man etwas das ganze Addon durch benutzt sind es doch in der Vergangenheit die 5er HC´s gewesen zum TP cappen. Auch wenn man das heutzutage mittels einem viel zu kleinen HC Szenarien Pool macht.

Den Dailywahn, das stupide Gegrinde auf der Zeitlosen Insel, die viel zu einfachen Brain AFK 5er welche den Namen HC nicht verdient haben, die weitestgehend unnützen Szenarien NH wie HC, die für jeden raidwilligen Char zur Pflichtaufgabe gewordene Legendary Questreihe, die sinnlosen unterschiedlichen Bufffood Qualitäten und die damit maßlos übertrieben Mengen an benötigten Mats, die Unterteilung des Kochens in verschiedene Bereiche, die massiv movementlastigen Bosse in Raids wie zb Durumu oder der Windwalk in HDA und all das andere nervtötende was mir jetzt nicht spontan eingefallen ist was aus MoP meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste WoW Addon gemacht hat das es jeh gab sollte im neuen Addon besser nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Allerdings glaube ich das mich auch das neue Addon sehr enttäuschen wird da sich der Uhrzeiger kaum wieder zurückdrehen lässt. Was mache ich denn derzeit ? Mit dem Main neben SoO LFR und Flex nen paar Bosse NHC raiden, den ToT LFR für Legendary Questitems und Mittwochs noch nen paar HC Szenarien für das schnelle TP Cap, ich bin also nahezu permanent in ein und der selben Raidinstanz egal in welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Würde ich dann noch einen Twink spielen wäre es nach einiger Zeit stupider Insel grinderei genau das selbe.

Es gibt keine Alternative um wenigstens den LFR links liegen zu lassen für Twinks, würde mir da die ein andere knackige 5er mit 522/528 Loot wünschen. Den alten Content NHC zu raiden ist völlig sinnfrei denn im SoO LFR ist der Loot einfach besser.

Das sind so dinge die in der Vergangenheit deutlich anders waren, und ich hoffe Blizzard ist sich darüber im klaren das MoP da in keine gute Richtung ging.

Denn wie soll das im neuen Addon dann aussehen ?

Denn von der abfarm Reihenfolge 5er NH >>> 5er HC >>> LFR >>> Flex >>> NHC habe ich definitiv bereits jetzt gestrichen die Schnauze voll !!!


----------



## Zorgonn (3. November 2013)

Also ich finde nicht das es Sinn machen würde in der Vergangenheit Draenors  zu spielen. Denn bevor die Draenai dort landetet waren da nur Orks und Ogger. Die Orks lebten wie Indianerstämme und die Ogger waren halt einfach nur Ogger , was will man denn da machen? Gegen untertechnisierte Ork-Indianer kämpfen? Die wenigen Draenai Dörfer raiden?

Ein Addon das sich mit dem Genozid der Horde an den Draenai beschäftigt wäre nicht sinnvoll, denn 

a) wenn die Horde wieder in einem Addon aufs Maul bekommt, werden noch mehr Spieler aufhören 
b) die Story ist bereits ausgiebig erzählt, auch die Konsequenzen bilden einen elementaren Teil der Warcraft / WoW Geschichte.

Klar könnte ich mir vorstellen das der ewige Drachenschwarm in die Vergangenheit reist um Grom zu manipulieren so dass er gegen Gul'dan und Nerzuhl vorgeht, aber das ist Stoff für maximal einen
Raid nicht für ein ganzes Addon. Eine dunkle Verschwörung seitens Velens der sich als derjenige entpuppt der hinter den ganzen Zeitmanipulationen steht glaub ich eher nicht, denn er würde die Zeit dort manipulieren 
wo Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde  zur Legion übergelaufen sind. 

Das die Scherbenwelt dringend eine Aufbesserung braucht ist klar, daß es um die Brennende Legion noch 100erte von Stunden Inhalte gibt ist auch klar. 
Also wäre ich für ein Addon das in der Zukunft Spielt. Dort muß man dann Abenteuer bestehen um die Gegenwart zu retten )


----------



## KodiakderBär (3. November 2013)

wie schon viele schrieben stimm ich zu das die scherbenwelt ein wenig überarbeitet werden sollte. allerdings die spekulationen das wir da über zeitreise hinkpommen halte ich für ausgeschlossen. allein schon weil dann bis auf orcs und draenai alle die ganzezeit mit gestallt verwandelten chars rum rennen müsstn oder einfach das gesamte lore gebilde von wow heftiger in die luftfleigt als ne supernova. ich persönlich tippe immer noch auf ein treffen mit azhara un nem weiterem alten gott


----------



## BoP78 (3. November 2013)

Ich glaube auch eher immer noch an die "The dark below"-Sache.
Azshara, unterirdische Städte und ein letztes Mal die alten Götter anpacken bevor es dann in 2 Jahren gegen die Legion geht.
Ich tippe bei "Warlords" auf irgendwas für Hearthstone.
Aber kommenden Freitag wissen wir ja mehr


----------



## Derulu (3. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Denn von der abfarm Reihenfolge 5er NH >>> 5er HC >>> LFR >>> Flex >>> NHC habe ich definitiv bereits jetzt gestrichen die Schnauze voll !!!



Zu allerletzten Mal bezieh ich dazu Stellung, DAS ist NICHT die Reihenfolge wie sie gedacht ist, DAS ist die Reihenfolge wie sie du und deine Mitspieler sich eventuell auferlegt haben, die aber NICHTS mit den Plänen von Blizzard zu tun hat

Die Reihenfolge die sich die Entwickler vorgestellt haben, und nach der sie das Spiel auch aufgebaut haben, lautet: NHC/Questen -> 5er HC/Ruf-Dailies/ab 5.4 Insel -> LfR/ab 5.4 Flex/Normal (je nach leistungsvermögen) -> HC (für die, die Normal schon erledigt haben)

Und es hat ABSOLUT nichts mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun, lass es also einfach draussen, dort wo man wirklich darüber diskutieren kann, danke



BoP78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch eher immer noch an die "The dark below"-Sache.





Das Problem mit "The Dark Below" ist aktuell lediglich, dass es dafür keine echte Markenregistrierung gibt, lediglich das ausgefüllte Vorantragsformular (das, wie mit dem Antrag zu "Leash of the Corgis" bewiesen wurde, jeder ohne Prüfung auf den echten Antragssteller unter jedwedem Namen erstmal einbringen kann), das aber nie wirklich zum Markenpatent gemeldet wurde, weder in dem Land, in dem der Vorantrag gemeldet wurde, noch sonst in einem der Länder, die im Fokus der Dataminer stehen (weil sie von Blizzard bisher benutzt wurden). Bei "Warlords of Draenor" ist man aber einen Schritt weiter, dort ist zumindest ein echter Markenantrag (und nicht nur der Vorantrag)eingegangen (wobei auch dabei noch keine Prüfung über die Echtheit des Antragsstellers besteht, es kann also genausogut ein Scherzbold beantragt haben, die Einringung des Antrags kostet ja erstmal nicht wirklich viel Geld, die paar Dollar könnte vermutlich jeder von uns aufbringen, ohne danach monatelang hungern zu müssen, teuer wird es erst, wenn das patent wirklich endgültig durchgeht, nachdem es mehrfach geprüft wurde), im selben Land, in dem das Markenpatent zu "Mists of Pandaria", "Reaper of Souls" und zuletzt "Heroes of the Storm" erstangemeldet wurde.


----------



## BoP78 (3. November 2013)

Wobei ich mich aber nicht an dem Namen "The dark below" aufhängen will, sondern lediglich meine, dass es inhaltlich in diese Richtung gehen wird. Der Name könnte ja z.B. "City beneath the surface" oder auch "Fluffy unicorns conquer the world in a bloody rampage" sein.


----------



## Derulu (3. November 2013)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich aber nicht an dem Namen "The dark below" aufhängen will, sondern lediglich meine, dass es inhaltlich in diese Richtung gehen wird. Der Name könnte ja z.B. "City beneath the surface" oder auch "Fluffy unicorns conquer the world in a bloody rampage" sein.



Naja, hat bis 5.4 quasi alles auf ein Thema wie das, das mit dem "Dark Below" verbunden ist, hingedeutet, brachte 5.4 viele Elemente, die da  wieder eher auf ein Thema wie es die Leute mit "Warlords of Draenor" verbinden (Zeitlose Insel, Zeitenwächter + Verräter unter ihnen+ "etwas stimmt nicht an unserer Zeitlinie", eine irrsinnig lange Questreihe mit Ingamevideos die von Visionen veränderter Zeitlinien handeln) andeuten könnten (vor allem in Verbindung mit der bereits von Ghostcrawler angekündigten Itemquetsche, die man storymässig eventuell auch "rüberbringen" will und dem "exploiteten" neuen Dungeonmodus bene HC und Normal, bei dem man quasi auf das Niveau der jeweiligen Instanz runterskaliert wird, in der Endausprägung voraussichtlich auch in Punkte "Leistungsfähigkeit" der Fähigkeiten, nicht nur anhand der Werte des Charakters)


----------



## BoP78 (3. November 2013)

Diese Angelegenheit mit den Zeitlinien (siehe auch die "Visions of Time"-Reihe auf der zeitlosen Insel) kann ich mir sehr gut als Füllcontent bis 6.0 vorstellen. Ich will nicht im Beitrag spoilern, daher mal der Link Vision of Time Videos. 
Also es wäre sozusagen als Abschluss von MoP gedacht. Für Patch 5.5 würde das sehr gut passen und eine interessante Story könnte die Zeit bis zum neuen Addon besser überbrücken als mehrere Monate stures SoO-farmen.


----------



## KodiakderBär (3. November 2013)

nur nach dem ds raid haben die aspekte und die drachenschwärme  den großteil ihrer jeweiligen macht verlohren wenn man die ersten q bei den bronze nasen auf der insel durch liest sagn sie das sie nicht mehr die amcht haben zeitlinien zu verendern dann sollen sie auf einmal die macht haben spieler kreuz und quer durch die zeit wandern zu lassn ganz nach deren belieben wo die dann anstellen können was sie wollen? das würde in die hose gehen zweitens müssten die alten raids dann allesammt komplett neu deseint werden und die bosskämpfe überarbeitet werden. wer noch zu classik oder zum teil bc im geschmolzenen kern war der weiß das man nicht zu knapp feuer resi brauchte nur resis gibt es heute nicht mehr. abgesehen davon dürfte deie arbeit die man in alle alten raids stecken müsste einfach zu hoch esonders weil die meisten kämpfe in sachen komplexität erheblich simpler waren verglichn mit suo


in sachen itemquetsche glaub ich nicht das blizz das story mäßig besonders einbaut. als blizz resi von items genomen hatte wurde das ingame mit keinem wort erwähnt vielleicht kann manns auch mit  moggen umschmieden oder aufwerten vergleichn die typen dafür warn auch auf einma da


----------



## Zorgonn (3. November 2013)

Ich hab den ganzen Mittag in der Lore geforscht und bin mir nun sicher dass Velen, Anduin und Wrathion im nächsten addon eine entscheidente Rolle spielen werden. Wenn Zeitreisen wirklich dass Thema sein werden und es stimmt dass Grom der "antagonist" sein wird, so stelle ich mir vor dass die Jungs versuchen werden die Vergangenheit der Orks auf Draenor zu verändern. Eventuell mit einem gestohlenen Werkzeug. Grom bekommt mit wie die Zukunft aussieht und stiehlt das Werkzeug um noch weiter in die Vergangenheit zu reisen um alles zu verändern.

Mhh.. aber sehe ich darin ein ganzes Addon? 5-6 Gebiete mit ueber 800 Quests? Nein eher nicht. Ich glaube zwar an HDZ 6-8 gerne auch als Raids und an die neue Scherbenwelt, aber da sehe ich immer noch nicht den Schwerpunkt eines Addons. Wenn Burning Legion dann richtig.


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu allerletzten Mal bezieh ich dazu Stellung, DAS ist NICHT die Reihenfolge wie sie gedacht ist, DAS ist die Reihenfolge wie sie du und deine Mitspieler sich eventuell auferlegt haben, die aber NICHTS mit den Plänen von Blizzard zu tun hat
> 
> Die Reihenfolge die sich die Entwickler vorgestellt haben, und nach der sie das Spiel auch aufgebaut haben, lautet: NHC/Questen -> 5er HC/Ruf-Dailies/ab 5.4 Insel -> LfR/ab 5.4 Flex/Normal (je nach leistungsvermögen) -> HC (für die, die Normal schon erledigt haben)
> 
> Und es hat ABSOLUT nichts mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun, lass es also einfach draussen, dort wo man wirklich darüber diskutieren kann, danke




Wenn LFR, Flexmode und NHC sich die ID teilen würden dann stimme ich dir zu. Da dies aber keineswegs der Fall ist und von unzähligen Spielern alle 3 Modi genutzt werden um 4er T-16, BiS Trinket etc zu ergattern, die NHC nicht droppen dann ist das sicherlich seitens Blizzard keine unbeabsichtigte Praxis.
Mir ist natürlich völlig klar das in deinem Universum der Slogan gilt "alles kann nichts muss". Nur sollte dir auch klar sein das diese Sichtweise vielleicht bei Alice im Wunderland funktioniert nur eben nicht in der mitunter relativ harten WoW Community.
Also leg dir die Dinge ruhig so zurecht wie sie dir am besten gefallen, auch wenn das fern ab jeder Realität ist. Mir soll es recht sein.

Edit: Und da sich dieser Thread um die nächste bzw neue Erweiterung dreht bin ich davon überzeugt das mein vorheriger Beitrag hier doch recht gut aufgehoben ist, wenn auch dem ein oder anderen der Inhalt missfällt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wenn LFR, Flexmode und NHC sich die ID teilen würden dann stimme ich dir zu. Da dies aber keineswegs der Fall ist und von unzähligen Spielern alle 3 Modi genutzt werden um 4er T-16, BiS Trinket etc zu ergattern, die NHC nicht droppen dann ist das sicherlich seitens Blizzard keine unbeabsichtigte Praxis.
> Mir ist natürlich völlig klar das in deinem Universum der Slogan gilt "alles kann nichts muss". Nur sollte dir auch klar sein das diese Sichtweise vielleicht bei Alice im Wunderland funktioniert nur eben nicht in der mitunter relativ harten WoW Community.
> Also leg dir die Dinge ruhig so zurecht wie sie dir am besten gefallen, auch wenn das fern ab jeder Realität ist. Mir soll es recht sein.
> 
> Edit: Und da sich dieser Thread um die nächste bzw neue Erweiterung dreht bin ich davon überzeugt das mein vorheriger Beitrag hier doch recht gut aufgehoben ist, wenn auch dem ein oder anderen der Inhalt missfällt.




Mein Gott, akzeptier doch einfach was die Entwickler sagen. Derulu legt sich, im Gegensatz zu dir, gar nichts zurecht. Er zitiert einfach nur frei offizielle Aussagen.


----------



## Dokagero (4. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich wünschte sie wären mal mutiger.


Mit Cataclysm waren sie mutig genug


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mein Gott, akzeptier doch einfach was die Entwickler sagen. Derulu legt sich, im Gegensatz zu dir, gar nichts zurecht. Er zitiert einfach nur frei offizielle Aussagen.




Also wer in diesem Zusammenhang nicht erkennt das das eine bewusste Entscheidung war das alle 3 Modi eine eigene ID haben, der tut mir leid. Es ist doch eine kostengünstige Lösung um mehr Content zu haben. Und die Kehrseite der Medaille ist das der Einstieg für Nachzügler und Twinks dadurch eben massiv erschwert wird. Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für Geisterservern ihr spielt, nur bin ich es gewohnt das ein Twink GS 530 haben sollte um überhaupt eine realistische Chance zu haben ein Flex Raid zu finden von NHC mal gar nicht zu reden. Also bleibt dem Twink nichts anderes übrig als den LFR zu farmen, und bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht Blizzard würde solche "Fehlentwicklungen" nicht begrüßen.


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2013)

@ HatethisGame

Wir wissen mittlerweile, was Du von WoW insgesamt hälst.
Das brauchst aber nicht ständig anzuführen - zumal es hier gar nicht um die Qualität eines Spieles geht!
Hier geht es lediglich um Spekulationen zu einer kommenden Erweiterung - mehr nicht.

Nur das scheinst Du selbst nach paar Seiten Thread noch nicht bemerkt/erkannt zu haben. 

so nu wieder btt


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Also wer in diesem Zusammenhang nicht erkennt das das eine bewusste Entscheidung war das alle 3 Modi eine eigene ID haben, der tut mir leid. Es ist doch eine kostengünstige Lösung um mehr Content zu haben. Und die Kehrseite der Medaille ist das der Einstieg für Nachzügler und Twinks dadurch eben massiv erschwert wird. Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für Geisterservern ihr spielt, nur bin ich es gewohnt das ein Twink GS 530 haben sollte um überhaupt eine realistische Chance zu haben ein Flex Raid zu finden von NHC mal gar nicht zu reden. Also bleibt dem Twink nichts anderes übrig als den LFR zu farmen, und bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht Blizzard würde solche "Fehlentwicklungen" nicht begrüßen.



Ach, wenn also alle Schwierigkeitsgrade die selbe ID hätten, wäre es für Nachzügler leichter? 


Fakt ist: Alle Schwierigkeitsgrade sind innerhalb eines Tiers unabhängig von einander. Einzige Ausnahme ist HC, da man einmalig den Endboss auf normal gelegt haben muß, um HC freizuschalten.
Alle anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade bauen nur innerhalb des eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrads aufeinander auf. Was irgend welche Spiele meinen, ist mir scheiß egal. Ich spiele nur mit Leuten die mir passen und dessen Ansprüche, mit den meinen übereinstimmen. Wer sich nach anderen richtet ist selbst schuld, würde mir auch keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## Eyora (4. November 2013)

Mir kommt gerade eine schreckliche Idee. Was wäre wenn unsere Charaktere alle Teil der Matrix wären und meine hübsche Draenei ist in Wirklichkeit ein hässlicher Goblin?


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ach, wenn also alle Schwierigkeitsgrade die selbe ID hätten, wäre es für Nachzügler leichter?
> 
> 
> Fakt ist: Alle Schwierigkeitsgrade sind innerhalb eines Tiers unabhängig von einander. Einzige Ausnahme ist HC, da man einmalig den Endboss auf normal gelegt haben muß, um HC freizuschalten.
> Alle anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade bauen nur innerhalb des eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrads aufeinander auf. Was irgend welche Spiele meinen, ist mir scheiß egal. Ich spiele nur mit Leuten die mir passen und dessen Ansprüche, mit den meinen übereinstimmen. Wer sich nach anderen richtet ist selbst schuld, würde mir auch keinen Spaß machen.




Selbstverständlich wäre es leichter, da ohne Flex und LFR das Itemlevel von Twinks und Nachzüglern bei 515 eventuell 520 liegen würde und nicht bei 530 oder gar 540. Die benötigte Zeit um einen Char raidfertig zu bekommen wäre ebenso wesentlich geringer. Da TP Gear und TdD NHC der geeignete Weg wäre für den Einstieg in SoO. Da aber die Mehrheit LFR und Flex Gear vorraussetzt mit GS Anforderungen von 530 und darüber ist eben die benötigte Zeit um ein vielfaches höher. Du magst einen Stamm haben der direkt mit TdD Gear in SoO angefangen hat und vielleicht sogar noch einen Twink Stamm und hast somit wohl keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Da es aber Leute gibt die aus verschiedenen Gründen derzeit keine 2-3 Tage pro Woche fest verplanen können solltest du etwas von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen und eventuell mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.

Denn ich gehöre zu diesen Leuten die gerne NHC raiden gehen auch wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeiten haben für einen Stamm. Dadurch bin ich natürlich auf reine random Gruppen und auf Stammgruppen angewiesen die Ersatz suchen. Und da heißt es eben nahezu durchgehend ab GS 530. Und wenn ich mir jetzt noch einen zweiten raidtauglichen Char ziehen möchte, dann kostet mich das eben aus diesen erläuterten Gründen wiederum massiv Zeit, da ich erneut alles zur Verfügung stehende abfarmen sollte um diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werden zu können.



Und ja ich weiß das es hier in diesem Thread um die nächste Erweiterung geht, und zu nichts anderem habe ich mit dem ersten Post meine Meinung abgegeben. Nur um mich dann wieder von Leuten die kaum oder gar keine eigene Erfahrung besitzen was die Thematik meines Posts angeht belehren zu lassen. Also bitte wenn ihr selbst nicht viel random geht dann redet nicht von Dingen von denen ihr doch keine Ahnung habt, danke.


----------



## grünhaupt (4. November 2013)

Hallo,

vor jedem Addon ist es die selbe Diskussion mit den selben Fragen, Aussagen usw. Wird das neue Addon der Lore gerecht, wird die Lore überhaupt beachtet oder erlaubt sich Blizzard die Freiheit ihren Fantasien freien Lauf zu lassen?

Meiner Meinung nach wird das Addon so gut oder so schlecht wie die Vorgänger. Es wird die Spieler gleichermassen begeistern oder eben nicht. 

Tikume meint, Blizzard müsste mal mehr Mut zeigen. Das ist sicher ein guter Ansatz aber nur sehr schwer umzusetzen. Meine Meinung.^^

Ich lasse meiner Fantasie mal freien Lauf. Ich ändere nichts an der Geschichte/Lore. Was ich als nächsten Schritt sehe um alle Spieler wieder zu fesseln und zu begeistern ist eine neue Spielsteuerung. Nicht AWDS und dergleichen. Sondern ich stelle mir die Steuerung mittel dem System von WII vor, sry für die Werbung. Schliesst mal die Augen und stellt euch vor, wie ihr mit der wii-Steuerung vor dem PC steht und kämpft. Tennis, Golf und was weiss ich wird ja schon so gespielt. Ist wie Schattenboxen.


Seit Jahren wird "nur" die Grafik der Spiele besser. So wird es Zeit, die Art wie man ein Spiel spielt zu ändern. Sehr schwer umzusetzen aber es wird kommen.

Jaaa uund, ob es gut oder schlecht ist, Draenor als Hauptthema zu nehmen weiss ich nicht. Sieht schon irgendwie wie ein Zieleinlauf aus aber wie alle wissen, bei Blizz weiss man nie ob sie noch eine Ehrenrunde drehen. Egal was kommt, ich werde es mir anschauen und bin schon ein wenig gespannt was und wie kommt.



Grüsse


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. November 2013)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Sondern ich stelle mir die Steuerung mittel dem System von WII vor, sry für die Werbung. Schliesst mal die Augen und stellt euch vor, wie ihr mit der wii-Steuerung vor dem PC steht und kämpft. Tennis, Golf und was weiss ich wird ja schon so gespielt. Ist wie Schattenboxen.



Das wäre sicher witzig und käme auch der Gesundheit und Fitness vieler Spieler zugute. ^^


Einige erwähnten das Eventsystem in Rift, bei dem sich mitten in der Pampa zufällig Risse auftun und haufenweise extrem nervige Mobs und Minibosse rumrennen, die einem das Questen so richtig schön madig machen. Nein, danke. Genau das hat mir und auch einigen Bekannten und Freunden schlussendlich das Spielen von Rift versaut. 

Eine gute Geschichte, ein schönes Setting, knifflige Dungeons und Raids sowie eine neue Klasse/Rasse sind mir allemal lieber als irgendwelche aus anderen Spielen geklauten Experimente.


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Einige erwähnten das Eventsystem in Rift, bei dem sich mitten in der Pampa zufällig Risse auftun und haufenweise extrem nervige Mobs und Minibosse rumrennen, die einem das Questen so richtig schön madig machen. Nein, danke. Genau das hat mir und auch einigen Bekannten und Freunden schlussendlich das Spielen von Rift versaut.



So in etwa soll es aber ungefähr laufen. Blizzard ist mit ihrem neuen Eventsystem (so wie sie es auf der Zeitlosen Insel "testen") zufrieden und will es auch laut einiger Entwickleraussagen im Levelalltag verwenden, allerdings sprechen die Entwickler auch davon, dass manche/viele Spieler wiederum gerne "Struktur" in ihrem Charakterleben hätten, was dafür spricht, dass wohl eine Mischung aus klassischem Questsystem mit zufällig auftretenden Events in den Levelgebieten ("plötzliches" Erscheinen besonderer Raremobs, wie auf der Insel und ähnliches) auf uns zukommen wird

"Warlords of Draenor" wurde übrigens gestern/heute auch in den USA zum Patent angemeldet (in der EU ist der Antag angeblich auch schon eingebracht aber noch nicht ganz vollständig): http://www.mmo-champ..._medium=twitter


----------



## Eyora (5. November 2013)

> dass wohl eine Mischung aus klassischem Questsystem mit zufällig auftretenden Events in den Levelgebieten ("plötzliches" Erscheinen besonderer Raremobs, wie auf der Insel und ähnliches) auf uns zukommen wird



Die gesamte Welt wurde von Gruppenevents befreit, damit man auch allein, als Held, die Welt erleben kann und nun bringen sie so etwas? Das bedeutet doch im endeffekt wieder nur, das diese Gruppen-Events im Weg stehen. Solang man damit keine Marken Farmen kann, für super Gear, macht das doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man es zwangsläufig als Gruppenevent bestreiten muss - WoW hat seit Patch 5.1 das System, dass Mobs stärker werden, sobald mehr Leute drauf einhauen


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wäre es leichter, da ohne Flex und LFR das Itemlevel von Twinks und Nachzüglern bei 515 eventuell 520 liegen würde und nicht bei 530 oder gar 540. Die benötigte Zeit um einen Char raidfertig zu bekommen wäre ebenso wesentlich geringer. Da TP Gear und TdD NHC der geeignete Weg wäre für den Einstieg in SoO. Da aber die Mehrheit LFR und Flex Gear vorraussetzt mit GS Anforderungen von 530 und darüber ist eben die benötigte Zeit um ein vielfaches höher. Du magst einen Stamm haben der direkt mit TdD Gear in SoO angefangen hat und vielleicht sogar noch einen Twink Stamm und hast somit wohl keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Da es aber Leute gibt die aus verschiedenen Gründen derzeit keine 2-3 Tage pro Woche fest verplanen können solltest du etwas von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen und eventuell mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
> 
> Denn ich gehöre zu diesen Leuten die gerne NHC raiden gehen auch wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeiten haben für einen Stamm. Dadurch bin ich natürlich auf reine random Gruppen und auf Stammgruppen angewiesen die Ersatz suchen. Und da heißt es eben nahezu durchgehend ab GS 530. Und wenn ich mir jetzt noch einen zweiten raidtauglichen Char ziehen möchte, dann kostet mich das eben aus diesen erläuterten Gründen wiederum massiv Zeit, da ich erneut alles zur Verfügung stehende abfarmen sollte um diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werden zu können.
> 
> ...



530 ist das Itemlevel des aufgewerteten Normalraidequips aus dem TdD. Donnergeschmiedet ist sogar höher. Das entspricht doch ziemlich genau den Vorstellungen von Blizzard und du widersprichst dir selbst, mit der Aussage, die Anforderungen der Spieler wären extrem übertrieben.

Aber dein Problem ist ja auch ein ganz anderes. Du bist Nachzügler und möchtest SuO normal raiden. Soweit kein Problem, denn Blizzard bietet dir zig Möglichkeiten, deinen Equiprückstand aufzuholen. Nur, du willst den Rückstand gar nicht aufholen, du willst dich ins gemachte Nest setzen und deinen Rückstand einfach überspringen und von anderen kompensieren lassen. 

Dir hilft nur die Suche nach einem passenden Stammraid. Denn, warum sollte dich ein Randomraid mitnehmen, der einfach Spieler mitnehmen kann, die auf den ersten Blick besser qualifiziert sind?


----------



## LoveThisGame (5. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> 530 ist das Itemlevel des aufgewerteten Normalraidequips aus dem TdD. Donnergeschmiedet ist sogar höher. Das entspricht doch ziemlich genau den Vorstellungen von Blizzard und du widersprichst dir selbst, mit der Aussage, die Anforderungen der Spieler wären extrem übertrieben.
> 
> Aber dein Problem ist ja auch ein ganz anderes. Du bist Nachzügler und möchtest SuO normal raiden. Soweit kein Problem, denn Blizzard bietet dir zig Möglichkeiten, deinen Equiprückstand aufzuholen. Nur, du willst den Rückstand gar nicht aufholen, du willst dich ins gemachte Nest setzen und deinen Rückstand einfach überspringen und von anderen kompensieren lassen.
> 
> Dir hilft nur die Suche nach einem passenden Stammraid. Denn, warum sollte dich ein Randomraid mitnehmen, der einfach Spieler mitnehmen kann, die auf den ersten Blick besser qualifiziert sind?



Und wer raidet heute noch mehrere Monate TdD bis er 522 (+8) komplett hat ? Sicherlich niemand. Ergo bleibt meinem eventuellen zweiten Raidchar nichts anderes übrig als alle 3 Modi zu benutzen wie das der erste auch gemacht hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Und wer raidet heute noch mehrere Monate TdD bis er 522 (+8) komplett hat ? Sicherlich niemand. Ergo bleibt meinem eventuellen zweiten Raidchar nichts anderes übrig als alle 3 Modi zu benutzen wie das der erste auch gemacht hat.


 
Das tun bzw. haben alle getan, die jetzt SuO raiden. 

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie man sich darüber beschweren kann, daß es für Nachzügler anders ist. Wenn ich ans Buffet gehe, nachdem alle anderen schon gegessen haben, sind die großen Schnitzel nunmal schon weg. Satt wird ich aber trotzdem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2013)

Die Nachzügler können sich einfach auf der Inseln ausrüsten.

Und via LFR findet man für jeden Raid noch Gruppen. Und man muss auch nicht LFR, NHC, HC und Flex gehen. Um die Story zu erleben reicht LFR vollkommen aus.

Daher versteh ich nicht wirklich, wo man "gezwungen" wird, alle Modi zu nutzen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. November 2013)

Mein Blick in die Kugel sagt es geht um einen Unendeckten Teil von Draenor auf denen Aleria und Turalyon überlebt haben.


----------



## Nexilein (5. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Und wer raidet heute noch mehrere Monate TdD bis er 522 (+8) komplett hat ? Sicherlich niemand. Ergo bleibt meinem eventuellen zweiten Raidchar nichts anderes übrig als alle 3 Modi zu benutzen wie das der erste auch gemacht hat.



Trotzdem ist es problemlos möglich ausschließlich im normalen Raid unterwegs zu sein.
LFR (und jetzt der Flex-Mode) sind für genau drei Arten von Spielern sinnvoll:

Nachzügler
Leute die nur die Story erleben wollen, bzw. gar nicht in normalen Raids unterwegs sind
Spieler die es leichter haben wollen, und den normalen Modus überequippt angehen wollen


----------



## Zorgonn (5. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Nachzügler können sich einfach auf der Inseln ausrüsten.




Wenn du einen frischen 90er hast, ist es nicht mit jeder Klasse einfach so möglich sich ueber die Insel zu equipen...
Ich finde nicht das es einfacher gemacht werden sollte- aber es fuehrt je nach Klasse eben nichts an SZ und HC Dungeons vorbei.


----------



## LoveThisGame (6. November 2013)

Insel ? Das soll wohl ein schlechter Scherz sein, nicht nur das man mit 496 maximal Zugang zum LFR bekommt, nein, selbst 535 Items haben viel zu häufig ungeeignete bzw suboptimale Stats. Im übrigen will ich nicht die Story erleben sondern NHC raiden, ich frage mich gerade ob so mancher überhaupt verstanden hat worum es mir geht.

Und lieber Hosenschisser, ich sprach davon wer HEUTE noch mehrere Monate TdD raidet, ....


----------



## Grushdak (6. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ...


Threadtitel: Nächste Erweiterung: Warlords of Draenor?
Und darin geht es, wie schön zu lesen, in erster Linie *nicht* um Deine persönlichen negativen Ingameerfahrungen, Deinen Frust etc..
Es geht um die Zukunft - nicht um das Jetztdasein.

Ich frage mich nur, wieso man ein Spiel spielt - welches man eigentlich hasst - weils ja so mistig ist ....


----------



## LoveThisGame (6. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Threadtitel: Nächste Erweiterung: Warlords of Draenor?
> Und darin geht es, wie schön zu lesen, in erster Linie *nicht* um Deine persönlichen negativen Ingameerfahrungen, Deinen Frust etc..
> Es geht um die Zukunft - nicht um das Jetztdasein.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wieso man ein Spiel spielt - welches man eigentlich hasst - weils ja so mistig ist ....




Dazu habe ich mich auch geäußert in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread, und zeitgleich den ein oder anderen Wunsch bzw die ein oder andere Hoffnung auf positive Veränderung erwähnt. Die nachfolgenden Debatten gingen definitiv nicht von mir aus.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Insel ? Das soll wohl ein schlechter Scherz sein, nicht nur das man mit 496 maximal Zugang zum LFR bekommt, nein, selbst 535 Items haben viel zu häufig ungeeignete bzw suboptimale Stats. Im übrigen will ich nicht die Story erleben sondern NHC raiden, ich frage mich gerade ob so mancher überhaupt verstanden hat worum es mir geht.
> 
> Und lieber Hosenschisser, ich sprach davon wer HEUTE noch mehrere Monate TdD raidet, ....



Ja, du willst Heute das tun, worauf sich die Anderen lange vorbereitet haben. Willst dich aber weder lange Vorbereiten, noch die Möglichkeiten zum kurzfristigen Aufholen nutzen. Wie ich schon sagte: Du willst dich bequem ins gemachte Nest hocken. Das das viele Spieler nicht mitmachen, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Pantheron (6. November 2013)

@ love this game,

wenn du alles so vereinfachen möchtest und auch möchtest, dass dir alle items hinterhergeworfen werden, wo bleibt dann der spaß.

außerdem twinkt man seit pandaria so schnell wie noch nie und bekommt auch sein gear so super schnell auf ein hohes niveau,dass ich deine argumentation nicht im geringsten verstehe... selbst wenn die stats bei 535 items nicht optimal sind lösen sie einige 528er items ab.

und noch einfacher als jetzt muss es echt nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Mollari (6. November 2013)

Ähm, hier wird relativ viel von Drachenschwärmen gesprochen. Haben die Drachen nicht ihre Macht verloren? Ich erinnere mich da an die Sequenz nach Todesschwinges Niederlage. Das sah für mich eindeutig danach aus als wäre ihre Macht erloschen. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Alexstraza gesagt dass jetzt endgültig die Zeit der jungen Völker angebrochen ist (versinnbildlicht, habe den Wortlaut nicht parat). 

Ob der ewige Drachenschwarm davon betroffen ist/war weiß ich nicht, aber selbst wenn nicht dann könnte uns der bronzene Drachenschwarm doch eigentlich gar nicht helfen. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2013)

Leute, haltet euch bitte ...


An das Thema
An die Netiquette
Das macht die Mods glücklich. Danke.


----------



## Derulu (6. November 2013)

Mollari schrieb:


> Ob der ewige Drachenschwarm davon betroffen ist/war weiß ich nicht, aber selbst wenn nicht dann könnte uns der bronzene Drachenschwarm doch eigentlich gar nicht helfen. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?




Der "Ewige Drachenschwarm" ist eigentlich zum großen Teil der "Bronzene Drachenschwarm", umgegründet von Nozdormu (der im ewigen Schwarm zu Morozond wird) in einer Zukunft (und unter Umständen anderern Zeitlinie) um seinen eigenen Tod, von dem er ja weiß, wann und wie es passieren wird, doch zu verhindern. 
Du hast Recht, die Drachenschwärme haben den Großteil ihrer Macht aufgeben - der Bronzene Schwarm zB. kann nun nicht mehr selbst Einfluss auf die Zeit nehmen (was er auch vorher eigentlich nicht durfte und auch nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen gemacht hat), er kann die Zeitlinien nur noch beobachten. Was aber nicht heißt, dass findige Magier und/oder Ingenieure diese verbleibende "Macht" nicht zu nutzen verstehen (siehe die Taschenuhr die uns zur Zeitlosen Insel teleportiert). Die Zeit und vor allem ihre Anomalie auf der Zeitlosen Insel unterliegt aber nicht der macht des Bronzenen Schwarms sondern rührt woanders her, von etwas, wo weder wir, noch der Bronzene Schwarm bzw. der Schwarm und ihre Helfer, die sich vereint "Zeitenwächter" nennen, angezogen hat. Irgendetwas scheint die Zeit auf der Zeitlosen Insel zu beeinflussen und es ist so mächtig, dass alleine Essenzen der weniger mächtigen Lebewesen dieser Insel ("Epochensteine" aus der wöchentlichen Quest bekannt)  es den Zeitenwächtern ermöglichen, mithilfe eines Artefakts der Zeit vor der Aufgabe des Hauptteils ihrer Macht (dem Stundenglas aus der wöchentlichen Quest) , eigentlich für die Zeitlinien ziemlich unsensiblen Wesen (= uns) , zu ermöglichen "Visionen" anderer Zeitlinien (oder unserer Zeitlinie?, denn das steht im Dunklen, ob wirklich alle Visionen aus anderen Zeitlinien stammen) zu haben. Was nun "zeitsensible" Individuen (wie zB. dem in der wöchentlichen Quest erwähnten "Verräter") damit anstellen können, die weitaus geschulter sind im Umgang (und der Manipulation?) der Zeitlinien, als wir es sind, das ist eben offen. Unter den Zeitenwächtern scheint sich eben ein "Verräter" zu befinden, der mehr als nur das "geschworne" Beobachten im Sinn hat


----------



## Mollari (6. November 2013)

Puh, das is aber ganz schön kompliziert, danke für die Info. Habe jetzt ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, muss die Insel mal genauer erkunden und ein paar von den Quests machen. 

Unabhängig davon würde mich ein Addon mit dem Thema Scherbenwelt aka Draenor sehr glücklich machen. Ob nun in Vergangenheit oder Zukunft ist mir relativ wurscht, mir ist
es wichtig dass wir wieder zum Thema brennende Legion/Sargeras kommen. Das kam mir sowohl in Cata als auch in MOP etwas zu kurz. Und die Draenei kommen seit dem Ende
von BC viel zu kurz, dabei ist Velen so ein toller Charakter.


----------



## MrDean (6. November 2013)

Moin Leute. Bin ganz neu hier und habe kA ob es schon genannt wurde (auf den letzten Seiten hab ich beim überfliegen mal nichts gefunden), aber bin gerade auf arreat.de auf diesen angeblichen Reddit-"Leak" gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Würde mMn gut zu dem passen was bisher bekannt ist, allerdings bin ich storytechnisch jetzt nicht so bewandert, dass ich beurteilen könnte ob Mo'arg und Ethereal als spielbare Völker Sinn machen würden.


----------



## Derulu (6. November 2013)

MrDean schrieb:


> Würde mMn gut zu dem passen was bisher bekannt ist, allerdings bin ich storytechnisch jetzt nicht so bewandert, dass ich beurteilen könnte ob Mo'arg und Ethereal als spielbare Völker Sinn machen würden.



Diese angeblich echten BlizzCon-Präsentations-Folien (davon tauchen in den letzten Tagen viele viele auf), lustigerweise fast alle mit großen Rechtschreibfehlern, falscher Groß- und Kleinschreibung (hier zB. *d*ecember) und falschen verwendeten Begriffen (zB.: "small glyphs" oder hier "CC" statt "Crowd Control" wie es die Entwickler eigentlich in ihren Präsentationen immer ausformuliern), werden in der "Vesrchwörungsfanatiker"-Community alle als "Fake" abgetan (auch der Umstand, dass, trotz der heutigen Smartphones mit 10 Megapixelkameras, die Bilder allesamt "verwaschen", "verwackelt" und aus irrwitzig schrägen Winkeln fotografiert sind, als ob sie mit den ersten Handies mit Kamera fotografiert worden wären, macht sie für die Meisten unglaubwürdig)

Edit:
Mal davon ab, dass das Vieh, das da gezeigt wird, kein Mo'arg, sondern ein Gan'arg ist


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2013)

In 2 Tagen und etwas mehr als 5 Stunden wissen wir eh mehr


----------



## Bandit 1 (6. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> In 2 Tagen und etwas mehr als 5 Stunden wissen wir eh mehr



Klar ist, eine Erweiterung wird kommen und auf der Blizzcom angekündigt werden.

Und wisst ihr, was dann kommt ? 

Die im gefühlten 15 Minuten Takt aufgestellten Posts: "Wann kommt die Erweiterung"


----------



## zampata (6. November 2013)

bei Mist of Pandaria hab ich bis zum Schluss geglaubt dass es doch ein Fake ist und Blizzard zum Schluss noch mit einem
"ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft dass wir alles von KungFu Panda kopieren" kommt aber ich hab mich gewaltig geirrt.
Jetzt lass ich mich mal überraschen. Auch wenn dass Addon gegen Ende IMMO deutlich besser geworden ist
freue ich mich auf was neues.

Hat jemand einen Link zum Livestream?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2013)

Den Livestream kannst du auf www.blizzcon.com erwerben.


----------



## Derulu (6. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Den Livestream kannst du auf www.blizzcon.com erwerben.



Wobei die Eröffnungsveranstaltung für alle kostenlos zugänglich ist


----------



## MrDean (6. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Diese angeblich echten BlizzCon-Präsentations-Folien (davon tauchen in den letzten Tagen viele viele auf), lustigerweise fast alle mit großen Rechtschreibfehlern, falscher Groß- und Kleinschreibung (hier zB. *d*ecember) und falschen verwendeten Begriffen (zB.: "small glyphs" oder hier "CC" statt "Crowd Control" wie es die Entwickler eigentlich in ihren Präsentationen immer ausformuliern), werden in der "Vesrchwörungsfanatiker"-Community alle als "Fake" abgetan (auch der Umstand, dass, trotz der heutigen Smartphones mit 10 Megapixelkameras, die Bilder allesamt "verwaschen", "verwackelt" und aus irrwitzig schrägen Winkeln fotografiert sind, als ob sie mit den ersten Handies mit Kamera fotografiert worden wären, macht sie für die Meisten unglaubwürdig)
> 
> Edit:
> Mal davon ab, dass das Vieh, das da gezeigt wird, kein Mo'arg, sondern ein Gan'arg ist



Okay danke, habe mir schon so etwas gedacht.


----------



## jack159 (6. November 2013)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wann die das Addon releasen werden. Es führt ja eigentlich kein Weg daran vorbei, dass sie das Addon noch vor Sommer 2014 releasen. Zum einen erscheinen dort einige neue MMO's und zum anderen verliert WoW immer mehr Spielerzahlen. Und mit "vor Sommer" meine ich spätestens April. Das dürfte klar sein.

Schaut man sich allerdings mal an, in welchen Frührjahrmonaten Blizzard releast, dann kommt man lediglich auf Januar/Februar was WoW angeht. Bisherige Betas gingen vom Betastart bis Release aber immer ca. 6 Monate, was bei einem sofortigem Betastart dann einen Release im Mai bedeuten würde, was definitiv zu spät wäre bzw. zu nah an den Sommer. Hinzu kommt, dass Blizzard betone, schneller Addons liefern zu wollen. Bei einem Release Ende 2014 wären sie nach wie vor in ihrem 2-Jahres Rythmus was Addons angeht.
Kombiniert man all diese Infos mit der Info, dass das WoW Entwicklerteam um 80% gewachsen ist (aufgrund "ausgeliehener" Titan-Enwtickler), dann wäre es denkbar, dass die Beta diesmal nur 3 Monate dauert. Vielleicht lief die Entwicklung aber auch derart gut, dass es diesmal garkeine Beta gibt, und das Addon noch 2013 releast wird, was ich aber schon eher unwarscheinlich finde.

Ich lehne mich soweit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Addon spätestens März 2014 kommt und die Beta noch diesen Monat startet. Etwas anderes bleibt Blizzard auch nicht übrig, wenn sie auf die sinkenden Spielerzahlen und die kommenden 3 großen MMO's (TESO, Everquest, Wildstar) reagieren wollen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (7. November 2013)

Wenn man davon ausgeht das Blizzard ihr für MoP selbst gestecktes und auch erreichtes Ziel nach MoP beibehält, nämlich alle 6 Monate neuen Content liefern zu wollen dann ist März 2014 sicherlich der letzte Termin um dieses Ziel erneut zu erreichen.

Allerdings würde es mich auch nicht sonderlichen verwundern wenn unmittelbar nach der Blizzcon wieder der Jahrespass angepriesen würde und das Addon erst im Herbst 2014 erscheint.


----------



## BoomLabor (7. November 2013)

Wie geil es ist hier mit zu lesen. 
Wie einige zu wissen glauben was Blizzard wann tun muss. Was ihnen nur übrig bleibt und wie man es richtig macht. Bewerbt euch doch einfach mal.

Der Name "Warlords of Draenor" klingt für ein WoW - AddOn irgendwie blöd. Aber es deutet ja nun einiges darauf hin das es der richtige ist. 
Ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn doch "The Dark Below" kommen würde und der jetzige Name nur eine Ablenkung (oder irgendwas für Hearthstone (ist ja auch für Mobil Devices etc eingetragen)) ist.
Freitag wissen wir es und bis dahin kann man ja noch warten.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. November 2013)

Moin moin,

was ich persönlich vom neuen Addon erwarte ist nichts anderes, als ne neue Klasse (Dämonenjäger) und dass es wieder gegen die Brennende Legion geht. Optimal wäre es meiner Meinung nach, wenn mit den Warlords auf Draenor Offiziere der Brennenden Legion gemeint wären, die die uns bekannten Scherbenweltteile angreifen.
Mit dem Addon kommen dann neue Scherben hinzu, die damals bei der Explosion von Dreanor ebenfalls verschont, aber abgedriftet sind und sich nun der uns bekannten Scherbenwelt genähert haben, damit die Dämonen eine neue Invasion starten konnten. Jede Scherbe würde von nem anderen Dämonen regiert, quasi ein Raid für jede Scherbe. So jedenfalls fänd ich es toll ^^

Was mir jedoch den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn treibt ist dieser "Leak" den man hier finden kann: Vanion
Es geht in die Vergangenheit von Draenor, Garrosh kann entkommen und verhindert dort das Dämonenblutfreisaufen. Er verbindet alle Orc-Clans (außer dem von Durotar) und versucht mit seinem Wissen und einigen Gefolgsleuten die Invasion von Azeroth "vernünftig" auszuführen.
Desweiteren wird es keine neuen Rassen und Klassen geben. Määäh....mimimi ich will meinen Dämonenjäger! =(


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2013)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Was mir jedoch den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn treibt ist dieser "Leak" den man hier finden kann: Vanion
> Es geht in die Vergangenheit von Draenor, Garrosh kann entkommen und verhindert dort das Dämonenblutfreisaufen. Er verbindet alle Orc-Clans (außer dem von Durotar) und versucht mit seinem Wissen und einigen Gefolgsleuten die Invasion von Azeroth "vernünftig" auszuführen.



Dieser "possible" Leak ist momentan die "gängigste" Version^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dieser "possible" Leak ist momentan die "gängigste" Version^^



Trauriger Weise ja! Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Leaks so kurz vor der BlizzCon veröffentlicht und so stark ausgearbeitet, meistens immer recht nah an dem dran waren, was dann auch tatsächlich kam. :-/


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Sind Leaks nicht durchgesickerte Nachrichten zu realen Entwicklungsständen?

Das ist es jedoch bei beiden Sachen bei Vanion nicht.
Das entspricht doch noch gar nicht der Realität - sind reine Phantasien, Speekulationen.

Hmmm ... und ich bleibe bei der Version: Shadow of Argus.
Interessant ist dabei auch das Video, wo schon früh über MoP ... Garrosh ... Brennende Legion + Draenor geredet wird.
MoP war quasi die Vorerweiterung für die eigentliche Erweiterung - Garrosh der Wegbereiter.

Arghh ich warte lieber ab - desto größer evtl. die Überraschung.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sind Leaks nicht durchgesickerte Nachrichten zu realen Entwicklungsständen?
> 
> Das ist es jedoch bei beiden Sachen bei Vanion nicht.
> Das entspricht doch noch gar nicht der Realität - sind reine Phantasien, Speekulationen.
> ...



Es sind "Aussagen" von Leuten, die behaupten es wären "Leaks" (darum schreib ich "possible Leaks") oder "angebliche Leaks") - allerdings ist die Grundversion mit dem Zeitreisendingens vom selben Typen, im selben MMO-Champion Thread (verlinkt hier im Initialpost), der einen Tag vor der in Neuseeland/Australien erfolgter Registrierung des Namens "Warlords of Draenor" (was nun in den USA und der EU auch passiert ist), den Namen bereits KORREKT angtekündigt hat, weil sich ihm gegenüber angeblich ein (namentlich Erwähnter vom "Chef" von mmo-champion Boubouille persönliche aber rauseditierter) Mitarbeiter von Blizzard Frankreich verplappert hätte


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Naja, eine Registrierung des namens mag zwar auf einen kommenden Titel hindeuten.
Nur was meinst Du, wie viele Namen zur Sicherheit schon im voraus gesichert werden - auch von Blizzard.
Das machen wir User doch z.B. bei WoW qasi schon selber - teils sogar schon vor Erscheinen des nächsten AddOns - 
nur damit der Charname nicht ein anderer wählt.

Aber gut, wenn sich tatsächlich wer verplappert hat ... dann wird es wohl so sein - laut den Medien. ^^
Was mmochampion angeht - die mag ich eh nicht so - reden auch schon viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.^


----------



## Negev (7. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> - Ein neuer Modus (optional auszuwählen, wie "normal" und "heroisch") für Dungeons soll angeblich kommen: "Timelost Dungeons" - Runterstufen der Chars (und ihrer Fähigkeiten) auf das Niveau vom jeweiligen alten Dungeon. Ein Teil davon ist schon drinnen und durch Exploiting (Pfui Spinne) für manche schon zugänglich gewesen, das mit dem Werterunterstufen, die Fähigkeiten werden noch nicht runterskaliert



Hört sich so an als ob nach dem nächsten Addon nicht mehr viel kommen wird.

- "Magische" 100 erreicht
- sämtliche Instanzen (und Raids) werden spielbar

WoW befindet sich sowieso im Abwärtstrend...


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als ob nach dem nächsten Addon nicht mehr viel kommen wird.
> 
> - "Magische" 100 erreicht
> - sämtliche Instanzen (und Raids) werden spielbar
> ...



Es gibt eine "Liste" (vom selben Typen, der die bekannte "Erweiterungsliste" geschrieben/erspekuliert hat, zumindest behauptet er das zu sein), in der aufgrund seines vorhandenen Vorwissens spekuliert, dass es zumindest eine Planung bis 2019 (und einer 9. Erweiterung in der es dann endgültig in den Twisting Nether geht) gibt, nach dem Schema:"Otherworldly Expansiuon" (Warlords of Dreanor) - "Mealsttom + Great Sea" - "Otherworldly Expansion" - Otherworldly Expansion" (=Twisting Nether)

100 ist für Blizzard laut imehrere ihre Aussagen zuletzt ja keine "magische Grenze" (mehr), ihnen ist egal ob man Level 100 oder Level 200 erreichen wird können (dafür, dass bei Level 100 nicht Schluss sein wird, zumindest in der Planung, spricht die ziemlich sicher im nächsten Addon kommende "Itemquetsche")


Edit:
Korrigiert, weil es ja Spekulation (mit seiner ersten Liste war er aber relativ nahe an der Realität) ist, kein möglicher Leak

DAS ist allerdings echte Spekulation^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. November 2013)

Die Frage ist doch eher wieviele Kunden weiterhin zahlen also das Abomodel bevorzugen, in der Sicht is die 100 die Grenze für Abomodel danach mit F2P und abwarten wieviele den Shop nutzen und wieviele das Abomodel nutzen man kann ja danach weiterschauen.

Meine Vermutung da es das 10 Jahr ist Level 100 max, F2p nach einem Jahr mit dem Endboss Weg der Titanen für Level 100 Elite (als Questreihe wie der Umhang) weitere Patches Addons haben nichts mehr mit dem Storyverlauf zu tun eventuell Warcraft 4 kommt paralell


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Warum habe ich jetzt den letzten Post nur gelsen?
Nun habe ich bei der Satzführung (gibt es sie überhaupt) einfach nur Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Mollari (7. November 2013)

Wäre doch viel schöner wenn sie das ganze Spiel auf eine neue Engine umziehen würden mit der insgesamt mehr möglich ist. Ich mein klar haben wir uns alle an die Grafik gewöhnt, aber dass das auch in schöner und spektakulärer geht wissen wir spätestens seit The Secret World und The Old Republic. Ich fände das mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2013)

WoW mit SW:ToR oder TsW Grafik? Nein danke. Die Grafik ist stimmig.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## fraudani (7. November 2013)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher wieviele Kunden weiterhin zahlen also das Abomodel bevorzugen, in der Sicht is die 100 die Grenze für Abomodel danach mit F2P und abwarten wieviele den Shop nutzen und wieviele
> das Abomodel nutzen man kann ja danach weiterschauen.
> 
> Meine Vermutung da es das 10 Jahr ist Level 100 max, F2p nach einem Jahr mit dem Endboss Weg der Titanen für Level 100 Elite (als Questreihe wie der Umhang) weitere Patches Addons haben nichts mehr
> mit dem Storyverlauf zu tun eventuell Warcraft 4 kommt paralell






Mollari schrieb:


> Wäre doch viel schöner wenn sie das ganze Spiel auf eine neue Engine umziehen würden mit der insgesamt mehr möglich ist. Ich mein klar haben wir uns alle an die Grafik gewöhnt, aber dass das auch in schöner
> und spektakulärer geht wissen wir spätestens seit The Secret World und The Old Republic. Ich fände das mal nicht schlecht.




Ich persönlich halte von f2p nicht allzu viel. Im Regelfall ist es doch so, dass man bei f2p-Modellen relativ schnell dumm aus der Wäsche guckt, weil man Spielinhalte oder bestimmte Ausrüstungen nur über einen 
Shop bekommt und dann wählen kann ob man a) für kompletten und gewünschten Spielinhalt letzten Endes mehr zahlt als beim Standard-Abo-Modell, oder b) nicht zahlen möchte und sich das dann unter Umständen 
auf die persönlich erlebte Spielqualität auswirkt. 

Solange Blizz noch genug Kundschaft hat, dass sich das Abo-Modell rechnet, sollen sie das aus meiner Sicht ruhig weiter führen. Viele motzen über die Qualität von WoW selbst und der zugehörigen Community, aber 
ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das durch f2p besser wird, im Gegenteil. 

Was die Grafik betrifft lässt sich streiten. Klar könnte Blizz die ein oder andere Sache etwas überarbeiten. Aber da muss man schon aufpassen, in welchem Maße man sowas macht. Es wird ja oft bemängelt, dass WoW 
eine Comic-Grafik hätte. Wenn ich jetzt Herr der Ringe oder andere Spiele nehme, bei denen bei den Charaktermodellen eher darauf geachtet wurde, dass sie "realistisch" aussehen und ich mir dann vorstelle, dass sowas 
in WoW umgesetzt werden würde... naja... das wäre z. B. ein doch zu gravierender Schritt für meinen Geschmack. Neuer, überarbeitet, frischer ... das wäre sicher ein guter Schritt. Aber der Grundstil in dem die grafische 
Darstellung, besonders der Charaktere, gehalten ist, sollte doch beibehalten werden und nicht allzu sehr an irgendwelche andere Spielegrafiken angepasst werden. 

Ich spiele zwar grundsätzlich keine Zwerge oder Menschen, aber bei der Vorstellung, dass diese in WoW aussehen wie die in Herr der Ringe, würde ich sie erst recht nicht spielen. Denn die sind hässlich und das ist 
einfach nicht WoW.


----------



## LoveThisGame (8. November 2013)

Wer sagt denn das im nächsten Addon Level 100 überhaupt möglich sein wird ? Da sich ja bereits unmittelbar nach Wotlk Release die Stimmen gemehrt hatten welchen 10 Level während der doch sowieso ach so lästigen Levelphase zu viel waren, gab es in der Folge ja nur noch 5 neue Level zu erreichen. Daher denke ich nicht das Blizzard daran etwas ändern wird.

Genauso glaube ich kaum das WoW sich nahe an F2P befindet, sind doch im dritten Quartal 2013 die Abo Zahlen zum aller ersten mal seit Cata Release beinahe stabil.

Zugegeben habe auch ich genauso wie sehr viele andere Spieler schon mal Gold gekauft, allerdings nicht für Ausrüstungsgegenstände damit ich in SW/OG rum posen kann was für ein "geiler" Typ ich doch bin, sondern ging es mir nur darum bei einem Twink Berufe zu skillen und ich hasse farmen im allgemeinen, also hab ich mir die Mats eben zu überzogenen Preisen im AH gekauft.

Und nichts anderes würde im Falle von F2P passieren, nämlich das man sich dann ACC Gear für Twinks nicht mehr durch Gerechtigkeitspunkte holen kann, sondern mittles harten Euros im Shop kaufen müsste und eventuell sogar BiS Gear im Shop angeboten würde.
Und das würde doch den Sinn des Spiels völlig untergraben !


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. November 2013)

Um noch mal auf den möglichen Releasetermin zurück zu kommen. 

Es ist bereits bestätigt, das MoP einen weiteren Contentpatch (das ist nicht der Vorbereitungspatch auf das nächste Addon) bekommt. Das in Verbindung mit allen anderen, mit WoW X5 in Verbindung stehenden Dingen (Release anderer Blizz-Titel, frühere Releasetermine, Betalaufzeit ausw.), lässt mir einen Release im Sommer 2014 als am wahrscheinlichsten erscheinen.


@LoveThisGame
Das viele ander auch schonmal Geld gekauft haben, macht es nicht besser. Aber Relativierungsversuche beruhigen das Gewissen und haben somit definitiv einen, wenn auch nicht lang anhaltenden, positiven Effekt.
Im AH wirst du keine überzogenen Preise vorfinden. Die Verkäufer wollen nicht auf ihren Waren sitzen bleiben, also bieten sie sie nicht zu Preisen an, für die kein Markt besteht.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das im nächsten Addon Level 100 überhaupt möglich sein wird ?



Das sagt, aktuell, noch das angegeben Höchstlevel der accountgebundenen Waffen von Garrosh. Daraus schließen jetzt einige, dass es bis Level 100 gehen muss, denn Blizzard würde nicht ein Item über 2 Erweiterungen BiS machen, auch, weil SoO dann mit Level 95 noch obligatorisch abzufarmen wäre, um ja auch die Waffe zu besitzen. Allerdings wäre es wohl nicht so schwer, die Levelbegrenzung der Waffe auf 95 zu senken und, wenn auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, wäre es natürlich auch möglich, dass die Waffe doch tatsächlich über 2 Addons als BiS geht


----------



## LoveThisGame (8. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @LoveThisGame
> Das viele ander auch schonmal Geld gekauft haben, macht es nicht besser. Aber Relativierungsversuche beruhigen das Gewissen und haben somit definitiv einen, wenn auch nicht lang anhaltenden, positiven Effekt.
> Im AH wirst du keine überzogenen Preise vorfinden. Die Verkäufer wollen nicht auf ihren Waren sitzen bleiben, also bieten sie sie nicht zu Preisen an, für die kein Markt besteht.



Lieber Hosenschisser, ich weiß definitiv was ich bereit bin für die besagten Mats auszugeben. Und wenn nun ein Stack Erze am Beginn eines Addons im vierstelligen Bereich kostet dann ist das nach meiner Definition absolut übertrieben. Im übrigen solltest du es unterlassen dir anzumaßen mich über meine Preisvorstellungen belehren zu wollen. Gedacht habe ich es mir zwar etwas weniger diplomatisch, nur bin ich ja trotz der herablassend wirkenden Äußerung deinerseits an die Höflichkeitsregeln des Forums gebunden, um es einmal so zu formulieren. Und mein Gewissen muss ich nicht beruhigen, da ich weder einen Mord begangen noch eine Rentnerin überfallen hab oder ähnliches um mir den Goldkauf zu finanzieren.

Es wäre auch nett eine Quelle zu deiner Behauptung eines weiteren Contentpatches noch während MoP zu bekommen.


Auch das ist für mich noch längst keine Bestätigung das es tatsächlich bis Level 100 gehen wird, ich kann es nur wiederholen, es ist für mich schwer vorstellbar das Blizzard "Fehler" aus der Vergangenheit wiederholt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Blizzard hat nur bestätigt, dass es keinen neuen Raid geben wird.

Aber weitere Patches 5.5 & co. sind nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (8. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Lieber Hosenschisser, ich weiß definitiv was ich bereit bin für die besagten Mats auszugeben. Und wenn nun ein Stack Erze am Beginn eines Addons im vierstelligen Bereich kostet dann ist das nach meiner Definition absolut übertrieben. Im übrigen solltest du es unterlassen dir anzumaßen mich über meine Preisvorstellungen belehren zu wollen. Gedacht habe ich es mir zwar etwas weniger diplomatisch, nur bin ich ja trotz der herablassend wirkenden Äußerung deinerseits an die Höflichkeitsregeln des Forums gebunden, um es einmal so zu formulieren. Und mein Gewissen muss ich nicht beruhigen, da ich weder einen Mord begangen noch eine Rentnerin überfallen hab oder ähnliches um mir den Goldkauf zu finanzieren.



Wenn nun ein Stack Erze am Beginn eines Addons im vierstelligen Bereich kostet ist das definitiv übertrieben, allerdings zwingt dich niemand zu diesem Preis etwas zu kaufen. Wenn du zu faul bist selbst zu farmen, dann warte bis die Preise angemessener sind, aber mit Goldkauf wird die Spielwirtschaft sicher nicht besser, da hat Hosenschisser meiner Meinung nach vollkommen recht mit seiner "herablassend wirkenden Äußerung". Was du mit dem Gold kaufst ist dabei übrigens vollkommen irrelevant, das Problem ist, dass du es in Umlauf bringst.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Lieber Hosenschisser, ich weiß definitiv was ich bereit bin für die besagten Mats auszugeben. Und wenn nun ein Stack Erze am Beginn eines Addons im vierstelligen Bereich kostet dann ist das *nach meiner Definition* absolut übertrieben. Im übrigen solltest du es unterlassen dir anzumaßen mich über meine Preisvorstellungen belehren zu wollen. Gedacht habe ich es mir zwar etwas weniger diplomatisch, nur bin ich ja trotz der herablassend wirkenden Äußerung deinerseits an die Höflichkeitsregeln des Forums gebunden, um es einmal so zu formulieren. Und mein Gewissen muss ich nicht beruhigen, da ich weder einen Mord begangen noch eine Rentnerin überfallen hab oder ähnliches um mir den Goldkauf zu finanzieren.
> 
> Es wäre auch nett eine Quelle zu deiner Behauptung eines weiteren Contentpatches noch während MoP zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Grund, warum du mit deinen Aussagen zumeist allein dastehst und dir keiner zustimmt. Das du ein persönliches Preislimit hast ist völlig in Ordnung. Bedeutet aber nicht, daß Preise über deinem Limit überzogen wären. Du solltest einfach lernen Subjektivität und Objektivität zu unterscheiden. Beides kann in eine Diskussion einbezogen werden, nur wenn stetig eine Person seine subjektive Wahrnehmung als objektive Tatsache verstehen haben will, ist mit dieser Person einfach keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich. 

Des weiteren belehre ich dich nicht über deine Preisvorstellungen (da ist nunmal allein deine Sache), sondern Weise nur auf deine Vermischung/Verdrehung von Subjektivität und Objektivität hin. Das ist weder anmaßend, herablassend, noch unhöflich. Es ist lediglich eine Richtigstellung zwischen subjektivem Empfinden und tatsächlichem Zustand.

Zum Thema Goldkauf: Du hast Gold gekauft, was gegen die Spielregeln verstößt. Ok, deine Entscheidung, mir ist das egal. Du kannst es, wie du jetzt schreibst, mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren zu mogeln. Auch OK, deine Sache. 
Wenn du das kannst, versteh ich halt nur nicht, warum du es im selben Satz gleich zu relativieren versuchst. Das tut man doch nur, wenn man sich darüber bewußt ist, etwas falsches getan zu haben und dies runterspielen möchte. Ergo: Du brauchst dein Gewissen nicht zu beruhigen? Dann tu es doch einfach nicht. Nichts sollte einfacher sein, als etwas nicht zu tun, was man nicht tun muß.

Eine genaue Quelle zur Untermauerung meiner Behauptung, kann ich jetzt nicht bringen und bin ich auch viel zu faul zu. ich merke mir meist nur für mich interessante Dinge, aber nicht unbedingt wann und woher ich dieses Wissen habe. 
Jedenfalls wurden verschiedene Entwickler von Blizzard auf verschiedenen Internetseiten zitiert und da wurde eindeutig gesagt, daß der SuO-Patch nicht der letzte Contentpatch von MoP sein wird. 


Den letzten Satz versteh ich nicht. Ich habe kein Wort über das mögliche Max-Level im nächsten Addon verloren.


----------



## Jajaiskla (8. November 2013)

Es ist aber der letzte Patch mit einem Raid. Content wird definitiv noch kommen, alleine die Vor-Story zum nächsten Addon, als auch die Aufklärung der Videos von der Zeitlosen Insel. Das letztere ist nur eine Vermutung. Vielleicht kommt auch nur eine Questreihe zur Erklärung, das alleine ist auch schon Content.


----------



## LoveThisGame (8. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Blizzard hat nur bestätigt, dass es keinen neuen Raid geben wird.
> 
> Aber weitere Patches 5.5 & co. sind nicht unwahrscheinlich.




Das weitere Patches noch während MoP möglich sind habe ich auch nie bestritten, im Gegenteil, ich habe bereits geäußert das ich mir einen vorbereitenden "Eventpatch" wie etwa zum Ende von BC vorstellen kann. Allerdings verstehe ich unter Contentpatch genau das was es definitiv nicht mehr geben wird, nämlich einen weiteren Raid. Eventuell kommt ja noch das ein oder andere Szenario dazu um die Story in Richtung des nächsten Addons voranzubringen, da der Entwicklungsaufwand für diese ja laut Blizzards Aussage relativ gering ist. Aber das ist definitiv kein Content im eigentlichen Sinne.Da sich das Rad der Zeit nicht zurückdrehen lässt und ohnehin bereits vor meinem Goldkauf die Werbung von Goldsellern allgegenwertig war bezweifle ich stark das die Summe welche ich erworben habe allzu starken Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft des Servers genommen hat. Im übrigen stehe ich wenigstens zu meinen Fehlern, ganz im Gegensatz zu Herrn und Frau Saubermann welche sich über Goldkäufer maßlos auslassen aber selbst Kunden sind bei diversen Goldsellern. Das ist für mich das wirklich traurige.



Bloodydudu schrieb:


> Es ist aber der letzte Patch mit einem Raid. Content wird definitiv noch kommen, alleine die Vor-Story zum nächsten Addon, als auch die Aufklärung der Videos von der Zeitlosen Insel. Das letztere ist nur eine Vermutung. Vielleicht kommt auch nur eine Questreihe zur Erklärung, das alleine ist auch schon Content.




Ist es eben nicht, das ist Story aber kein Content !


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

HAHAHA EVERYTHING IS TRUE

Auf nach Draenor

Und....Hooooousiiiiinnnnnng (Build your own Fortress) - die Frage ist alleine oder als Gilde?

Neue Charaktermodelle



hype hype hype


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

So:

- Neue Welt: Draenor
- Levelcap 100
- Eigene Garnison zum ausbauen (Gilde?)
- instant 90er (?) (Boost to Level 90...)
- neue Models
- neue PVP-Zone

etc.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> - neue PVP-Zone
> 
> etc.



Anmerkung; OPEN PvP-Zone


----------



## LiamProd (8. November 2013)

Also mich freuen die neuen Charaktermodelle, wurde höchste Zeit! Mit der "neuen Welt" Draenor bin ich noch etwas skeptisch (brauche mehr infos bilder etc.) mich haben damals ein Paar Gebiete in der Scherbenwelt schnell gelangweilt.

Die neue PvP-Zone, soll das in die Richtung Southshore vs. Tarren´s Mill gehen? Wenn ja ist das toll!
Wie ist das mit der eigenen Garnision zu verstehen?

Klingt aber alles sehr interessant, macht auf mich jetzt schon einen sympatischeren Eindruck als MoP es je getan hat!


----------



## Immortahlia (8. November 2013)

Yaaaay es ist also wahr. Was für ein Spektakel <3
Und .. das könnte man ja schon Housing nennen, oder? :O
Was Zam wohl dazu meint hrhr yesssss!
Freu mich schon auf gleich, wenn man mehr erfahren wird.
Und endlich die ersten neuen Char-Modelle wohooow.
LevelCap 100 - DAS fühlt sich für mich wirklich gut an endlich wieder.
Wahh ich bin so gehyped *g* 

Edit1: achja.. wie darf man das mit dem lvl 90 Boost verstehen? Meinungen im Vorfeld?


----------



## atomzwerg123 (8. November 2013)

Also,

ich weiß noch nicht was ich vom Addon halten soll, immerhin ist es doch gefühlt wenig neues.Zudem hat mir der Trailer recht wenig über die 5te Erweiterung gesagt.

Aber ich bin trozdem gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt, immer hin  meinte Blizz ja mehr und schnelleren Content zu liefern, vll kommt da ja noch was an Coolen Sachen hinzu =)


----------



## Nexilein (8. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht, das ist Story aber kein Content !



Story ist natürlich Content.
Die Landung von Horde und Allianz in der Karasang Wildnis ist das beste Beispiel.

@Topic
Sieht so aus als würde es rocken :-)


----------



## atomzwerg123 (8. November 2013)

Oh, weiß jemand ob man für den WoW stream um 21:30 ein Ticket braucht ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Ja braucht man.


----------



## lovechia (8. November 2013)

War ja ziemlich skeptisch, aber jetzt find ichs AWESOME! BC war eh meine Lieblings-Erweiterung und ich war schon damals heiß drauf wie Outland wohl vorher ausgesehen hat. (Bin Lore-Player)
Hier die neuen Zwerg und Orc-Models: http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2013/november/bconOpening45.jpg
Die weiblichen Draenei scheinen auch bereits überarbeitet: http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2013/november/bconOpening34.jpg
Das Orc-Modell ist nur das von Garrosh, da hoffe ich mal dass ALLE Rassen zu Release überarbeitet sein werden, scheint ja nicht so die Arbeit zu sein.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Oh, weiß jemand ob man für den WoW stream um 21:30 ein Ticket braucht ?



Jap, braucht man

Gratis sind nurEeröffnung und Wettkämpfe - Panels kosten


----------



## Immortahlia (8. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Oh, weiß jemand ob man für den WoW stream um 21:30 ein Ticket braucht ?



Jau  dazu wird man ein VT benötigen. (Edit: so so schnell kann man hier grad gar nicht refreshen^^)

Aber ich würd mir keine Sorgen machen. Es gibt sicherlich auch schnell die neuen Infos hier im Topic, bzw auf der Buffed NewsSite nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Der Mover (8. November 2013)

Hier noch weitere Infos:*****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI-3jvwiF3o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOMpcd47VxMnodSCxYnw_yQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obT445jFX2E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RedsrWlnYQ8&list=UUOMpcd47VxMnodSCxYnw_yQ

Seite ist online! http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/warlords-of-draenor/


----------



## Imba-Noob (8. November 2013)

ch bin sehr gespannt und irritiert wegen dem "Stufe-90-Boost". Ich hoffe nicht, dass man direkt per Einmalklick einen Höchststufigen Char erstellen kann, wie es der des öfteren ironisch befürchtet wurde. Gut, man müsste zwar noch die zehn neuen Level leveln, aber *wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Vieltwinker, die sich über die Jahre mühsam eine stattliche Armada an Chars hochgezogen haben.* 

Eine neue Klasse und endlich einen neuen Fertigungsberuf (vielleicht in Verbindung mit einem neuen Sammelberuf, z. B. Holzverarbeitung & Holzhacken) wäre sehr wünschenswert. Und mehr Dungeons und bitte nicht so viele verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade. Bitte wirklich BACK TO DRAENOR!

EDIT:
Level-Boost für EINEN Char pro Account fänd ich gerade noch akzeptabel (direkt auf Lv 80 für Rückkehrer & 3 x EP für Neulinge gibts ja schon übers "Werbt einen Freund"-Programm)- aber dann wäre insbes. für Neulinge die Azeroth, Kalimdor, Nordend und Pandaria wertlos.
Möglich auch, dass dies das neue "Werbt einen Freund"-Programm sein soll.

EDIT 2: 
Ist wohl für Neulinge und Wiederkehrer, allerdings unklar ob 1 Char oder alle (im nachfolgenden Link stehen einen Char, aber auch probiert alle Klassen/Völker aus...)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/warlords-of-draenor/


----------



## lovechia (8. November 2013)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/warlords-of-draenor/
Hier kann man sich alle neuen Char-Modelle ansehen. (Auch alles andere)


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

lovechia schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net...rds-of-draenor/
> Hier kann man sich alle neuen Char-Modelle ansehen. (Auch alles andere)



naja..."alle"...Orcs, Zwerge und Menschen sind bisher online^^


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

Aarrgg..... es schmerzt gewaltig!

Tja das war's dann wohl mit WoW. Diese Erweiterung ist einfach nur grässlich, mir gefällt einfach NICHTS(!) aus diesem neuen Addon selbst die neuen Modelle nicht.
Ich behalte diese Erfahrung für immer in mir wie man eine Story NICHT weiterschreiben sollte.

Jetzt dürft ihr Flamen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Die Story handelt in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## lovechia (8. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> naja..."alle"...Orcs, Zwerge und Menschen sind bisher online^^



Meinte auch alle, die da bereits online sind.
Mich wundert nur warum die Draenei da nicht gelistet sind.
Ich hoffe die bekommen auch neue Modelle, wäre etwas seltsam da sie so stark repräsentiert sind in Draenor.


----------



## Shmandric (8. November 2013)

Naja, ich denke ausschließlich die charaktermodelle der classic rassen werden aktualisiert. Die anderen sehen ja recht gut aus.


----------



## lovechia (8. November 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke ausschließlich die charaktermodelle der classic rassen werden aktualisiert. Die anderen sehen ja recht gut aus.



Laut http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/11514711/World_of_Warcraft_Warlords_of_Draenor_BlizzCon_2013_FAQ-10_30_2013 ist auch geplant, die Draenei und Blutelfen-Modelle zu aktualisieren.
/rejoice^^


----------



## cashhh (8. November 2013)

Ich glaube ein gutes Addon. Levelcap 100 ist okay, neue Welt ist auch prima. Am allerbesten aber ist der one- click- 90 shoot. Auf sowas hab ich schon lange gewartet. Schade nur, dass es keine neue Rasse/ Klasse Kombi gibt. Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Und die Story wird wohl wieder arg Hordelastig werden. Wer mit Leib und Seele Allianzler ist, der will keine Story, der will nur Horde klatschen. Aber nun gut. Und Open- PVP ist auch geil, like Tarren Mill. Das rockt und bringt Erinnerungen. Ich denke, alles in allem gut Gemacht Blizz.


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

> Ach wirklich schade, dass es Warlords of Draenor ist.
> Wirklich NICHTS (selbst die neuen Charaktermodelle) gefallen mir nicht, einfach zum heulen hier.
> Fragt mich nicht warum es ist einfach enttäuschend. Besonders die Story, Landschaften alles ist einfach nur grässlich, als ob einer einem anderen einen besonderen Wunsch von seinem Herzen nehmen wollte und sein Ergebniss so abartig pervertiert, dass man bereut je diesen Wunsch in sich getragen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Kopiert.


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Also, ich freu mich druff.


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

Bin ich hier eigentlich die einzige Unglückliche hier?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Scheint so 

Edit:

ZAM: "Garrision is the World of Warcraft Version of housing".

Zitat: Tom Chilton


----------



## Nexilein (8. November 2013)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Tja das war's dann wohl mit WoW. Diese Erweiterung ist einfach nur grässlich, mir gefällt einfach NICHTS(!) aus diesem neuen Addon selbst die neuen Modelle nicht.
> Ich behalte diese Erfahrung für immer in mir wie man eine Story NICHT weiterschreiben sollte.
> 
> Jetzt dürft ihr Flamen.



Warum flamen? Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann ist das eben so...

Wobei das Setting natürlich auf der einen Seite neu und exotisch ist, auf der anderen Seite ist es im Bezug auf die Lore absolut klassisch.
Da kann man sich schon fragen was dir so absolut nicht gefällt: Das es neu ist, oder das es ein "back to the roots" wird. Ich glaube das Setting war wohl überlegt


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

First Time in Life in Love with Housing <3



White_Sky schrieb:


> Bin ich hier eigentlich die einzige Unglückliche hier?



Bisher, ja


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Warum flamen? Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann ist das eben so...
> 
> Wobei das Setting natürlich auf der einen Seite neu und exotisch ist, auf der anderen Seite ist es im Bezug auf die Lore absolut klassisch.
> Da kann man sich schon fragen was dir so absolut nicht gefällt: Das es neu ist, oder das es ein "back to the roots" wird. Ich glaube das Setting war wohl überlegt



Beides lol

Die Landschaften sind total schlecht, die Story radioaktiver Abfall, die Charaktermodelle überzeugen nicht.
Ich hab mit TBC angefangen und selbst da war die Story nicht gut, aber es war halt mein erster Einstieg und irgentwie sind da Nostalgiegefühle damit verbunden, auch wenn die Gebiete von der Scherbenwelt nicht verändert werden und mir darüber keine Sorgen machen muss, aber ich habe mir Draenor ganz anders und nicht in diesem hässlichen Antlitz vorgestellt. 
Mir tun die Leute leid die den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug mit seinen Höhen und Tiefen und Grautöten geliebt haben, die haben sich ihre geschichtliche Entwicklung wohl ganz anders vorgestellt und dann wurde es halt vergewaltigt. Das gilt auch für andere Storyfans die z.B. die Horde mochten und jetzt irgentwo da sie wieder kloppen dürfen.

Einige Wörter editiert.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

*edit:*

DU findest sie *** !!
Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß es auch wirklich so ist! 
*editende*

Hmm ich werde es mir bestimmt mal anschauen, obwohl ich schon länger aus WoW raus bin.
Allerdings kann es auch sein, daß ich ab Mai eh bei TESO hängen bleibe - logisch als ehemaliger TES Junkie.
Zudem ist die Geographie - sowie die Story, meine ich, wesentlich umfangreicher.
Und da gab es das Housing schon seit, glaub, TES III Release.

Könnte Blizzard nicht auch so eine Leveled Merged List einführen - wenn das überhaupt online geht?
Denn da bräuchte es kein Level Cap, da sich sämtliche Gegner auf das Charlevel automatisch einstellen/skalieren.
Aber wie gefragt, ob sowas überhaupt online gehen kann ...

Eines habe ich mir aber nun vorgenommen: Nicht so viele Spoiler anzusehen.
Das hat sich für dauerhafte Spiellaune bisher bestens bewährt.
Ich kann dazu auch nur jedem raten - sonst ist die Luft wieder schnell raus. 

greetz


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Die Verwendung von "Müll" und "Scheisse" sind Indikatoren, um die eigene Aussage bzw. Meinung zumindest als echte Kritik zu disqualifizieren. Wie schon erwähnt ist das natürlich deine Meinung. Aber ebenso wie Leute, denen das Spiel gefällt es nicht versuchen, solltest du auch keinen aggressiven Missionierungsfeldzug starten


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> aggressiven Missionierungsfeldzug ...


Danke - ich habe wieder etwas Neues den Zeugen entgegenzusetzen!


----------



## cashhh (8. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Scheint so
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ahh ja. Na dann werden sich aber einige der Gildies ein Ast freuen. Da gibts bei uns ne Hardcore- Fraktion, die war da schon immer scharf drauf. Nach 9 Jahren wurds aber auch Zeit damit.


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit:*
> 
> DU findest sie *** !!
> Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß es auch wirklich so ist!



Das ist auch nur meine subjektive Meinung. Ich weiß, dass es Leute gibt, die sich freuen. Das kann man (hier) nicht ignorieren. lol
Bis jetzt auf Einen getroffen der unglücklich darüber war, dass er als Orc-fan möglicherweise wieder viele Orcs kloppen darf und jemand Anderen, dass man in die Vergangenheit reist. Ich hasse ja persönlich ALLES an diesen Addon und frage mich wie man sich darüber freuen kann aber es gibt Leute die sind halt glücklich darüber. Akzeptiere ich.



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von "Müll" und "Scheisse" sind Indikatoren, um die eigene Aussage bzw. Meinung zumindest als echte Kritik zu disqualifizieren. Wie schon erwähnt ist das natürlich deine Meinung. Aber ebenso wie Leute, denen das Spiel gefällt es nicht versuchen, solltest du auch keinen aggressiven Missionierungsfeldzug starten



Gut dann werde ich mich zügeln müssen.

Sind Abfall und Mist erlaubt? 

Edit: Ich will auch keinen Missionierungsfeldzug starten. Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die das Addon toll finden, ich akzeptiere es doch!

Edit2: 


kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir nur "Scheiße finden" oder "sich drüber freuen", White_sky?



Nein, aber in dieser Situation leider ja.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Gibt es bei dir nur "Scheiße finden" oder "sich drüber freuen", White_sky?


----------



## lovechia (8. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von "Müll" und "Scheisse" sind Indikatoren, um die eigene Aussage bzw. Meinung zumindest als echte Kritik zu disqualifizieren. Wie schon erwähnt ist das natürlich deine Meinung. Aber ebenso wie Leute, denen das Spiel gefällt es nicht versuchen, solltest du auch keinen aggressiven Missionierungsfeldzug starten



Seh ich nicht so. Ich find es sind eher Indikatoren dass die eigene Emotionalität bezüglich der Bewertung sehr stark ist.
Und ich seh auch keinen aggressiven Missionierungsfeldzug. Aber es ist witzig dass so was immer als "Argument" kommt wenn man etwas nicht mag und mit dieser Meinung allein auf weiter Flur steht.
Bei positiver Kritik/Bewertung wird einem komischerweise selten "aggressiver Missionierungsfeldzug" angehängt.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

oO Open PvP Sandbox Area, 24/7 durchgehend offen und Kampf


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Ein bisschen kann ich es ja verstehen, denn manchmal sind Euphorie und Enttäuschung gleichermaßen mächtig. Ich könnt mich bspw.auch den ganzen Tag über die minderwertige, peinliche, technisch rückständige, laggende und furchtbar hässliche Portierung von CoD:Ghosts für den PC beschweren. *g* Aber das wäre jetzt Offtopic.


Back to Topic: Ich würde momentan gern wissen, was es genau mit den Garnissionen auf sich hat.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> oO Open PvP Sandbox Area, 24/7 durchgehend offen und Kampf


Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch wirklich so von den Spielern genutzt werden wird.
Denn meiner Meinung lag es nicht an Blizzard, daß das damalige Open Pvp quasi ausgestorben ist.
Die Spieler hätten jederzeit bei Interesse Open PvP betreiben können, wenn denn Interesse bestanden hätte.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde momentan gern wissen, was es genau mit den Garnissionen auf sich hat.



Housing mein Freund. Irgendwo in der Welt von Dreanor, wo DU es willst, mit Häusern (in unterschiedlichen Tierstufen, die du auf höchster Stufe auch noch wie deine Klassenspezialisierung nach deinem Wunsch spezialisieren kannst) die du selbst aussuchen und hinsetzen kannst wo du willst, mit Statuen (für Erfolge) und Trophäen (aus Kämpfen) zum Platzieren. Mit NPCs darin die dir begenzten Zugang zu Berufen gewähren, die du selbst nicht hast. Mit NPCs, die du anwerben, selbst benennen und leveln und ausrüsten und auf Missionen (Raids, Quests, Instanzen) schicken kann (auch wenn du nicht online bist). Dein Haus wird zwar genauso wie die Farm dem Phasing, du kannst aber Freunde einladen, du siehst selbst deine festung aber zB. wenn du über die Welt fliegst

Edit:_ Ich hab die Benefits vergessen....die Gebäude und NPCs gewähren dir natürlich auch noch Benefits, wie Rezzes in der Welt (mit dem richtigen NPC/Gebäude), mit Buffs (zB. auf Sammelberufe, etc.) und so weiter


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Um es mit Worten der Internetgeneration zu sagen: "Mir geht grad einer ab".


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTGyeGgMpk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[font=Arial, sans-serif]Thrall: "Offenbar ist das zeitkontinuum unterbrochen wurden und hat dann diese neue, äh.. temporale Geschehnissequenz erzeugt, die zur alternierenden Realität führt!" - Player: "Und was heisst das im Klartext?" - Thrall: "Hier! Hier hier hier, ich werd dir das veranschaulichen... Stell dir vor, dass diese Gerade hier die Zeit darstellt. Hier ist die gegenwart, Aufstieg der Horde, die Zukunft und die Vergangenheit. Vor diesem gewählten Zeitpunkt, irgendwann in der Vergangenheit, wich dieser zeitstrahl ab und führte zu einem veränderten Aufstieg der Horde. Sowohl für dich verändert, als auch für mich . Aber: Es ist die Realität für alle anderen." [/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]Häuser nach 10 Jahren und andere klingt auch gut ^^[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Und nun das "Wichtigste":



> Releasezeitpunkt: "Next year"


----------



## White_Sky (8. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Housing mein Freund. Irgendwo in der Welt von Dreanor, wo DU es willst, mit Häusern (in unterschiedlichen Tierstufen, die du auf höchster Stufe auch noch wie deine Klassenspezialisierung nach deinem Wunsch spezialisieren kannst) die du selbst aussuchen und hinsetzen kannst wo du willst, mit Statuen (für Erfolge) und Trophäen (aus Kämpfen) zum Platzieren. Mit NPCs darin die dir begenzten Zugang zu Berufen gewähren, die du selbst nicht hast. *Mit NPCs, die du anwerben, selbst benennen und leveln und ausrüsten* und auf Missionen (Raids, Quests, Instanzen) schicken kann (auch wenn du nicht online bist). Dein Haus wird zwar genauso wie die Farm dem Phasing, du kannst aber Freunde einladen, du siehst selbst deine festung aber zB. wenn du über die Welt fliegst
> 
> Edit:_ Ich hab die Benefits vergessen....die Gebäude und NPCs gewähren dir natürlich auch noch Benefits, wie Rezzes in der Welt (mit dem richtigen NPC/Gebäude), mit Buffs (zB. auf Sammelberufe, etc.) und so weiter



Das kann man ja seinen individuellen Geist ausleben aber ich wittere pornografische Inhalte bei anderen Spielern...

Und dann verschwindet in der Scherbenwelt deine Garnission wieder? Das ist ja traurig.


----------



## Balluardo (8. November 2013)

Auf jeden Fall mal ein netter Abend mit dem Ticket. Die Show ist wirklich über lange Strecken sehr cool inszeniert, da macht es Spaß zuzuschauen. 
Ein paar echt nette Ideen sind auch dabei und vor allem das Housing ist echter Blizzard Style. Durchdacht, einen Schritt weiter, gut gemacht.

Grundsätzlich weiß ich nicht recht, was ich mit der Story anfangen soll. Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit sind nicht so mein Ding. Die Zukunft steht schon fest, man hat sie ja ja ein paar Jahre gespielt jetzt und na ja ... einfach die alte Welt neu modelliert, mal wieder. Irgendwie hätte ich was neues, cooler gefunden.

Egal, spielen werde ich es ... so long.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und nun das "Wichtigste":



was anderes als 2014 hätten die sich nicht leisten können  nicht bei der konkurenz 2014 an spiele und mmos und next gen konsolen 

und da sie ja diesmal keinen jahrespass haben


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Ich bin so gespannt, was noch alles kommt ;D Wobei ich mir ein neues Single-Player Warcraft gewünscht hätte und immernoch mit dem Wunschtraum lebe, dass sie Warcraft Adventures doch noch finalisieren *g*
Aber jetzt erstmal ne Runde Assassin's Creed 4 - Yaarrrr - N8


----------



## DexDrive (8. November 2013)

Blöde Frage aber wird man dann überhaupt noch die möglichkeit haben in die zerstörte Scherbenwelt zu kommen?


----------



## Balluardo (8. November 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Blöde Frage aber wird man dann überhaupt noch die möglichkeit haben in die zerstörte Scherbenwelt zu kommen?



Das haben wir uns auch schon gefragt. Aber rein level-technisch müsste das ja eigentlich noch möglich gemacht werden.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wird die alte scherbenwelt nicht überarbeitet sondern es wird eine neue scherbenwelt erschaffen


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Blöde Frage aber wird man dann überhaupt noch die möglichkeit haben in die zerstörte Scherbenwelt zu kommen?





Balluardo schrieb:


> Das haben wir uns auch schon gefragt. Aber rein level-technisch müsste das ja eigentlich noch möglich gemacht werden.




Draenor wird neben den Outlands bestehen. Also, ja



Wynn schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wird die alte scherbenwelt nicht überarbeitet sondern es wird eine neue scherbenwelt erschaffen




Dreanor ist nicht die Scherbenwelt - Draenor ist die Welt die vor der Horde und der Explosion existierte

Edit:
Eins noch Alex Afrasiabi ist BAAAACK in Business (Lead Content Designer Warlords of Draenor) *fanboiing*


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

ob das tanzstudio auch noch ins addon schafft ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. November 2013)

Früher haben sie wenigsten nur neue Skins über alte Mounts gemacht.

Jetzt machen sie neue Skins über alte Länder. ^^

Nein, Spaß. Wenn es gut gemacht ist, geht das in Ordnung.

Ich freue mich über 10 neue Level und neue Dinge zum entdecken. Nur leider war ich nie ein Freund der Scherbenwelt.
Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch bei mir.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ob das tanzstudio auch noch ins addon schafft ^^



Nicht mehr in dieses... aber sie haben schon mehrere Dinge für das Studio entwickelt


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2013)

Ach - das muss ich noch loswerden *g*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQoFx4sL6hM


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

White_Sky: Um eines deiner Bedenken vll. ein kleines bisschen zu zerstreuen:  Im Lorepanel wurde gerade gesagt, dass die Änderung der Vergangenheit sehr wohl auch Auswirkungen auf uns und unsere Welt haben, sie wollen aber nicht zu viel in die Richtung spoilern. Was sie nicht beeinflusst, ist die "Vergangenheit" bisher (also es verschwinden keine Figuren und die Geschichte, die die Leute von Azeroth kennen, ändert sich nicht) -Zeitlinien ftw.^^


----------



## Nexilein (9. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch wirklich so von den Spielern genutzt werden wird.
> Denn meiner Meinung lag es nicht an Blizzard, daß das damalige Open Pvp quasi ausgestorben ist.
> Die Spieler hätten jederzeit bei Interesse Open PvP betreiben können, wenn denn Interesse bestanden hätte.



Das ist in meinen Augen ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: 
Am Ende kommt es darauf an was die Spieler daraus machen, und die meisten brauchen eine Motivation in Form von Belohnungen oder zumindest klar definierte Ziele wie auf den Schlachtfeldern.

Allerdings bin ich durchweg optimistisch, dass Blizzard das hinbekommt. Sie haben beim OpenPvP viel ausprobiert und einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt. Manches hat funktioniert (1k Winter), manches war suboptimal (Nagrand, Tol Barad) und einiges hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert (Pestländer, Silitus, BC Zeug). Mit MoP haben sie getestet was passiert wenn die Fraktionen gezielt aufeinander treffen.
Blizzard versucht sich gerne an neuen Konzepten die nicht zwangsläufig funktionieren müssen, aber wenn sie irgendwo Erfahrung gesammelt haben kommt am Ende eigentlich auch etwas Vernünftiges raus.

*edit*

@Derulu

Ich bin da bei der Lore nicht up-to-date, aber wie sieht das eigentlich zeitlich aus? Wie viel Zeit ist zwischen der Korrumpierung der Orks und der Zerstörung der Drenors vergangen? Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir während des AddOns die ganze Palette an "historischen" Ereignissen miterleben?

Momentan gibt es natürlich viele mögliche Handlungsverläufe, aber am Ende würde es doch Sinn machen, wenn sich an der Vergangenheit nicht all zu viel ändert.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen ein ganz wichtiger Punkt:
> Am Ende kommt es darauf an was die Spieler daraus machen, und die meisten brauchen *eine Motivation in Form von Belohnunge*n oder zumindest klar definierte Ziele wie auf den Schlachtfeldern.




Es kommen wohl Weekly PvP-Quests bei dem man sich die Ausrüstung aufwerten kann und es soll wohl auch PvP-Belohnungen (am ehesten ähnlich zu so etwas wie Loot in PvE)


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> ch bin sehr gespannt und irritiert wegen dem "Stufe-90-Boost". Ich hoffe nicht, dass man direkt per Einmalklick einen Höchststufigen Char erstellen kann, wie es der des öfteren ironisch befürchtet wurde. Gut, man müsste zwar noch die zehn neuen Level leveln, aber *wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Vieltwinker, die sich über die Jahre mühsam eine stattliche Armada an Chars hochgezogen haben.*



Zumindest wenn ich die Buffed News richtig verstanden habe und wenn sich das mit dem englischen Original deckt wird es das nur für einen Char geben.
Da haben die Blizzard Entwickler offensichtlich EQ2 gespielt 
Dementsprechend wäre dann allerdings auch der nächste Schritt, dass man den Boost für weitere Chars im Shop kaufen kann


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2013)

Weibliche Gnome jetzt 20% Süsser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Ich bin da bei der Lore nicht up-to-date, aber wie sieht das eigentlich zeitlich aus? Wie viel Zeit ist zwischen der Korrumpierung der Orks und der Zerstörung der Drenors vergangen? Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir während des AddOns die ganze Palette an "historischen" Ereignissen miterleben?
> 
> Momentan gibt es natürlich viele mögliche Handlungsverläufe, aber am Ende würde es doch Sinn machen, wenn sich an der Vergangenheit nicht all zu viel ändert.



Durch Garroshs Veränderung der Vergangenheit erzeugt eine neu Zeitlinie, unsere Geschichte und Vergangenheit wird nicht verändert dadurch. Und wir schreiten durch das (nun rote) Dunkle Portal nach Draenor als es Garrosh gelingt, seine Zeitlinie mit der unseren zu vereinen(für ihn ist die selbe Zeit vergangen, wie bei uns von der Korrumpierung der Orcs bis heute) und das Portal in seuner Zeit zu uns zu öffnen


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (9. November 2013)

Was ich mich frage: Wie stellen sie das logisch dar mit der Zeitreise? Was ändert sich? Warum gehts in die Vergangenheit?


Passend dazu das Zitat von Doc Brown in abgeänderter Form:

Spieler: Brauchen wir denn nicht eine Story und Logik um in die Vergangenheit zu reisen?
Blizzard: Logik? Da, wo wir hinreisen werden....brauchen wir keine Logik!



Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atomzwerg123 (9. November 2013)

Ich gib hier mal meine Aktuelle Meinung Dazu =)

Also vorerst finde ich doch das es ziemlich wenig Neuerungen sind, ich hätte mehr erwartet, wie z.b ne neue Klasse/Rasse(was aber nicht sooo wichtig ist)neue Berufe und ein schöner gestaltetes Draenor, bis jetzt wirkt es auf mich sehr Schlicht und Langweilig.

Die Story die grob erwähnt wurde ist auch nicht grad Gut, garosh und die ''Eiserne Horde'', die Orc clans die Bösen, klingt iwi Öde aber im Grunde KÖNNTE man tatsächlich daraus eine Geile story machen nur ob blizz das schaft ist schwer zu sagen.

Jetzt zum Thema lvl. 90 instant, solang dafür 90-100 nicht in paar tagen durch ist finde ich es für EINEN char OK, wo wir grad bei Questen sind sollte das Ganze quest system überarbeitet werde, ich kann:''Holle dies'' oder '' Töte das'' nicht mehr hören, ich möchte solche quests wie in TES oder Fallout etc.

Zur Garnision und Charaktermodelle sag ich jetzt mal nichts(Natürlich im Positiven sinne).

Ich mein was will blizz mit so wenig Sachen erreichen ?

Irgendwo muss doch Blizz ein ASS im Ärmel habe, immerhin sind 80% des Team von Titan zu WoW übergewechselt, was haben die den in der Zeit gemacht ?!?

Hier mal paar Punkte wie Blizz WoD meines Erachtens retten könnte: 

-Klasse und Gut überlegte story, dass sich am Ende alles schließt und der AHA effekt da ist.
-Tolle überarbeitete Quests mit Abwechslung
-Ausbalanciertes PVP
-Überarbeitete Klassen ODER Jede klasse wird wieder einzigartig(momentan spielen sich alle klasse gefühlt gleich langweilig, da kann ich aber auch Falsch liegen).
-Große und Epische schlachte in Draenor
-Back to the roods! BC oder wenigstens Wotlk Spielmechanik oder wie man es sonst nennen mag.

Kann mir leider nicht vorstellen das Blizz wenigstens eins der Punkte umsetzten wird, anderseits muss doch irgendwo Blizzards Ass sein,kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sie denke mit den paar dingen WoW retten zu können, immerhin geht WoW momentan ziemlich den Bach Runter und das wissen sie.

Vor allem wird die Casualisirung WoW immer mehr zu Verhängnis, Classic würd ich nicht mehr Spielen wollen war zwar geil aber echt ne harte Nuss, BC war genau richtig und Wotlk fand ich auch noch gut aber Cata und MoP ?!?Ne danke.

Und was soll man nach dem Leveln machen, etwa wieder reines EQ farmen sei es PVE oder PVP und etliche Daily Quests?!?Ne, danke.

Aus WoD kann man wirklich ein schönes Addon machen, nur die frage ist ob blizz die Kurve kriegt und wie gesagt ein ASS im Ärmel hat.

Noch Hoffe ich das sich alles zum Guten wendet und ich mich auf WoD Freuen kann, aber beim momentanen Stand hätte ich mir ''The Dark Below'' oder ''Shadow of Argus'' deutlich mehr gewünscht.


Ich werde dann mal fleißig dem Live-Ticker folgen und bin gespannt was noch alles Rauskommt.

MFG

Atomzwerg


PS:Sorry wegen der Schlechten Grammatik und der miesen Rechtschreiben, es ist schon spät in der Nacht =)


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Vor allem wird die Casualisirung WoW immer mehr zu Verhängnis, Classic würd ich nicht mehr Spielen wollen war zwar geil aber echt ne harte Nuss, BC war genau richtig und Wotlk fand ich auch noch gut aber Cata und MoP ?!?Ne danke.


Als Wow rauskam war es das Casual-MMO schlechthin, es ist nur konsequent der Linie treu zu bleiben


----------



## atomzwerg123 (9. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Als Wow rauskam war es das Casual-MMO schlechthin, es ist nur konsequent der Linie treu zu bleiben



Das ist ja klar, nur musst du zugeben das es ein Großen unterschied zwischen Classic und MoP gibt.


----------



## LoveThisGame (9. November 2013)

Was soll man denn bitte anderes machen als Gear zu farmen, das ist nun mal das Primärziel des Spiels.

Also hör bitte auf dir irgendetwas zusammen zu phantasieren was hinten und vorne nicht zu WoW passt. Den genau um Gear farmen geht es im Endgame, das war im übrigen während Classic keinesfalls anders, ich sage nur Resigear farmen. Und das weiß selbst ich ohne jemals Classic gespielt zu haben.

Also troll woanders weiter, danke !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. November 2013)

Level 100 ha ich wußte es, im 10 Jahr af Level 100 das passt. Und den Rest find ich auch super nur bei der Story scheiden sich die Geister aber das wird morgen geklärt und Housing bzw Garnisioning ist um einiges besser (gut mit den arbeitenden NPC das haben sie bei SWTOR geklaut aber gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht selbst erfunden) 

Nur bin ich gespannt wie sie die itemskalierung bzw Schadensskalierungen machen wollen


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Das ist ja klar, nur musst du zugeben das es ein Großen unterschied zwischen Classic und MoP gibt.


Natürlich, und umso unverständlicher ist die Angst vor der "Casualisierung".


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Bisher wurde nichts von einer Itemquetsche erwähnt oder habe ich den Teil überlesen? Sorry, dass ich immer nur das anspreche, aber sobald raus kommt, dass diese in Kraft tritt, brauche ich mich auch net weiter mit neuen News auseinandersetzen, da sie einen nur heiß auf Neues macht, was aber mit der Einführung der Quetsche unwichtig wird


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

Was meinst Du mit "Itemquetsche" ?
Es wird sicher das übliche Muster wie immer geben. Mit Level 100 wirst Du das was Du jetzt hast nicht mehr tragen und die übliche WoW-Itemspirale setzt ein, ev. mit Abwandlungen.


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Itemquetsche" ?
> Es wird sicher das übliche Muster wie immer geben. Mit Level 100 wirst Du das was Du jetzt hast nicht mehr tragen und die übliche WoW-Itemspirale setzt ein, ev. mit Abwandlungen.



Es wurde doch mehrfach angedeutet, dass die etwas ändern wollen und auch die GS-Stufen von BC-MOP stark verringern wollen, weil sonst die Rechenleistung die Perfomance bei der Berechnung der ganzen Schadenzahlen in einem 25er Raid stark einschränken würde. 
Laut Derulu steht diese Quetsche ja auch schon fest, da Ghostcrawler es auf Twitter ziemlich deutlich gemacht haben soll, was für mich aber eine Katastrophe wäre! Man kann es sehen wie man will, aber ich liebe sowohl große Zahlen als auch deutliche Steigerungen und wenn man nun wieder bei nem GS von anfang Wotlk und 10k DPS ist, ist es für mich nicht tragbar, da der Fortschritt einfach eines der wichtigsten Features ist imO!


----------



## Hohavik (9. November 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen....aber was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: Wird die neue Welt nicht ziemlich klein ausfallen? Wenn man jetzt mal die beiden Startgebiete raus nimmt bleibt ja von der restlichen Fläche nicht wirklich viel übrig, wenn man das Ganze mal mit der jetzigen Scherbenwelt vergleicht.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> Man kann es sehen wie man will, aber ich liebe sowohl große Zahlen als auch deutliche Steigerungen und wenn man nun wieder bei nem GS von anfang Wotlk und 10k DPS ist, ist es für mich nicht tragbar, da der Fortschritt einfach eines der wichtigsten Features ist imO!


Gibt dann sicher Addons die Dir hinter alle Zahlen 4 Nullen hängen 
Den "Fortschritt" hast Du auch wenn die reinen Zahlenwerte neu angepasst werden im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. November 2013)

Hohavik schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen....aber was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: Wird die neue Welt nicht ziemlich klein ausfallen? Wenn man jetzt mal die beiden Startgebiete raus nimmt bleibt ja von der restlichen Fläche nicht wirklich viel übrig, wenn man das Ganze mal mit der jetzigen Scherbenwelt vergleicht.



Sie werden uns wieder Flugverbot bis Level 100 geben, dann 5000 Gold aus dem Gelenk leiern und erst dann wird es wirklich klein werden.

Langweilig wird nur sein, das man ja an sich die Umrisse kennt (man bin ich oft die Ränder nach Erz abgeflogen^^)


----------



## Negev (9. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Housing mein Freund.



Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs seh. 



Hohavik schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen....aber was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: Wird die neue Welt nicht ziemlich klein ausfallen? Wenn man jetzt mal die beiden Startgebiete raus nimmt bleibt ja von der restlichen Fläche nicht wirklich viel übrig, wenn man das Ganze mal mit der jetzigen Scherbenwelt vergleicht.



Die Scherbenwelt stellt ja nicht ganz Draenor... sind eben nur Buchstücke oder eben Scherben.
Das Gebiet Frostfeuergrad ist z.B. ein "neues" Land welchs es in BC nicht gab. Oder ist das, dass heutige Schergrat?

Wenn Housing wirklich kommt, sollten sie sich mit der größe der Map nicht lumpen lassen.

------------------

Naja für mich hat das etwas einen faden Beigeschmack. Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich das es nach Draenor gehen wird und das "Thema" könnte mir auch gefallen, nicht zuletzt die featchers die angekündigt wurden sind sehr geil. Auf der anderen Seite Zeitreise? Ernsthaft? Dadurch wirkt die neue Welt sehr entrückt!


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Hohavik schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen....aber was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: Wird die neue Welt nicht ziemlich klein ausfallen? Wenn man jetzt mal die beiden Startgebiete raus nimmt bleibt ja von der restlichen Fläche nicht wirklich viel übrig, wenn man das Ganze mal mit der jetzigen Scherbenwelt vergleicht.



Ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden. Es kommt nicht wie in Cata, etwas zur bestehenden Scherbenwelt dazu, sondern die Gebiete der heutigen Scherbenwelt kommen ein ZWEITES Mal ins Spiel, in ihrem Urzustand quasi. Es ist keine Überarbeitung der Welt sondern es sind 7 "neue" zusätzlich Gebiete zu dem, was wir jetzt schon haben (das, was man heute Scherbenwelt nennt, exsitiert dann doppelt in WoW - einmal als "Scherbenwelt" wie wir es kennen und einmal als Draenor, mit neuem Aussehen, neuen Stories, neuen Lebewesen, neuen NPCs, neuen Quests, neuen Dungeons, etc.)


----------



## Firun (9. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich glaube du gast was falsch verstanden. Es kommt nicht wie in Cata, etwas zu bestehenden Scherbenwelt dazu, sondern die Gebiete der heutigen Scherbenwelt kommen ein ZWEITES Mal ins Spiel, in ihrem Urzustand quasi. Es ist keine Überarbeitung der Welt sindern es sind 7 "neue" zusätzlich Gebiete zu dem, was wir jetzt schon haben


Richtig, und man wird die Gebiete wohl nicht so vergleichen können das die Scherbenwelt ja total deformiert und auseinander gerissen ist. Das wir jetzt bekommen ist ja das Draenor wie es vor dem Einfall der Legion war. 
Also ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Addon und seine neuen Inhalte


----------



## Negev (9. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> 7 "neue" zusätzlich Gebiete



Nur 7? Dann werden die Gebiete nicht viel größer als in den anderen Addons werden...

Ich hab mir schon ein Kontinent in der größe von Kalimdor oder die östlichen Königreiche erhofft ... immerhin is'es ja Draenor.
Das was wir als Scherbenwelt kennen sind doch eigentlich nur noch Bruchstücke von Draenor?


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Nur 7? Dann werden die Gebiete nicht viel größer als in den anderen Addons werden...
> 
> Ich hab mir schon ein Kontinent in der größe von Kalimdor oder die östlichen Königreiche erhofft ... immerhin is'es ja Draenor.
> Das was wir als Scherbenwelt kennen sind doch eigentlich nur noch Bruchstücke von Draenor?



Es ist einer der Kontinente (vll. der einzige?) von Draenor, so wie wir von Azeroth auch nur eine Seite der Kugel kennen 
Es sind nicht mehr Gebiete als bei den anderen Addons bisher, das ist korrekt - es ist die Fläche der Scherbenwelt, ohne Nethersturm, dessen "Vorgängerland" zwar auch ins Spiel kommt, aber nicht zur Release sondern bei einem Patch und einem großen Teil der Zangarmarschen, die einst ein Meer waren und inklusive der bei der Exlosion verloren gegangenen Länder "Frostfire Ridge" und "Spires of Arak"


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt dann sicher Addons die Dir hinter alle Zahlen 4 Nullen hängen
> Den "Fortschritt" hast Du auch wenn die reinen Zahlenwerte neu angepasst werden im ganzen Spiel.



Ein Addon ist lächerlich... klar kommen solche Aussagen von Leuten, denen das egal ist oder die sogar wollen, dass alles zurückgeschraubt wird.
Aber der Fortschritt zu jetzt wäre dann ein Rückschritt später, klar zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo es aktiv ist, bleibt es ein beständiger Fortschritt von Lv 1 zu Lv 100, aber von jetzt auf dann isses ein Rückschritt.
Ich wollte schon gerne mal die 1 Mio. DPS sehen auf normale Weise ohne sinnlose Zahlenanhänger und die Werte auf dem EQ sollen ja auch höher werden, die wird ein Addon ja wohl nicht sinnvoll abändern können <.< Außerdem kann man die Zahlen dann nicht mehr vergleichen und World of Logs würde anderes ausspucken, das wäre zuviel Verwirrung.


----------



## BoomLabor (9. November 2013)

Kurze Frage: Gab es Neuigkeiten zu der Itemlevelquetsche?


----------



## Progamer13332 (9. November 2013)

wurde eigl iwas zu nem neuen jahrespass gesagt?, immerhin gibts jetzt ja ne dicke contentlücke und die abozahlen werden bis wod nochmal nen gutes stück sinken


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> wurde eigl iwas zu nem neuen jahrespass gesagt?



Nein, somit sollte klar sein, dass keiner kommt



BoomLabor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Gab es Neuigkeiten zu der Itemlevelquetsche?



Nein, allerdings ist auch erst heute das Panel zu : Schlachtzüge, Gameplay, Quests und mehr (ab 20:30 Uhr - danach wird der Film vorgestellt und danach ist das Q&A zu allem in WoW)


----------



## BoomLabor (9. November 2013)

> Nein, allerdings ist auch erst heute das Panel zu : Schlachtzüge, Gameplay, Quests und mehr (ab 20:30 Uhr - danach wird der Film vorgestellt und danach ist das Q&A zu allem in WoW)



Vielen Dank!
Hoffentlich funktioniert heute der LiveTicker von Buffed ein bisschen besser  (Auch wenn buffed selbst nicht verantwortlich war)


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

So, da der User Kelremar es in der Lorenews so passend komplett zusammengefasst hat. zitiere ich ihn hier nochmal:

[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]





> Zu dem zeitlichen Ablauf:[/font]
> >[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]1: Garrosh reist mit seinen Anhängern und neuer Technologie in eine alternative Vergangenheit ca 2 Jahre vor der ursprünglichen Öffnung des Dunklen Portals. Die Orcs sind bereits eine Armee und kämpfen gegen die Dreanei, haben aber noch kein Dämonenblut getrunken.[/font]
> >[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]2: Garrosh verhindert dies, vertreibt Gul'dan (der bereits komplett auf Kil'jaedens Seite ist) und formt die Orcs zur Eisernen Horde um.[/font]
> >[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]3: Er setzt die Arbeiten am Dunkle Portal fort und stellt eine Verbindung nach Azeroth her - diesmal aber in[/font]*unsere*[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"] Gegenwart. Er erschafft also eine direkt Verbindung zwischen unserem Azeroth und dem alternativen Draenor der Vergangenheit.[/font]
> ...


[/font]


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. November 2013)

Kann es vielleicht sein das Garrosh ein Paralelldraenor erschaft sozusagen eine Kopie mit einer Alternativen Zeitlinie wie in der neuen Star Trekreihe. 

Nur die Frage ist wieso macht er das also auf der Seite von der Brennenden Legion steht er nicht sonst würde er nicht Guldan vertreiben es muss also etwas böses geben was gegen Sargeras steht und gegen Azeroth.

Was kann so böse sein???


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Was kann so böse sein???



a) Es ist Garrohs Version einer Horde
b) Das Wesen das dahinter steckt, muss nicht zwangsläufig "böse" Ziele haben, sondern kann auch "ehrbare" Ziele haben, die es aber mit eiskalter Berechnung und absolut skrupellos durchzieht



Spoiler



, wie zB. eine vereinte Armee von Azeroth unter einem Banner , um den Planten selbst zu beschützen. Es könnte derartige Pläne schon etwas länger haben und unlängst gescheitert sein, weil die Völker dabei nicht mitgespielt haben, entgegen seinen Erwartungen. Ein solches Wesen würde zB. auch seine eigene Art ausrotten lassen, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass keiner irgendwie noch korrumpiert ist. Das Wesen bezeichnete Chris metzen, als er sich gestern ein bisschen verplapperte, als "small guy" also als "kleiner Junge" und damit ist vermutlich nicht seine Körpergröße sondern eher sein Alter gemeint


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. November 2013)

ah ich weiß wenn du meinst achja schaut euch mal Belial bei D3 genau an


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2013)

Sageras nun Erzfeind ist sein Bruder Aman'Thul selber.
Und in diesem Falle ist Sageras es, der der "Böse" ist, weil er verdorben wurde.


----------



## Immortahlia (9. November 2013)

Ich freue mich zwar auch auf das Addon, allerdings von dem was ich von den neuen Gebieten gesehen habe, werden mir wohl wieder nur 2-3 gefallen. Leider fehlt die Farbenvielfalt.
Schade, dass sie noch nicht so weit sind mit den anderen Gebieten, um uns etwas zu zeigen. Bleibt mir wohl nur, regelmäßig die offizielle Seite zu besuchen.
Die Geschichte klingt irgendwo schon spannend. Aber mmn einfach zu viele Orks 
Aufs Housing freue ich mich sehr. Farmingx1000 - und die hab ich bis zum Abwinken mit all meinen 90er gemacht. Ich bete nur, dass man die Gebäude auch richtig customizen kann.
Bei mir hinterlässt das kommende Addon vom ersten Hören/Sehen einen faden Beigeschmack. Als würde etwas fehlen.
Klar freu ich mich über die neuen Charaktermodelle. Aber ist das wirklich ein feature in einem Addon wert? Ich dachte wir würden die so nebenbei bekommen. 
Ja für mich fehlt einfach etwas :O weiss leider auch nicht woran es liegt.


----------



## BillyChapel (9. November 2013)

Hallo WoW-Spieler,

ich habe mir den Teaser zu WoD angesehen und war erst einmal platt: Nach der herrlichen Welt von Pandaria und der liebevollen Ausstattung der Questgebiete dort glotzt uns in der nächsten WoW-Erweiterung wieder eine Welt an, die wie hingekotzt aussieht (das meine ich so, wie ich es schreibe). Mir ist egal ob diese Lieblosigkeit zur Lore gehört oder nicht, wenn ich in den Gebieten queste, spielt bekanntlich das Auge mit. Ich gehöre eben nicht zu den Leuten, die das Questen für unnötige Arbeit vor dem Endgame halten und durch-rushen wollen, als ob der Teufel hinter ihnen her ist.

Als Quest-Spieler geht mir das Endgame am Allerwertesten vorbei, das können die Zeitverschwender unter sich aufteilen und in ihrem Hamsterrad dem Itemlevel hinterherjagen.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie Blizzard den Spielerschwund nachhaltig aufhalten will. Durch solche Add-Ons jedenfalls nicht. Das war alles schon einmal da. Wo Pandaria von der Grafik her einzigartig war, gähnt in WoD wieder die grafische Belanglosigkeit. Das klingt hart, ist aber so. Wo mich der Trailer/Teaser von Pandaria noch neugierig machte und eine gewisse Vorfreude weckte, stößt mich WoD einfach nur ab, wegen dem Rückschritt in der Weltmodellierung.

Bei jeder WoW-Erweiterung konnte ich am Teaser abschätzen, ob mir die Spielwelt zusagt, oder nicht. BC - ja interessant, WotLK - schön, Cata - oh je, Pandaria - super... und es kam, wie der Teaser es zeigte. Cata war ein Flop und genau das gleiche Gefühl hab ich jetzt. Vom Gameplay her ändert sich auch nichts dramatisch, also was soll's dann?

Unter den Online-Konkurrenz-Spielen verfügt WoW über die schlechteste Grafik. Warum in aller Welt müssen die Designer dann diese Spielwelt erschaffen, die so kantig und grobschlächtig aussieht, so kalt und lieblos wie Betonklötze? Warum wird Pandaria nicht getoppt im Weltdesign? Will man Minecraft im Aussehen der Spielwelt Konkurrenz machen?

Blizzard setzt mit WoD auf das Altbackene, auf das Gewohnte, ohne Mut zur Erneuerung und ohne jegliche Visionen. Das geht solange weiter, wie es Spieler gibt, die ihr Geld in ein Abo investieren. Doch der Rückgang vom Abo-Peak mit 12 Mio Abos auf jetzt 7,6 Mio spricht eine deutliche Sprache. WoW nähert sich immer weiter von der Spielerzahl her den anderen MMO-Spielen. Im Design hinkt es ihnen längst hinterher. WoD wird dazu beitragen, den Weg in die Belanglosigkeit zu beschleunigen!

Das ist meine Einschätzung. Mehr nicht.

Gruß Billy


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Das ist meine Einschätzung. Mehr nicht.




In der du aber so tust, als wärst du der Nabel der Welt, in der du alles so formulierst, als wäre es eine Tatsache, die einfach jeder so sehen muss, weil es keine andere Sichtweise dazu geben kann


----------



## callahan123 (9. November 2013)

Die Posts im Forum - oder unter der Buffed Meldung - welche in Richtung "ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich viel neues" gehen, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Was ist neu neben den obligatorisch neuen Zonen, Kreaturen, Dungeons und Raids?
- Statt einem Uber-Expansion-Villian gibt es jetzt mehr als eine Handvoll und alle sind dem Warcraft Kenner seit Release des Warcraft Franchises bis Ende von WC2 bekannt
- Housing -> eine für mich in dieser Form gelungene Wiederbelebung der RTS-Vorgeschichte, erlegte Rare Mobs hängen an den Wänden + sichtbare Erfolge, seit Jahren gewünscht, jetzt ists da und auf einmal kein besonderes Feature?
- man kann eingeschränkt auch ungelernte Berufe ausüben, um z. B. an Mats zu kommen, die man sonst nicht hätte
- das Follower-System, welches auch offline ermöglicht, weiterhin Punkte zu sammeln
- Neue Charaktermodelle und Animationen -> gelungen in meinen Augen, gerade die Untoten sehen absolut klasse aus, ohne die Seele der Avatare groß zu verändern
- kein zusätzlicher Kontinent, der sich bisher auf der Weltkarte "versteckt" hatte und den man umständlich in die Lore einbinden muss, mit der Frage - warum hat man sich z. B. im Falle von Nordend jahrelang nicht darum geschert? 
- wenigstens für einen zusätzlichen Twink kein "ich muss nochmals alles sehen" obwohl die Welt sich längst weiter gedreht hat
- die Talente bekommen ein neues Tier, soweit Standard, jedoch wurde nicht wieder alles komplett umgeworfen, um das ewige Balance-Problem wie in jedem Addon wieder anzustacheln
- ein paar nette kleine Features zur Organisation von Items, die nur Platz wegnehmen
- ähnlich wie auf der zeitlosen Insel, hat man die Möglichkeit auch ohne Quests bei der Erkundung der Welt auf Schätze zu stoßen, die man ggf. erst durch Erledigung von ein paar Gegnern looten kann
- Raid-Modes werden durchweg flexibel sein, bis auf den härtesten Mode für 20 Spieler
- PvP nach Skill, da im Gladiator Modus alle die gleiche Itemstufe tragen

Zu den fehlenden Neuerungen:
- Rasse: schon wieder? Es wurden seit BC 5 neue Rassen eingeführt, wenn man LoD mitzählt also pro Expansion eine, das reicht doch, oder?
- Klasse: ist immer nett, nach Release immer verschrien weil zumeist op, zu ähnlich zu bestehenden Klassen usw. und alle meckern, weil sie den bestehenden Klassen die Ausrüstung wegwürfeln
- Erweiterung von bestehenden Klassen (vierter Tree und ähnliches): ich gebe zu, über so etwas hätte ich mich persönlich auch gefreut, kommt vielleicht in einem Patch, wenn nicht dann vielleicht in WoW 7.0
- überarbeitetes Q-System: die Quests sind von Addon zu Addon besser geworden, gerade in MoP, Wow bleibt jedoch WoW und das ist gut so
- Wiederbelebung alter Raidinhalte durch Item-Anpassung: vielleicht habe ich das auch nur nicht mitbekommen, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass das in Entwicklung ist, fände ich gut
- Überarbeitung der Scherbenwelt zwischen Level 60-70. Gut, kann man mit dem zusätzlichen 90er umgehen


Insgesamt empfinde ich WoD als gelungenen Mix aus Vanilla, BC und WotLK. 
Die bisher gezeigten Bilder zeigen Zonen, die in sich stimmig sind und nicht alle paar Meter mit einer völlig anderen Vegetation und Population aufwarten. 
Gut, die Präsentatoren waren sehr bemüht die Clanoberhäupter - also die Endbosse von LoD - als besonders badass darzustellen. Mit einem Lichking oder Illidan können die aber sicher nicht mithalten. Das konnten in meinen Augen Garrosh oder Deathwing aber auch nicht. Gerade Deathwing zu töten hat mich persönlich absolut gar nicht interessiert. Da noch mindestens 2 weitere Addons geplant sind, wird ein Sargeras noch auf sich warten lassen, die Lords sind daher m. E. ein guter Kompromiss. Zudem wird ein Teil der ursprünglichen Warcraft Lore für viele Spieler endlich greifbar.

Ich persönlich bin zufrieden. Gerade die Garnisonen finde ich extrem spannend, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man die Geschichte ebenso spannend erzählt wie zu Beginn von MoP.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> - Wiederbelebung alter Raidinhalte durch Item-Anpassung: vielleicht habe ich das auch nur nicht mitbekommen, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass das in Entwicklung ist, fände ich gut
> - Überarbeitung der Scherbenwelt zwischen Level 60-70. Gut, kann man mit dem zusätzlichen 90er umgehen



Die aktuelle Vermutung ist, da es scheinbar schon im Spiel ist (mehrmals von Spielern "exploitet"), dass dies vll. noch VOR dem Addon kommen wird (bzw. Alternativ im Laufe des Addons)




callahan123 schrieb:


> - Überarbeitung der Scherbenwelt zwischen Level 60-70. Gut, kann man mit dem zusätzlichen 90er umgehen



Die Scherbenwelt wird nicht überarbeitet, die bleibt wie sie ist bestehen, Draenor wird "zusätzlich" eingefügt, die Welt von 60-70 ändert sich nicht


----------



## callahan123 (9. November 2013)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Bei jeder WoW-Erweiterung konnte ich am Teaser abschätzen, ob mir die Spielwelt zusagt, oder nicht. BC - ja interessant, WotLK - schön, Cata - oh je, Pandaria - super... und es kam, wie der Teaser es zeigte. Cata war ein Flop und genau das gleiche Gefühl hab ich jetzt. Vom Gameplay her ändert sich auch nichts dramatisch, also was soll's dann?



Kann ich nachvollziehen, jedoch ist eine farbenfrohe Welt wie auf Pandaria eben der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sie eben auch zu dem Geist des Addons passt.
Dreanor soll wohl eine eher rohe Welt darstellen. Trotzdem gebe ich dir recht, das zu diesem Stand alles noch recht fad aussieht. Ist vielleicht aber noch zu früh, wird sicherlich noch dran gefeilt.
Man hätte sich für die Präsentation jedoch etwas mehr Mühe geben müssen.


----------



## callahan123 (9. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt wird nicht überarbeitet, die bleibt wie sie ist bestehen, Draenor wird "zusätzlich" eingefügt, die Welt von 60-70 ändert sich nicht



Jep, deswegen sage ich ja - wäre schön gewesen, aber dann wohl doch ein wenig viel des Guten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. November 2013)

gibs den eigentlich ein Cinmatictrailer oder kommt der später, die andere Frage was kommt heut noch wegen dem Film


----------



## callahan123 (9. November 2013)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> gibs den eigentlich ein Cinmatictrailer oder kommt der später, die andere Frage was kommt heut noch wegen dem Film



Cinematics wurden wenn ich mich richtig erinnere immer erst ein paar Monate nach der Blizzcon bzw. ein paar Monate vor Release gezeigt.
Die Ingame-Grafik-Vorstellung auf der Blizzcon ist seit jeher eine für mich seltsame Wahl, gerade wenn man die Ankündigungen für Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 betrachtet. Da war der Hype direkt da, auch wenn die Spiele jeweils noch Jahre entfernt waren.

Duncan Jones (Regisseur) wird den Film vorstellen, wahrscheinlich gibts den Teaser nun öffentlich zu sehen, warum sollten sie ihn sonst geheimhalten?
Vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Infos zur Grundstory, viel erhoffe ich mir da aber nicht, bin eh kein Fan des Projekts, solange es kein 2-Stunden Cinematic wird. Alte Diskussion.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> die andere Frage was kommt heut noch wegen dem Film



Für das Panel zum Film ist immerhin eine ganze Stunde im Terminplan angesetzt (und, die bisherigen Panels wurden immer großzügig überzogen, darum wohl die relativ langen Pausen zwischen den Veranstaltungen^^), das ist mehr als für die Eröffnungszeremonie im Plan stand


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Jep, deswegen sage ich ja - wäre schön gewesen, aber dann wohl doch ein wenig viel des Guten.



Das Überarbeiten der 1-60-Gebiete wurde von einem Großteil der Spieler einfach ignoriert. Sie haben nur die neuen Gebiete gesehen und gemeckert.

Warum sollte sich Blizzard dann die Arbeit machen, 7 Gebiete zu überarbeiten, die:

1. die meisten Spieler nicht mehr besuchen
2. beim hochleveln eines Twinks 2-5h zu sehen sind (und davon auch nur 1-3 Gebiete)


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Wurde eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass eine Addon-Seite ähnlich wie bei MoP online ist? Irgendwie finde ich keine News dazu.
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/warlords-of-draenor/


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2013)

Hier ist die News:
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Warlords-of-Draenor-PC-258060/News/WoW-Warlords-of-Draenor-die-naechste-Erweiterung-angekuendigt-Videos-und-Bilder-1096553/ (war schon gestern 23:05 Uhr online)


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Ah ok, sry die Updates^^


----------



## Muradrim (9. November 2013)

hallo zusammen

Frage zum Housing weiss jetzt nicht ob da schon was sich ergeben hat aber
mich würde mal interessieren ob meine Twinks auch die Garni von meinem Main char aufgebaut ist mitbenutzen können, oder muss jeder 
Char seine eigene Garni aufbauen.
weil wen ich mir vorstelle als Beispiel 10 Chars von einem Acc bauen irgendwo wo sie wollen eine Garni also Phasing und auf einem Randvollen Server sagen wir mal 3000 Acc
macht das jeder so sind dann nicht bald die ganze gebiete mit Phasings überzogen
wird es dann da keine Probleme geben für die anderen spieler.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Muradrim schrieb:


> wird es dann da keine Probleme geben für die anderen spieler.



Warum sollte es da Probleme geben? Die Farm in Pandaria steht auf einem einzigen platz und alle 3000 Spieler haben da trotzdem eine andere Farm  und die gebiete dürften auch nicht beliebig verteilt liegen sondern in jedem Gebiet wird es wohl oder zwei (oder mehr) ausgesuchte Plätze geben, an die man sich, ähnlich der Farm, hinpflanzen kann

Bisher war die rede davon, dass das "für einen Charakter" ist und nicht für alle eines Accounts, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## SlideUP (9. November 2013)

Hi an alle,

wir machen heute wieder YouTube Coverage für die Blizzcon 2013 und fassen die
wichtigsten Dinge aus den verschiedenen Panels zusammen + diskutieren kurz darüber (gerne auch mit euch in den Comments)
Die Panels von gestern sind schon alle on!
Wer Interesse hat, kann gern vorbeischauen: www.YouTube.com/slideupofficial
Wir würden uns freuen!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (9. November 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin eher gemischter Meinung. Nach den ersten "Leaks", die sich ja nun als korrekt entpuppt haben, hatte ich ne recht negative Meinung gegenüber WoD, die sich aber inzwischen zum größten Teil gelegt hat.
Ich brauch allerdings mehr Infos, warum wir in die Vergangenheit reisen und warum Garrosh das ebenfalls tut. Ich hab aber auch gelesen, dass Blizz möglichst viel über die Story geheimhalten möchte, was ich wiederrum gut finde. Als Pandaria präsentiert wurde, war der Aufschrei groß, wo denn bitte der neue Oberboss sein soll und vor allem, wer es sein soll. Ein Pandaria, in der sich Garrosh überraschender Weise als Boss herraus kristallisiert hätte, wäre viel geiler gewesen. Aber so is die Com von WoW halt. ^^
Die Idee des Housings finde ich im Prinzip schon cool, allerdings hätte ich gern n paar mehr Möglichkeiten der eigenen Stadt meinen Stempel aufzudrücken. Ich will mit meinem Hexer nen fucking Turm in der Mitte! Nen Turm aus Knochen, in dessen Spitze ein Thron steht, mit Totenköpfen an den Seiten, wo das Blut meiner Feinde herausströmt! 
Stattdessen gibts halt für Allianzler der Allianz-Look und für Hordler den Hordler-Look. :-/
Was ich aber cool finde sind die neuen Char-Modelle. Ich hab mir vorhin die der Untoten angeguckt und dachte erst: "Sieht geil aus, aber viel haben die ja nich gemacht!" Dann gabs n "Vorher-Nachher Bild" und ich war hin und weg. Blizz hat es bei einigen Rassen gut hinbekommen, den alten Charme beizbehalten und die Modelle doch neu aussehen zu lassen. Nur die Tauren sehen verkorkst aus...viel zu kuschelig! Da is nichts grimmiges im Gesicht vorhanden, wovor ich als Allianzler Respekt haben sollte.


----------



## Mollari (9. November 2013)

Seht ihr, wir haben alle ein bisschen Recht behalten. 
Die Entwickler sagen die Draenei kamen zu kurz und ich hab sogar Velen im Ankündigungstrailer zu sehen bekommen, wie ich es mir gewünscht hab. Also ich freu mich über das Crossover zu BC und die Rückkehr. Vor allem dass jetzt schon gesagt wird dass es im Prinzip "nur" eine Überleitung zum übernächsten Addon ist. Da warte ich jetzt gemütlich bis zum Release. 

Und neue Charaktermodelle sind mir genauso willkommen wie es eine neue Engine gewesen wäre, ich kann gut damit leben.


----------



## Slayed (9. November 2013)

Sieht bis jetzt alles sehr knorke aus und hört sich auch schick an, hab aber irgendwie gehofft dass noch ne neue Klasse kommt, im sinne von Dämonenjäger oder Klingenmeister.

Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben freue mich schon drauf meine eigene Hood aufzubauen 

Und neues Open World PvP - Gebiet im sinne von Alterac? YEAY PARTY HARD


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Das weitere Patches noch während MoP möglich sind habe ich auch nie bestritten, im Gegenteil, ich habe bereits geäußert das ich mir einen vorbereitenden "Eventpatch" wie etwa zum Ende von BC vorstellen kann. Allerdings verstehe ich unter Contentpatch genau das was es definitiv nicht mehr geben wird, nämlich einen weiteren Raid.




Immer wieder der gleiche Denkfehler. Du lernst es einfach nicht. 

Es ist völlig egal was du unter Content verstehst. Wenn Blizzard sagt, X ist Content, dann ist X Content. Darüber kann es keine Diskussion geben. Man kann nur drüber diskutieren, ob der Content gut oder schlecht, viel oder wenig ist.


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Ok Derulu hast gewonnen. Die ***** steht fest, was jetzt, naja die werfen ja scheinbar alles dagewesene übern Haufen.. pff no comment mehr.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2013)

Ich hab nicht "gewonnen", ist ja kein Wettkampf. Eine absolute (relativ gesehen bleibt alles gleich) Itemquetsche war absehbar (vll. wird sie wieder, wie zu MoP, zurückgenommen), die Sprünge wurde einfach zu hoch. Noch 2 Raidtiers und wir hätte Crits mit über einer Million Punkte gesehen, das ist nicht nur nicht mehr feierlich, sondern schlichtweg verrückt, irgendwann, selbst wenn die Rechner das noch mitgemacht hätten, hätte bald keiner mehr die Zahlen auf dem Bildschirm verstanden, nur dass sie "sehr hoch" sind. Jetzt werden die Werte durchgehend gesenkt (auf 528/530er Gear um ca. 96%)  und die Sprünge zwischen den einzelnen Tiers werden flacher.

Gut finde ich ja, dass sich die Rüstung jetzt scheinbar dem gewählten Specc anpasst und von vornherein keine "fixen" Werte mehr hat, sondern immer zum Specc passende (und wenn man umspecct gehen die mit) und dass die Zahlen von Hit/Expertise und Parry/Dodge auf der Ausrüstung verschwinden, ist jetzt, in meinen Augen, auch nicht so schlecht

Lustige Szene im Panel:
Das Ende von Umschmieden wird verkündet - die Menge jubelt - Tom Chilton merkt an, dass er sich an die BlizzCon von vor 2 Jahren erinnern kann, wo in etwa exakt der gleiche Jubel aufkam, als Umschmieden vorgestellt wurde^^


----------



## Todbringer93 (9. November 2013)

Die Menge jubelt pauschal immer, daher ist sein Kommentar gut gewählt 
Und ja habe inzwischen mitbekommen und habe es mir auch vorher gedacht, dass die Itemquetsche in der Relation nichts ändert, aber mir ging es halt auch hauptsächlich um das optische. Ist natürlich egoistisch, dass ich hohe Zahlen will und 99% nicht, da sie kein Bezug dazu haben, weil ich ja gefühlt einer von 10 mio bin, die überhaupt richtig rechnen können, wenn ich mir das in meiner Umgebung/Medien/usw. anschaue und hohe Zahlen einfach liebe. Daher war der riesige Fortschritt für mich auch immer sehr schön anzusehen, ich schaue bei neuem EQ auch immer mit Freuden auf die Werte, wie sie schön stark ansteigen usw. Ist halt mein Ding und ich habe gehofft, dass es wenigstens noch auf 1 Mio DPS geht, unendlich weiter hätte es wohl wirklich nicht mehr gehen können, aber wenigstens son Meilenstein hätten sie erreichen können.

Nun habe ich den Kampf verloren und muss schauen, ob ich das hinnehmen kann. Wahrscheinlich muss ich erstmal darüber schlafen und kann mich in 5-6 Monaten oder wann auch immer der Pre-Patch kommt damit abfinden.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> - Housing -> eine für mich in dieser Form gelungene Wiederbelebung der RTS-Vorgeschichte, erlegte Rare Mobs hängen an den Wänden + sichtbare Erfolge, seit Jahren gewünscht, jetzt ists da und auf einmal kein besonderes Feature?



Aktuell liest es sich nicht so für mich als wäre das Housing. Einfach nur ne Trophäe an die Wand klatschen reicht da nicht. Meine Minimalanforderung an Housing wäre da schon dass man sein Heim individuell einrichten kann mit frei platzierbaren Gegenständen.


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aktuell liest es sich nicht so für mich als wäre das Housing. Einfach nur ne Trophäe an die Wand klatschen reicht da nicht. Meine Minimalanforderung an Housing wäre da schon dass man sein Heim individuell einrichten kann mit frei platzierbaren Gegenständen.



"Frei" (im Rahmen der verfügbaren Bauplätze) verteilbare Gebäude wären ja schon mal vorhanden UND, wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, könnte es zumindest unter den Gebäuden auch ein Sägewerk geben (sah zumindest so aus)- vll. doch eigene Möbel? Wieso sollte man sonst ein Sägewerk brauchen, aktuell braucht keine Klasse Holzverarbeitung


----------



## callahan123 (10. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aktuell liest es sich nicht so für mich als wäre das Housing. Einfach nur ne Trophäe an die Wand klatschen reicht da nicht. Meine Minimalanforderung an Housing wäre da schon dass man sein Heim individuell einrichten kann mit frei platzierbaren Gegenständen.



Und was wäre deine Maximalanforderung?:-/

Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass das alles jetzt das Super-Duper-Ding ist, aber letztendlich doch ein recht annehmbarer Kompromiss. Wer hat es denn überhaupt noch für möglich gehalten, dass es Housing überhaupt noch in das Spiel schafft? 
Ob die Definition an sich nun zu dem passt, was jeder einzelne Spieler sich darunter vorstellt - hm, sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich denke einfach, dass es zu Warcraft passt, eben auch wegen der RTS Vergangenheit. Andere Spiele bieten da vielleicht mehr oder einfach nur etwas anderes - so what? 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum man das ganze nicht in Azeroth integriert. Zu aufwendig? Ungewollt? Ich persönlich würde mir sehr gerne stundenlang einen Platz suchen, welchen garantiert kein zweiter wählen würde, um ein Haus zu bauen. (was natürlich bei der immer noch recht hohen Anzahl an Spielern Blödsinn ist) Trotzdem bin ich als eigentlicher Housing Ignorierer froh, dass es eine solche Möglichkeit mit 6.0 geben wird und dass man sich zudem Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man das ganze noch interessanter für die Spieler durch Follower und Crafting gestalten kann. 

Irgendwie erwarten viele kaum mehr etwas Neues von dem Spiel, wenn es dann doch kommt, dann ists nicht richtig oder lächerlich oder was weiß ich. Blizzard hat eingesehen, dass man in der Breite noch viel machen kann. Ist ein erster Schritt, den man begrüßen kann - ich tue es.


----------



## callahan123 (10. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Überarbeiten der 1-60-Gebiete wurde von einem Großteil der Spieler einfach ignoriert. Sie haben nur die neuen Gebiete gesehen und gemeckert.
> 
> Warum sollte sich Blizzard dann die Arbeit machen, 7 Gebiete zu überarbeiten, die:
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich zu blöd, aber in 2 Stunden 10 Level beim Questen in der Scherbenwelt zu schaffen halte ich mal für unmöglich. Wenn man natürlich nicht questet, dann mag das - auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie - passen. Aber eines muss ich eingestehen, es reichen 2 Zonen.
Ich weiß nicht wie viele von euch noch mitkriegen, dass es doch noch recht viele neue Spieler gibt. Der Schnitt der überarbeiteten Vanilla-Welt zu Outland ist schon relativ stark bemerkbar. Ich rede ja nicht davon, alles anders zu machen, aber die ein oder andere neue Questline wäre vielleicht auch unter Berücksichtigung entsprechender Abhängigkeiten machbar.

Ich habe das nebenbei auch nur geschrieben, weil es von vielen Spielern in dieser Hinsicht Anregungen gab, deswegen habe ich das zu den fehlenden Features hinzugefügt.


----------



## Mottensack (10. November 2013)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich euch enttäuschen muss ..
Hier vor Ort sind leider ein paar Hinweise, dass alles Sünde ist, was wir tun.

Das Addon wird wohl abgesagt werden
(Zu den gelben Bannern zoomen)


----------



## atomzwerg123 (10. November 2013)

Wann glaubt ihr, startet die Beta ?

Ich hab gehört das auf der Blizzcon schon paar Sachen anspielbar waren, da gehe ich mal von aus das es schon ziemlich weit ist.


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich zu blöd, aber in 2 Stunden 10 Level beim Questen in der Scherbenwelt zu schaffen halte ich mal für unmöglich. Wenn man natürlich nicht questet, dann mag das - auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie - passen. Aber eines muss ich eingestehen, es reichen 2 Zonen.
> Ich weiß nicht wie viele von euch noch mitkriegen, dass es doch noch recht viele neue Spieler gibt. Der Schnitt der überarbeiteten Vanilla-Welt zu Outland ist schon relativ stark bemerkbar. Ich rede ja nicht davon, alles anders zu machen, aber die ein oder andere neue Questline wäre vielleicht auch unter Berücksichtigung entsprechender Abhängigkeiten machbar.



Ich denke auch dass es länger dauert wenn man questet. Allerdings haben neue Spieler ja schon 60 Level gemacht, sind also schon angefixt und werden dementsprechend über Schwächen hinwegsehen.
Im Vergleich zu den Classic Gebieten war die Scherbenwaelt ja schon ein Wahnsinns Fortschritt. Man konnte wirklich ein Gebiet gut geführt durchquesten. In den alten Classic Gebieten sah es ja noch so aus dass man eine Questmischung Grün-Rot hatte und fröhlich hin und her springen musste zwischen den Gebieten.
Die wirklich schlimmer Scherbenwelt Quests sind letztendlich halt noch die teils gruseligen Sammelaufgaben wie z.B. diese Bussard Scheisse auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Reddit


----------



## Jajaiskla (10. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Noch 2 Raidtiers und wir hätte Crits mit über einer Million Punkte gesehen, das ist nicht nur nicht mehr feierlich, sondern schlichtweg verrückt, irgendwann, selbst wenn die Rechner das noch mitgemacht hätten, hätte bald keiner mehr die Zahlen auf dem Bildschirm verstanden, nur dass sie "sehr hoch" sind.



Derulu, man macht mittlerweile schon locker 1 Mio Crits und mehr. Ich sage nur Chaosblitz vom Hexer, den Höchsten den ich gesehen habe war 2,5mio.


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2013)

Ich meinte ja auch als Regel und weniger als Ausnahme, wenn alles zusammenkommt^^


----------



## Kelremar (11. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Diagramm ist ungenau. Z.B. müsste die Alternative Zeitlinie spätestens in dem Moment beginnen in dem Garrosh ankommt und nicht noch später - es könnte aber auch schon eher sein, wenn sein "Freund" schon mal vorher in diese Zeit gereist ist. Außerdem scheint das Dunkle Portal erst geöffnet zu werden, wenn Garrosh wieder in unserer Zeit angekommen ist, was aber nicht stimmt: Es wird ungefähr zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Draenor geöffnet, als es auch in der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie geöffnet wurde, vielleicht sogar eher.
Außerdem impliziert das Diagramm, dass die Spieler durch die Zeit reisen, das ist jedoch irreführend - wir Spieler reisen durchs Dunkle Portal wie immer, es ist nur nicht mehr mit der Scherbenwelt verbunden, sondern mit Alt-Draenor.


----------



## PureLoci (11. November 2013)

Die aktuelle Zeitlinie wird nicht beeinflusst. Es geht darum, dass Draenor praktisch mit der Gegenwart "synchronisiert" wird. Die "alte Horde"/"Eiserne Horde" soll in Azeroth der Gegenwart einfallen. Daher bleibt Outland solange Outland, bis die "Eiserne Horde" in Azeroth einfällt und so die Zeitlinie sich verändert. Das müssen Allianz/Horde verhindern.Ganz ohne "Änderungen" wird es aber nicht vonstatten gehen und ich Wette meinen WoW-Account darauf, dass das nächste Addon ENDLICH wieder die Legion auf den Plan rufen wird...Alleria & Co. kommen zurück, Kil'Jaeden wird in Azeroth einfallen, Medivh kommt zurück...das darauffolgende Addon spielt dann auf Argus um der Legion den Todesstoß zu geben. Sargeras wird für immer vernichtet. ENDE WoW


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2013)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Wette meinen WoW-Account darauf, dass das nächste Addon ENDLICH wieder die Legion auf den Plan rufen wird...Alleria & Co. kommen zurück, Kil'Jaeden wird in Azeroth einfallen, Medivh kommt zurück...das darauffolgende Addon spielt dann auf Argus um der Legion den Todesstoß zu geben. Sargeras wird für immer vernichtet. ENDE WoW



Gib schonmal e-mail Addy und Passwort  : "Das Ende dieses Addons wird in das nächste Addon übergehen und eine ganze Reihe von darauf folgenden Addons anstossen" (Aussage BlizzCon, Lore-Panel)


----------



## LoveThisGame (12. November 2013)

Ich lese nur Housing hier, Story da, überarbeite Rassen, überarbeitete Gebiete und was ich noch alles.

Das das Gameplay noch weiter beschnitten wird und König Fastfood weiter den Löffel schwingt scheint keinen zu stören. Also entweder spielt ihr ein anderes Spiel oder die meisten haben einfach sehr seltsame Prioritäten.


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Das das Gameplay noch weiter beschnitten wird und König Fastfood weiter den Löffel schwingt scheint keinen zu stören. Also entweder spielt ihr ein anderes Spiel oder die meisten haben einfach sehr seltsame Prioritäten.



Wo steht das denn ? Wo steht, das "alles noch leichter" wird, wo das Talentbäume ganz abgeschafft werden, oder ähnliches ?

Und nochmal, zu den " früher war alles besser" : das ist schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn

Das einzige, das schlechter wurde ist die Community

Und da gebe ich dir indirekt Recht, die werden mit Housing, Lore und neuen süssen Gnomgesichtern nix anfangen können.


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn ? Wo steht, das "alles noch leichter" wird, wo das Talentbäume ganz abgeschafft werden, oder ähnliches ?



Er meint wohl die Abschaffung der nutzlosen (weil sowieso zwangsweise zu erreichenden) Werte "Trefferwertung" und "Waffenkunde", die Wiederabschaffung der Fehlentwicklung "Umschmieden" (wenn es, wie aktuell, so weit ist, dass man sich bei einem eigentlich besseren Item als dem eigenen überlegt, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt es zu bekommen, weil man dann die ganze Rüstung "umbauen" muss und es doch bald wieder was noch Besseres geben könnte und dann war der ganze Aufwand umsonst, kann man wohl von einer Fehlentwicklung sprechen, die von der Idee besser klingt als sie am Ende umgesetzt wurde) und dergleichen


"Mr. Robot is not Part of this Panel. Maybe you should not let him tell you, which Item you should take or not"


----------



## Virikas (12. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum man das ganze nicht in Azeroth integriert.



So wie die Garrison nun geplant ist, ist es eben nicht nur ein Haus, sondern gleich ne kleine Stadt für jeden.
Das mag auf kleinen/leeren Servern vielleicht noch gehen, aber >12.000 Städte (zzgl. Twinkstädte) wird nicht wirklich spaßig.



Derulu schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch als Regel und weniger als Ausnahme, wenn alles zusammenkommt^^



Die Crits > 1 Mio sind bei Destrohexern eher die Regel. Selbst meine 530er Twinkhexe trifft Raidbuffed ohne Probleme für die Million.


----------



## callahan123 (12. November 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ich lese nur Housing hier, Story da, überarbeite Rassen, überarbeitete Gebiete und was ich noch alles.
> 
> Das das Gameplay noch weiter beschnitten wird und König Fastfood weiter den Löffel schwingt scheint keinen zu stören. Also entweder spielt ihr ein anderes Spiel oder die meisten haben einfach sehr seltsame Prioritäten.



Wie Derulu schon schrieb, ist der Wegfall gerade von Trefferwertung in keinster Weise eine Vereinfachung, man musste da einfach nur ein Cap erreichen und gut war. Um das zu können musste man andauernd an seiner Rüstung herum basteln. Das war nervig, hat aber nichts mit Skill oder Spaß zu tun. 
WENN der Stat über 100% Caperreichung weiter Rüstung ignoriert oder die Krit-Chance erhöht hätte, dann wäre der ggf. interessant gewesen.

Es gab schon sehr viele Werte, die neu hinzu kamen, andere vielen dafür weg. (Zauberdurchschlag, Rüstungsdurchschlag...) 
Mit 6.0 wird es teritäre Stats gäben, die sehr viel mehr Spaß bedeuten, weil sie erstens verständlicher sind (Tempo-Bonus, Cleave - Chance einen zweiten Gegner zu treffen, Item verliert nicht an Qualität nach dem tod...) und zweitens ein gefundenes Item sehr viel stärker aufwerten, weil man diese Stats nur sehr selten auf Items findet. Du kannst ein und dasselbe Item also mit oder ohne diesen Stat finden/erbeuten. Ist Glücksache.

Diese zusätzlichen Werte werden genauso wie alle anderen von Theoretikern von innen nach aussen gekehrt, um zu sehen, was in welcher Situation am meisten Dämätsch bringt. So war es bisher, so wird es immer bleiben. 
Das Theorycrafting hatte aber auch schon sehr schlechte Zeiten erlebt. Genau dann, wenn man zu viele verschiedene Werte hatte. Rüstungsdurchschlag war da ein gutes Beispiel. Die erforderlichen Caps für eine effektive Nutzung dieses Wertes waren dermaßen hoch, dass die anderen Werte nutzlos wurden. Da jedoch nicht jede Klasse gleichermaßen von diesem Wert profitierte, gab es wieder Probleme mit der Balance. 

DAS ist m. E. auch der einzig wirklich wahre Grund, warum Reforging abgeschafft wird. Ich habe die Diskussion mit Greg Street auch gesehen und er hat ganz kurz zwischendurch eingeworfen, dass es duch Wegfall von HIT/EXP eigentlich ein gutes Feature wäre (nicht originaler Wortlaut). Letztendlich ist dadurch aber sehr viel besser das Spiel zu balancieren.
Man muss sich nicht mehr darum kümmern, dass jemand alles auf Mastery oder Haste umschmiedet und so ggf. ungewollt Mechaniken umgeht oder op wird.
Schaut euch mal die One Shot Makro Videos auf youtube an. Die gehen i. d. R. rein auf auf einen Wert, z. B. Mastery und hauen alles in Sekundenschnelle kurz und klein. Wie soll man da eine Balance finden, wenn man diese Möglichkeiten einberechnen muss? 

Es wird also nicht für den Spieler einfacher, sondern für die Entwickler. Der Spieler muss so immer mehr durch Skill zeigen, was er kann und nicht durch eine von irgendeinem Roboter oder Pro-Spieler errechnete Effektivskillung. 


Wo genau ist also das Fastfood? Ich sage es dir: in den Speccs jeder einzelnen Klasse. 
Blizzard hätte da so viele Möglichkeiten, die aber nicht genutzt werden, weil viele Spieler meinen, mit jedem Specc jederzeit in PvE und PvP gleichermaßen gut mithalten zu können. Blizzard wollte das nicht, das wollten die Spieler, deren Kunden, wir!

Hybriden wie der Paladin wurden zu Vanilla Zeiten doch verlacht, weil sie kaum etwas konnten außer zu buffen. Bei Druiden war es doch ähnlich. Meinst du der Bär konnte gut tanken?
Das kam erst alles zum hochumjubelten Burning Crusade Addon. Vielleicht war zu dieser Zeit die Balance aus Sicht des Entwicklers und des Kunden am ehesten vorhanden.

Dann gewöhnte man sich an das alles, es wurde Standard und die Dinge, die vorher eigentlich egal waren, nervten nun tierisch. Warum kann dieser Tank jenes besser als mein Tank? 
Dass Hybriden immense Vorteile gegenüber reinen Schadensklassen hatten (Survability, Abwechslung, schnelleres Leveln) viel unter den Tisch, weil Katzen und Retris zu Schurken und Kriegern aufschließen wollten (nur ein Beispiel).

Blablabla - Schuld sind immer die anderen und Blizzard ist der Teufel, weil die daraus auch noch Geld machen. Die Fast Food Nation sind wir und ganz ehrlich: hin und wieder esse ich lieber einen Burger, als 4 Stunden zu kochen, um 10 Minuten zu essen und 30 Minuten zu spülen.. Nicht immer, aber manchmal schon:-)


----------



## Raijka (12. November 2013)

Also ich mochte das Basteln an meinen Gear und ja ich hatte einige Items auf der Bank die ich nicht sofort anziehen konnte weil gewisse Werte darauf waren die ich nicht ohne Verluste von Crit und Haste um schmieden konnte. In Zukunft hört sich das für mich so an ich muss nehmen was kommt egal ob die Werte für mich gut sind oder nicht mit viel Glück bekommt man irgendwann mal ein Teil mit den Werten die man braucht ? Schöne neue alte Welt


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2013)

Raijka schrieb:


> In Zukunft hört sich das für mich so an ich muss nehmen was kommt egal ob die Werte für mich gut sind oder nicht mit viel Glück bekommt man irgendwann mal ein Teil mit den Werten die man braucht ?



Das ist so nicht richtig^^ - du sollst dich allerdings über jeden Drop freuen können (Items sind die stärkste Belohnung die der Entwickler dem Spieler geben kann) und nicht erst den Taschenrechner rausholen müssen um nachzurechnen, ob du dich jetzt darüber freuen kannst oder nicht


----------



## Raijka (12. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig^^ - du sollst dich allerdings über jeden Drop freuen können (Items sind die stärkste Belohnung die der Entwickler dem Spieler geben kann) und nicht erst den Taschenrechner rausholen müssen um nachzurechnen, ob du dich jetzt darüber freuen kannst oder nicht




Dann hätte ich da noch ne Frage an dich wenn ich also Loot bekomme brauche ich keinen Taschenrechner mehr um zu sehen ob ich die gebrauchen kann ist das richtig ?

Das würde in meinen Fall bedeuten auf jeden Teil ist Crit und Tempo drauf und natürlich Beweglichkeit und wenn ich mein Tempocap erreicht habe bekomme ich dann Crit und Meisterschaftsteile ? Super dann brauch ich Umschmieden auch nicht mehr 

Falls das nicht so sein sollte dann hat man nämlich mehr Kopfschmerzen als bisher ^^


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2013)

Du sollst zumindest nicht mehr nach jedem Drop Mr. Robot fragen müssen, ob du dich über ein neues Teil freuen darfst, oder ob du es gleich vergessen sollst, wenn es zumindest auf dem ersten Blick für dich geeignet aussieht  - ach...und du sollst dich nicht mehr immer ganz knapp an den Grenzen bewegen, damit du supermegaoptimal ausgestattet bist  - eher so wie vor Cataclysm


----------



## callahan123 (12. November 2013)

Raijka schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich da noch ne Frage an dich wenn ich also Loot bekomme brauche ich keinen Taschenrechner mehr um zu sehen ob ich die gebrauchen kann ist das richtig ?
> 
> Das würde in meinen Fall bedeuten auf jeden Teil ist Crit und Tempo drauf und natürlich Beweglichkeit und wenn ich mein Tempocap erreicht habe bekomme ich dann Crit und Meisterschaftsteile ? Super dann brauch ich Umschmieden auch nicht mehr
> 
> Falls das nicht so sein sollte dann hat man nämlich mehr Kopfschmerzen als bisher ^^



Ich sehe das eher so: wenn du für jeden Slot nur ein Item bekommst, wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich kein Cap erreichen - so wie viele andere auch - Balance!


Du kannst aber nach und nach die Items sammeln, die dir neben dem T-Set einen bestimmten sekundären Stat geben. Dauert halt länger, aber funktionieren wird das wohl auch.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auf keinem Gürtel Haste drauf ist oder auf keinem Ring. Musst halt nur lange genug sammeln. Ob du damit die bisherigen Caps so wie heute über Reforgen erreichen kannst weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber wenn das niemand kann, dann wird es andere Wege für uns geben, an die wir jetzt vielleicht noch gar nicht denken.
Mastery ist z. B. ein direkter Schadenszuwachs, wird oft aber übergangen, warum? Weil er noch recht neu ist und das "du-solltest-alles-genau-so-machen-Tool" es dir sagt. Vielleicht ist der aktuell oft auch gar nicht DER Stat, aber auch der wird noch einige Änderungen durchlaufen. Wie bisher werden einige schreien und Blizzard erhört sie.
Ich persönlich finde die "Dreifaltigkeit" aus direktem Schadenszuwachs, eine Chance auf "doppelten Schaden" und der Erhöhung der Schüsse/Zauber/Schläge eigentlich ganz gut. Ist auch sehr viel verständlicher als zum Beispiel Rüstungsdurchdringung.

(ja ich weiß, dass Mastery hin und wieder auch nur eine Chance für mehr Schaden bietet oder andere Mechaniken hat, war nur ein Beispiel)


----------



## PureLoci (12. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Er meint wohl die Abschaffung der nutzlosen (weil sowieso zwangsweise zu erreichenden) Werte "Trefferwertung" und "Waffenkunde", die Wiederabschaffung der Fehlentwicklung "Umschmieden" (wenn es, wie aktuell, so weit ist, dass man sich bei einem eigentlich besseren Item als dem eigenen überlegt, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt es zu bekommen, weil man dann die ganze Rüstung "umbauen" muss und es doch bald wieder was noch Besseres geben könnte und dann war der ganze Aufwand umsonst, kann man wohl von einer Fehlentwicklung sprechen, die von der Idee besser klingt als sie am Ende umgesetzt wurde) und dergleichen
> 
> 
> "Mr. Robot is not Part of this Panel. Maybe you should not let him tell you, which Item you should take or not"



Ich denke nicht, das dass mit der Garnision ein Problem wird. Die Farm hat auch keine Probleme gemacht...außerdem unterliegt das eh dem Phasing. Somit keine Probleme.


----------



## Dokagero (12. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> (ja ich weiß, dass Mastery hin und wieder auch nur eine Chance für mehr Schaden bietet oder andere Mechaniken hat, war nur ein Beispiel)



Also beim Ele-Schami war Mastery (Chance auf Verdopplung eines Zaubers) in Kombination mit dem 4er Setbonus vom Feuerlandeset (ja, lange her^^) hammer. DAMALS war ich als Ele-Schami erster im Dmg, was heutzutage wieder nicht mehr so ist


----------



## Virikas (13. November 2013)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das dass mit der Garnision ein Problem wird. Die Farm hat auch keine Probleme gemacht...außerdem unterliegt das eh dem Phasing. Somit keine Probleme.



Naja die Farm 2.0 hat scho ein paar mehr Features, die vermutlich "auch im Hintergrund" Serverleistung fordern.
Insofern durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass die Garnison damit (erstmal) auf wenige Gebiete beschränkt wird.

Davon ab: Das Teil ist ja auch Storytechnisch ein Element des Addons, insofern macht es durchaus Sinn seine Garnison dort zu bauen, wo der (aktuelle) Krieg herrscht.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Naja die Farm 2.0 hat scho ein paar mehr Features, die vermutlich "auch im Hintergrund" Serverleistung fordern.
> Insofern durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass die Garnison damit (erstmal) auf wenige Gebiete beschränkt wird.
> 
> Davon ab: Das Teil ist ja auch Storytechnisch ein Element des Addons, insofern macht es durchaus Sinn seine Garnison dort zu bauen, wo der (aktuelle) Krieg herrscht.



Zumal ja auch gesagt wurde, dass die Garnison in das Umfeld passen muss, was wiederum einleuchtet. Eine Mine ohne, dass da in der Nähe ein Berg/Fels ist, würde irgendwie seltsam sein, wobei man das vielleicht auch mit "Unter-Tage-Abbau" begünden könnte. ;-)
Als Beispiel wurde angegeben, dass die Garnsion nicht von zig Spielern direkt vor irgendeinen Raid-Eingang hingepflastert werden sollte. Würden sicherlich viele so machen. 

Und natürlich sollte so etwas da gebaut werden, wo man die meiste Zeit auch unterwegs ist. Ist halt für RP-ler schade, denen die Max-Gebiete ggf. egal sind. Aber ja, ist ein Anfang und ein seihr guter dazu.


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Davon ab: Das Teil ist ja auch Storytechnisch ein Element des Addons, insofern macht es durchaus Sinn seine Garnison dort zu bauen, wo der (aktuelle) Krieg herrscht.



Wir werden schon mit Level 90 mit der Garnison starten, war gestern von Mumper auf twitter zu lesen


----------



## Virikas (13. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wir werden schon mit Level 90 mit der Garnison starten, war gestern von Mumper auf twitter zu lesen



*verwirrt guck*
Was hat der Bau der Garni mit 90 mit der (zwingenden) Positionierung im Krisengebiet Draenor zu tun?


----------



## Kelremar (13. November 2013)

Mich erinnert dies an Warcraft 2 - Beyond the Dark Portal. Wie in einem RTS müssen wir auch erstmal Garnisonen errichten, um unsere Position auf dieser fremden Welt zu festigen. Daher kann ich die Story-Begründung akzeptieren, warum es erst ab 90 und nur auf Draenor geht.

Trotzdem finde ich es schade. Es gibt auf Azeroth mehrere Gebiete, in denen ich mich lieber niederlassen würde.
Und da die Story-Begründung sicherlich nicht der wahre Grund ist, sondern ihnen einfach die Zeit fehlt, hoffe ich, dass mit der Zeit neue Garnisons-Plätze ins Spiel kommen. Richtig cool wäre es, wenn man vorhandene kleine Questhubs zur eigenen Garnison erweitern könnte.

Mit meinem Tauren würde ich dann Taurajo wieder aufbauen, mein Untoter interessiert sich für Darroheim ^^


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> *verwirrt guck*
> Was hat der Bau der Garni mit 90 mit der (zwingenden) Positionierung im Krisengebiet Draenor zu tun?



Nix...das war zu dem ersten Halbsatz, zu "storytechnisches Element"^^ (das "storytechnisch" schon recht früh im Levelverlauf dazu kommt, in etwa wie: "Bau eine Festung im Land, wir werden eine Basis brauchen")


----------



## Keashaa (13. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Er meint wohl die Abschaffung der nutzlosen (weil sowieso zwangsweise zu erreichenden) Werte "Trefferwertung" und "Waffenkunde", die Wiederabschaffung der Fehlentwicklung "Umschmieden" (wenn es, wie aktuell, so weit ist, dass man sich bei einem eigentlich besseren Item als dem eigenen überlegt, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt es zu bekommen, weil man dann die ganze Rüstung "umbauen" muss und es doch bald wieder was noch Besseres geben könnte und dann war der ganze Aufwand umsonst, kann man wohl von einer Fehlentwicklung sprechen, die von der Idee besser klingt als sie am Ende umgesetzt wurde) und dergleichen



Ich empfinde diese Sekundärwerte in keinster Weise als nutzlos. Sinnfrei war maximal die übertrieben vielen Gegenstände, auf denen diese beiden Sekundärwerte zu finden waren (Thron des Donners war unglaublich). Nur weil ein Gegenstand für sich betrachtet stark ist, muss er noch lange nicht im Gesamtkonzept passen.
Spinnen wir die Argumentation doch weiter... wieso dann noch Willenskraft für Heiler? Der Wert ist doch auch nutzlos, weil unter einem gewissen Wert bin ich zu schnell ohne Mana und über einem gewissen Wert bringt er mir nichts mehr. Also bitte abschaffen und jedem am besten unbegrenzt Mana zur Verfügung stellen!
"Macht keinen Spaß"... wenn ich das schon höre. Ich frage mich manchmal, ob die Spieler von einem Spiel erwarten, dass sie sich ins Bett legen und das Spiel sich selbst spielt. Sicher soll ein Spiel Spaß machen, aber an manchen Stellen sollte auch die Bereitschaft zu ein wenig Investition bestehen. Von nichts kommt nichts. Man könnte meinen, das Spiel geiselt alle Spieler jede Sekunde ihrer Existenz...


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Spinnen wir die Argumentation doch weiter... wieso dann noch Willenskraft für Heiler? Der Wert ist doch auch nutzlos, weil unter einem gewissen Wert bin ich zu schnell ohne Mana und über einem gewissen Wert bringt er mir nichts mehr. Also bitte abschaffen und jedem am besten unbegrenzt Mana zur Verfügung stellen!



Da gibt es aber einen Unterschied - mit dem Wert kannst du aber quasi "herumspielen" (es gibt nicht nur einen erreichbaren Mindestwert, ab dem der Wert dann absolut umsonst ist, sondern auch einen Maximalwert), den kannst innerhalb seines Rahmens bewegen (so wie ziemlich jeden Wert, wie zB. Tempo, Mastery usw. - die meisten haben einer Obergrenze ab der sie nicht mehr sinnvoll sind) - weder mit Trefferwertung, noch mit Waffenkunde war das möglich. Unter dem "magischen" Wert und du machst gar keinen Schaden, über dem magischen Wert und es hat gar keinen Sinn (ausser du kämpfst mit Waffen in beiden Händen und willst auch noch, dass jeder "Whitehit" ins Ziel geht), beide Werte sind reine "Punktziele"

Beide Werte machen noch nicht mal im extremen Theorycrafting wirklich "Spaß" eben weil sie weder unter, noch über dem einen, dem einzigen,"magischen" Punkt liegen "dürfen" 



Keashaa schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt nichts. Man könnte meinen, das Spiel geiselt alle Spieler jede Sekunde ihrer Existenz...



Tut es nicht - es hat aber Geißelpunkte dabei, die es bei sinnvollerer und durchdachterer Konstruktion nicht benötigen würde (zB. weil sie Werte sind die sowieso an einem gewissen Punkt als "gegeben" vorausgesetzt werden  )


Übrigens: Der eigentliche Sinn hinter der Entfernung der beiden Werte (und wohl auch der beiden Tankwerte) ist die Reduzierung der überbordenden "Mathematik", die sich zuletzt immer stärker breit gemacht hat und die diejenigen, die an höherer Mathematik in einem Spiel, in dem die größten intrinsischen Motivatoren die "Aussichten auf Belohnungen" sind (und sein sollten), weniger Spaß haben, "gezwungenermassen" an einen Herrn Roboter ausgelagert haben, der dann für sie entschieden hat, wie sehr die Belohnung als Belohnung angesehen werden dar. Ich kann mich an keine Zeit zuvor in dem Spiel erinnern, wo ich mir ernsthaft die Frage gestellt habe, ob ich mich über das auf den ersten Blick "bessere" Item, das ich eben bekommen habe, überhaupt freuen dar, oder ob es nur ein Platzverschwender im Inventar is. Ich verstehe allerdings auch, dass Menschen auch an der verlangten höheren Mathematik ihren Spaß haben


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> ... Also bitte abschaffen und jedem am besten unbegrenzt Mana zur Verfügung stellen!



Wozu immer gleich übertreiben? Das steht doch gar nicht in Relation. 

Hit war nie ein Stat, mit dem du spielen konntest. Du musstest den einfach erreichen. Mit EXP war es ähnlich. Ausweichen/Parieren ist eine andere Sache, aber das wird ja nicht ersatzlos gestrichen, sondern wird vom Item in die Kampfmechanik übertragen. Da wir noch nicht wissen, wie genau das aussehen wird bzw. wie es sich spielt, macht jammern zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## Keashaa (13. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Unter dem "magischen" Wert und du machst gar keinen Schaden





Bitte auch entfernen:
- Tempowertung (zwischen zwei magischen Werten ist der Wert für viele Klassen "nutzlos")
- Kritische Trefferwertung (worin liegt der Spaß, wenn man zufällig kritische Treffer verursacht, selbst mit 50% kann man zehnmal am Stück nur normal treffen)
- Feuer als Notwendigkeit zum Kochen, einen Amboss für Schmiede usw. (reine Gängelei)
- Flugzeit beim Reisen zwischen zwei Flugpunkten (Warten macht doch keinen Spaß)

Immerhin WAR WoW mal ein Rollenspiel. Jetzt ists nur noch Arcade  sieht man auch an der absoluten sinnfreien Änderung, dass Gegenstände sich automatisch der Talentverteilung anpassen (oh, du bist jetzt Verstärker? Dann hat der Helm jetzt Beweglichkeit statt Intelligenz   )


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> oh, du bist jetzt Verstärker? Dann hat der Helm jetzt Beweglichkeit statt Intelligenz



Aber dafür weiterhin Crit statt deinem benötigten Tempo 

Ausserdem werden ja durchaus auch Roleplayfeatures eingebaut^^ (Housing, besseres, moderneres Charakterdesign) 

- Und wo wir grade dabei sind^^ - Zahlenwerte? Als Rollenspielfeature (ich weiß, das haben Rollenspiele seit es sie gibt - allerdings sehr "rollenspielerisch" finde ich die jetzt nicht - ich "bin Mordok, der brutale Orkkrieger, ich brauche noch 72 Punkte für mein Hitcap", ist halt nicht wirklich "die Rolle übernehmen"^^)? Ich muss grade schauen, wieviel Punkte ich gerade in "Trefferwertung" habe, nicht dass ich meinen Nebenbuhler nicht treffe, mit der Faust im Gesicht, und ihn am Ende wegen ein paar Punkten verfehle


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. November 2013)

Offensichtlich haben die meisten Spieler hierim Forum einen Riesenspaß, Stundenlang vor dem Umschmieder
zu hocken um die Werte an das derzeitig für ihre Klasse bestehende Optimum heraus zu holen.
(Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, 85% der Spieler holen sich diese Werte aus Guides
oder von Seiten wie Mr. Robot - _Toll, sehr gut mitgerechnet und viel über die eigene Klasse nachgedacht..._)

Und dann steht in meinem Guide "Tempo, ist nach TW und WK der wichtigste Wert" ich komme auf die neue 
Insel und da gibt es exakt *EIN* neues Schmuckstück für 50000 Münzen, ich sammle fleissig und was ist drauf ?
*MEISTERSCHAFT !*

Das ist nur ein Beispiel, aber jedem ging es schon. Ich habe grade 555/547 an. Warum ? Weil einige Items an
sich höhere Werte haben, aber die anderen sind einfach nur Crap.
Und was bitte, macht nun daran so viel Spaß ? 

Nicht falsch verstehen, das Optimum rausholen aus dem Char macht mir auch Spaß, aber das hier ist doch eher
eine Art "Copy & Paste" Wissenschaft bei der nicht viel Eigenleistung erbracht wurde.

Also Abwarten was wirklich kommt und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Bitte auch entfernen:
> ...
> 
> Immerhin WAR WoW mal ein Rollenspiel. Jetzt ists nur noch Arcade  sieht man auch an der absoluten sinnfreien Änderung, dass Gegenstände sich automatisch der Talentverteilung anpassen (oh, du bist jetzt Verstärker? Dann hat der Helm jetzt Beweglichkeit statt Intelligenz   )




Wie gesagt: wozu gleich übertreiben? 
Schau doch mal in die Theoretiker-Threads "Dämätsch-soll-erhöht-werden". Da wird nicht über Hit diskutiert, sondern allein über Haste/Mastery/Krit. 
Also warum nimmst du die zum Vergleich her? 

WoW war für eingefleischte Rollenspieler schon immer Arcade. Für Arcade Spieler war es immer zu komplex. Und wenn man solchen Aussagen glauben schenken darf, dann war WoW das letzte mal noch Rollenspiel, bevor es eine zweite Talentverteilung gab. Und das war zu den glorreichen BC Zeiten...

Warum sollte auf einem Rüstungsteil überhaupt Intelligenz sein? Beweglichkeit durch eine leichtere Rüssi lasse ich mir ja noch eingehen, aber durch einen Helm intelligenter werden? Warum sollte ein Todesritter, der das mächtigste Schwert überhaupt sein Eigen nennt, Bögen, Äxte, Stoffteile, Trinkets u. ä. droppen, nur eben nicht dieses Schwert? Hatte der einen zusätzlichen Sack zwischen seinen Beinen? Ich habe auf jeden Fall nichts gesehen.
Warum bekomme ich auf Level 5 von irgendwelchen Leuten Quests, ich solle die tödliche Schaar an Gegnern vernichten, wenn zwei Meter neben mir ein Elite-NPC mit Maximalstufe steht? Warum hat mein König 1000 x mehr Leben und Stärke als ich, benötigt aber mehr Schläge um einen Gegner zu töten? Warum hat der überhaupt Angst vor denen?

Wir finden so viele absolut hirnrissigen Dinge ganz normal, weil wir sie gewohnt sind. Wir sind aber auch Menschen und Veränderungen ängstigen.

Keine Angst, wird scho!


----------



## justblue (13. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der eigentliche Sinn hinter der Entfernung der beiden Werte (und wohl auch der beiden Tankwerte) ist die Reduzierung der überbordenden "Mathematik", die sich zuletzt immer stärker breit gemacht hat und die diejenigen, die an höherer Mathematik in einem Spiel, in dem die größten intrinsischen Motivatoren die "Aussichten auf Belohnungen" sind (und sein sollten), weniger Spaß haben, "gezwungenermassen" an einen Herrn Roboter ausgelagert haben, der dann für sie entschieden hat, wie sehr die Belohnung als Belohnung angesehen werden dar. Ich kann mich an keine Zeit zuvor in dem Spiel erinnern, wo ich mir ernsthaft die Frage gestellt habe, ob ich mich über das auf den ersten Blick "bessere" Item, das ich eben bekommen habe, überhaupt freuen dar, oder ob es nur ein Platzverschwender im Inventar is. Ich verstehe allerdings auch, dass Menschen auch an der verlangten höheren Mathematik ihren Spaß haben



Ich sehe keine "überbordende" Mathematik in WoW. Dieser Teil des Spieles wurde mit jedem Addon mehr reduziert und hat bereits viele Guides vollkommen überflüssig gemacht.

Ein Beispiel von vielen: Die 5-Sekunden-Regel beim Casten. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele sich noch daran erinnern, aber in Classic WoW gab es die Mechanik, dass sich die Manaregeneration von Castern schlagartig erhöht hat, sobald sie 5 Sekunden nichts gecastet haben. Damit hatten sowohl die Stats Willenskraft als auch MP5 (Manareg in 5 Sekunden) ihre Berechtigung. Der eine für die intelligenten Heiler, die bestimmte Cooldowns / Procs optimal eingesetzt haben und statt zu Überheilen auch mal kurze Pausen eingelegt haben - der andere für die Kampfheiler, die keine Sekunde ohne einen Heilspruch vergehen lassen konnten. Sowohl die Regel als auch der MP5-Stat sind in der Versenkung verschwunden, man konnte in den darauf folgenden Addons Heilung spammen bis zum Umfallen, ohne OOM zu gehen - und dann wurde das intelligente Heilen plötzlich wieder ein großes Thema, aber alles, was Blizzard dazu eingefallen ist, war eine Manaverknappung, die weder durch das Downgraden von Sprüchen (auch gestrichen) noch durch eine spezielle Mechanik gemeistert werden konnte.

So wie in diesem Beispiel wurde jede Vereinfachung als total spielerfreundlich gepriesen - egal, ob sie es war oder nicht. Und als Krönung des Ganzen wurden die Talente der Charaktäre quasi gleichgeschaltet - denn die Wahl der Talente soll ja per Definition keine Auswirkung auf die Stärke des Chars haben, sondern nur die Spielweise unterstützen. Vorbei waren die Zeiten, als man mit vollkommen ungewöhnlichen Specs experimentieren konnte und solche Gaga-Specs sogar bei manchen Bossen auch verwendet hat.

Und jetzt kommt das neue Addon. Wieder einmal kommen die Entwickler nach vielen Jahren darauf, dass es bisher eigentlich viel zu kompliziert war. Gerade das Umschmieden war eine tolle Methode zur Individualisierung und um seinem Char einen Boost im bevorzugten Zweitstat zu geben. Dass da lauthals gejubelt wurde, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn man ein Item mit z.B. Wille will, dann muss man es jetzt farmen, bis man es bekommt, und man kann nicht durch Umschmieden aus einem anderen Stat wenigstens einen Teil davon bekommen. Man kann nicht mehr Umschmieden, um den einen zusätzlichen Tick eines Zaubers noch zu erreichen, man muss warten, bis man die Items beisammen hat. Und das soll eine tolle Verbesserung sein? Finde ich nicht. Abgesehen davon ist (mit allem anderen stackender) Laufspeed als Drittattribut zu stark, zumindest für den kommenden höchsten Raid-Schwierigkeitsgrad, wohingegen z.B. ein Item, das nicht repariert werden muss für die selben Raids geradezu lächerlich nutzlos ist. Ich weiß schon, dass gesagt wurde, dass womöglich nicht jedes Item Laufspeed enthalten kann, aber bei manchen Bossen sind auch wenige Prozent mehr Laufspeed ein Riesen-Vorteil.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

justblue schrieb:


> Gerade das Umschmieden war eine tolle Methode zur Individualisierung und um seinem Char einen Boost im bevorzugten Zweitstat zu geben.



Und genau wegen solcher Sachen ist es extrem schwer eine Balance zu finden. Auch der 20er Raid schlägt in diese Kerbe. 
Wenn man seine Ausrüstung nur noch sehr marginal ändern kann (Verzauberungen, Gems), dann kann der Entwickler im Gegenzug auch sehr viel besser die Kontrolle behalten.

Hört sich vielleicht erst einmal "evil" an, jedoch ist es für jedes Spiel insgesamt immens wichtig, dass es gewisse Mechaniken gibt, die niemand umgehen kann. 
Ich finde auch - und das habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben - dass die Möglichkeit  zur Individualisierung sehr gering ist, jedoch wollen doch die meisten Spieler mindestens keinen Nachteil gegenüber anderen haben. 
Spieler sind Kunden. Jene, die sich sehr im Detail auskennen, gehören immer noch zur absoluten Minderheit. 

Ich finde einige Designentscheidungen beispielsweise für absolut falsch, die es von Anfang an im Spiel gab. Die Ressource des Jägers, egal ob Mana oder Fokus. Passt beides nicht. Der sollte doch bitte schön Munition als Ressource nutzen, wäre für mich nicht nur logisch, es wäre realistisch. Muss ja nicht so sein, dass das Zeug die Taschen ausbeult, eine einfache Nachladefähigkeit ähnlich wie Hervorrufung des Magiers, und gut ist. Man hat sich aber daran gewöhnt und wenn man so etwas vorschlägt flamed es aus allen Ecken.

Ja, es ist richtig, dass man sich nun ggf. sehr viel länger die benötigte Ausrüstung für das gewünschte Cap suchen muss. Das hat mit Zeiteinsatz zu tun, aber irgendwie schreien alle Nörgler, dass das neue Addon einem alles in den A**** schiebt. Was denn nun? Das war doch früher ganz genau so. Es ist schade, dass Umschmieden weg fällt, auf der anderen Seite hat es mir früher auch nicht gefehlt, da konnte man doch auch problemlos raiden und sagen nicht alle, dass WoW zu BC Zeiten auf dem Höhepunkt war?

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der vielen vielen Änderungen anschaut, dann ging es m. E. eben nicht immer nur in eine Richtung. Mit einer Ausnahme: Speccs waren früher sehr viel spezieller. Es gab welche, die weder im Raid noch auf dem Schlachtfeld so richtig mithalten konnten. (Täuschung, Überleben, Arkan, Disziplin...) Da gab es sogar ganze Klassen (Paladin, Druide). Anscheinend war es nicht möglich die Besonderheiten der Speccs gut zu vermarkten. Spieler wollten oben mitspielen können, also gab es auch nicht viele, die die genannten Speccs nutzten. (klar, Ausnahmen gibt es immer, aber man richtet sich nicht nach diesen Ausnahme-Kunden, sondern nach der Masse)

Wir werden es erst im Spiel merken, ob sich die Änderungen wirklich als so drastisch zeigen. Es wird Wege geben, die man heute noch gar nicht sieht. Und es wird wieder Änderungen geben. Für den einen werden die schlimm sein, für den anderen geil.


----------



## Raijka (14. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber dafür weiterhin Crit statt deinem benötigten Tempo
> 
> Ausserdem werden ja durchaus auch Roleplayfeatures eingebaut^^ (Housing, besseres, moderneres Charakterdesign)
> 
> - Und wo wir grade dabei sind^^ - Zahlenwerte? Als Rollenspielfeature (ich weiß, das haben Rollenspiele seit es sie gibt - allerdings sehr "rollenspielerisch" finde ich die jetzt nicht - ich "bin Mordok, der brutale Orkkrieger, ich brauche noch 72 Punkte für mein Hitcap", ist halt nicht wirklich "die Rolle übernehmen"^^)? Ich muss grade schauen, wieviel Punkte ich gerade in "Trefferwertung" habe, nicht dass ich meinen Nebenbuhler nicht treffe, mit der Faust im Gesicht, und ihn am Ende wegen ein paar Punkten verfehle




Wenn sich das Gear also nicht komplett in das verwandelt was die Spezialisierung benötigt dann kann ich es auch in die Tonne treten und besseres Charakterdesign als Rollenspielfeature zu verkaufen ist Frech  Da schönere Charaktere einfach zeitgemäß notwendig sind um mit anderen Spielen im Aussehen mitzuhalten.

Da WoW kein Reines Rollenspiel ist gehören Werte wie Trefferwertung etc einfach zur Entwicklung eines Charakters dazu früher musste man seine Waffen skillen um sie überhaupt benutzen zu können im RL nennt man so was Training 

Und Mordok den Brutalen Orc Krieger geht es wie einen Boxer der geht auch zum Training um seine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern sonst wird's nichts mit nem Titelkampf 

Aber egal noch ist  das ganze nicht life und es wird sich noch vieles ändern denke ich und einige Hotfix später noch mehr 

btw: Rollenspiel ist nicht nur nackt in Goldhein rumzurennen


----------



## callahan123 (14. November 2013)

Raijka schrieb:


> ...früher musste man seine Waffen skillen um sie überhaupt benutzen zu können im RL nennt man so was Training




Diese Änderung (mit WotLK o. Cata aus dem Spiel genommen) war m. E. auch unnötig, weil das Waffentraining für Klassen, die sehr viele Waffen nutzen konnten (Hunter, Krieger), ein zusätzlicher Atmosphäre bringender Wert darstellte. Hört sich komisch an? 
Ich bekomme auf Level 70 das erste Mal eine Armbrust, die auch wirklich besser ist als mein Bogen. Um das Ding überhaupt nutzen zu können, fange ich an zu grinden oder mache im besseren Sinne noch ein paar Quests, die ich sonst vielleicht gar nicht gesehen hätte. Wäre EINE Möglichkeit dem aktuellen Gehetze ein wenig Einhalt zu bieten, da man mit dem neuen Item wahrscheinlich nicht gleich in die nächste viel zu einfache Ini rennt.

Trotzdem: HIT war immer ein unnötiger Wert. Hätte man den über 100% nutzbar gemacht, wäre ich sofort dabei, den beizubehalten. 
Aber als reine nicht wirklich schwer zu erreichende Vorgabe, die bei einem neuen Item extrem nervt, wenn man eh schon genug davon hat sehe ich kein Spielspaß förderndes Feature, egal ob man nun Kurzweile oder Zeiteinsatz als Spaß definiert.

btw. GoldHEIN hört sich irgendwie an, als würden da Ostfriesen wohnen^^


----------



## Virikas (14. November 2013)

Viel schlimmer finde ich bei dem Hit Gedöns, die Kette die es nach sich zieht.
Kriege ich jetzt ein neues Item, kann ich ziemlich sicher sein, dass ich dadurch mein komplettes Reforging und mindestens die Hälfte meiner VZ und Sockel austauschen kann, um wirklich aus dem Equip das Bestmögliche herauszuholen.

"Mal eben" im Raid nen neues Item anziehen? Keine Chance:
Die mögliche Menge an Kombinationen 
- um das Hitcap möglichst genau zu treffen (Summe aus Hit,Spirit=Hit,Exp=Hit == 5100; Achtung: Human: Also 1% WK Bonus auf Streitkolben + 3% Spiritbonus vom Racial)
- zusätzlich möglichst genau meinen avisierten Haste Breakpoint (14873 in meinem Fall) treffen
- dabei gleichzeitig Crit und Mastery möglichst exakt gleich zu halten
- und dabei immer das Immerseus Amplification Trinket im Hinterkopf behalten, was noch mal 7.xx% auf alles außer Tiernahrung gibt
macht es schlichtweg mit einfachem Kopfrechnen unmöglich.

Klar man könnte auch sagen "Pi mal Daumen passt das", aber das ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache.
Daher bin ich absolut froh drüber, das sowohl Reforging, als auch Hit/Exp wegfallen.

Dagegen finde ich die neuen "Tertiär-" Stats wie Cleave und Runspeed durchaus spaßig und interessant. Sie zählen nicht aufs Item Budget, bringen einem aber (mehr oder minder) immer etwas.


----------



## Keashaa (14. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auf Level 70 das erste Mal eine Armbrust, die auch wirklich besser ist als mein Bogen. Um das Ding überhaupt nutzen zu können,



Um mal die Diskussion zu entspannen und ausserdem passt es zu dem Satz... 

I gonna roll on ev'ry item!


----------



## callahan123 (14. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Um mal die Diskussion zu entspannen und ausserdem passt es zu dem Satz...
> 
> I gonna roll on ev'ry item!



hehe
na ja, trifft es aber nicht ganz, ich musste ja nicht erst zum Lehrer rennen. 
Ich konnte das Ding ja gleich anlegen, musste die Armbrust nur hochleveln, weil ich vorher immer nur Bögen/Schusswaffen hatte. 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich "waffenlos" in einer Höhle in den Sturmgipfeln von 0 auf glaube 400 levelte. Da waren Zwerge, die relativ schnell wieder aus dem Jenseits zurück kamen, gab nebenbei ganz gut Gold, Froststoff und Hodir-Abzeichen. Also reines Grinden, hätte ich natürlich auch anders lösen können. 
Gut, ist jetzt nicht soooo wichtig, aber es hat eigentlich auch nicht groß gestört. 
Man konnte so auch immer gut ein Pet nebenbei hochleveln (ja, musste man früher auch).


----------



## Raijka (15. November 2013)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage wer hat sich denn das Yak gekauft genau das wo dieser Umschmieder draufhockt  Hat sich Blizz dazu schon geäußert was der im nächsten Add On kann ?  100k Gold war es mir Gott sei Dank nicht wert  mein Mammut reicht beim Twinken um zu reppen und Nutzloses Zeug zu verkaufen und es kostet nur noch 14k Gold


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2013)

Raijka schrieb:


> Hat sich Blizz dazu schon geäußert was der im nächsten Add On kann ?



Letzte Aussage (gestern) war, dass sie noch nicht wüssten, was sie draufsetzen, die Diskussionen gehen momentan Richtung Transmogger bzw. Itemaufwerter


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2013)

Ich hab seit gut nem halben Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt und hab mich daher auch nicht so intensiv mit der neuen Erweiterung beschäftigt. Aber spätestens mit dem "Boos immediately to 90" Feature ist WoW für mich endgültig gestorben. Für mich hat das hochleveln immer einen sehr hohen Stellenwert gehabt, ich habe quasi mit "meinem" Helden den Aufstieg vom Bauer zum gefeierten Helden und Kriegsfürst erlebt. Finde ich echt schade von Blizzard


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber spätestens mit dem "Boost *ONE CHARAKTER* immediately to 90" Feature ist WoW für mich endgültig gestorben.



Ich hab das Mal für dich dich gefixt ^^
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass über 70% der Neuänfänger und Wiedereinsteiger, aufhören, noch bevor sie Höchstlevel erreicht haben, weil es für viele nicht unbedingt "spaßig" ist, sich ohne die Freunde, wegen den man (wieder) begonnen hat, durch viele Level zu schlagen, während die wiederum grade zusammen Spaß haben (weil sie alle auf 90 sind) wird man auch die Intention der Entwickler verstehen können - dieses" Feature" ist aktuell bei vielen "älteren" MMOs, die eben alle das Problem der "Lücke" zwischen Gros der gestandenen Spieler und Neuanfängern haben, momentan ein Thema (EQ2 hat das gerade eingeführt, HdRO überlegt man gerade so etwas einzuführen). Es ist eigentlich nicht dazu da, "alte Spieler" zu ärgern oder zu bestrafen, weil sie selber bis 90 leveln "mussten" und "Newbies" wird dies einmalig "geschenkt", sondern um auch Neueinsteigern das Gefühl von "geil, MMO" zu ermöglichen, ohne das sie vorzeitig ihre Spielerfahrung beenden, weil sie, die sie noch dazu deutlich langsamer unterwegs sind als wir alten Hasen mit dem x-ten Char, das Spiel als Singleplayer-RPG mit schlechter erzählter Gesichte erleben und weil sie es selbst nicht erleben (können), nicht nicht verstehen, was ihre Freunde an dem Spiel (bzw. diese Art von Spiel) unter anderem so gut finden


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. November 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gut nem halben Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt und hab mich daher auch nicht so intensiv mit der neuen Erweiterung beschäftigt. A*ber spätestens mit dem "Boos immediately to 90" Feature ist WoW für mich endgültig gestorben.* Für mich hat das hochleveln immer einen sehr hohen Stellenwert gehabt, ich habe quasi mit "meinem" Helden den Aufstieg vom Bauer zum gefeierten Helden und Kriegsfürst erlebt. Finde ich echt schade von Blizzard




Klingt zwar mittlerweile total abgedroschen, doch steckt verdammt viel Wahrheit in dem kleinen Satz: Du mußt nicht einen einzigen Char auf 90 buhsten.


----------



## callahan123 (17. November 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gut nem halben Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt und hab mich daher auch nicht so intensiv mit der neuen Erweiterung beschäftigt. Aber spätestens mit dem "Boos immediately to 90" Feature ist WoW für mich endgültig gestorben. Für mich hat das hochleveln immer einen sehr hohen Stellenwert gehabt, ich habe quasi mit "meinem" Helden den Aufstieg vom Bauer zum gefeierten Helden und Kriegsfürst erlebt. Finde ich echt schade von Blizzard



Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Möglichkeit einen Charakter auf Level 90 zu boosten, deine "Leistung" oder deinen Spaß in irgendeiner Art und Weise schmälert?
Kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Gut, ist deine Sicht der Dinge, was ok ist, aber wozu müssen hier so viele wegen Features, die optional sind, gleich so übertreiben?

DU kannst doch weiterhin dieses Erlebnis haben. 

Ich persönlich habe das Hochleveln 2x voll durchgezogen + einmal mit dem DK und bin aktuell dabei einen Schurken hochzuspielen, weil ich die überarbeitete Welt sehen will. Ab Level 60 sind es dann schon 4 Chars, mit denen ich die Geschichte spiele, andere Twinks, die auf irgendeiner niedrigen Stufe hängen geblieben sind, mal außen vor gelassen. Für mich ist das eine tolle Möglichkeit eine weitere Klasse anzutesten, bzw. eine Klasse, die mir bereits gefällt gleich hochzustufen.
Es soll sogar Spieler geben, die ihre Chars im Affekt gelöscht haben und dies später bereuten. 

Ich denke, dass viele neue Spieler, die das Feature nutzen und denen das Spiel gefällt, sich dann auch noch einen Twink erstellen werden und daher so oder so leveln müssen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. November 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gut nem halben Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt und hab mich daher auch nicht so intensiv mit der neuen Erweiterung beschäftigt. Aber spätestens mit dem "Boos immediately to 90" Feature ist WoW für mich endgültig gestorben. Für mich hat das hochleveln immer einen sehr hohen Stellenwert gehabt, ich habe quasi mit "meinem" Helden den Aufstieg vom Bauer zum gefeierten Helden und Kriegsfürst erlebt. Finde ich echt schade von Blizzard



Es ist doch nur ein Char und Leute wie ich, die 5 Chars immer auf max. spielen, ist es ein echter Segen mal einen jetzt
in der Pandaria-Zeit NICHT zu leveln um ihn dann später auf 90 zu schubsen.
Wer das Spiel nämlich lange und "ernsthaft" betreibt, hat alle wichtigen Berufe auf max um sich selbst zu versorgen. ^^

Und nochwas: dieses "Wegen demunddem ist WOW nun entgültig gestorben" kann ich echt nicht mehr lesen.

Glaubt echt einer der das schreibt, dass Blizz das liest und dann denkt "Scheisse, der haut ab, los lasst und das Konzept
ändern !" ^^


----------



## justblue (18. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Hast du das Gefühl, dass die Möglichkeit einen Charakter auf Level 90 zu boosten, deine "Leistung" oder deinen Spaß in irgendeiner Art und Weise schmälert?



Dieses Gefühl habe ich schon, ja. Nicht meine Leistung, aber zumindest meinen Spaß.

Es war sicher für Blizzards Finanzen ein kluger Schachzug, dieses Pushen auf Level 90 zu ermöglichen. Ich denke, dass dadurch zumindest temporär viele zurückkehren werden, die eine längere Pause gemacht haben und sich den neuen Content anschauen. Und genau das ist der Punkt: Das Startgebiet wird hoffnungslos zugemüllt sein mit Chars, die sowieso schon lange Warteschlange beim Login auf meinem Server wird noch länger werden.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nachträglich dazugepatchte neue Gebiete nicht mag: Es konzentriert sich dann alles dort und es ist absolut unmöglich, irgendetwas in Ruhe zu machen - das Hauptziel ist es, Mobs vor jemand anderem zu taggen.


----------



## BoP78 (18. November 2013)

Um nochmal das obrige "Hit"-Thema anzuschneiden:

anfangs bin ich schon erschrocken, als es hieß, dass Trefferwertung, Waffenkunde und Umschmieden wegfallen.

Aber mittlerweile bin ich auch froh drum mir zukünftig bei jedem neuen Item diesen Rattenschwanz zu ersparen. Zum Teil half es ja nur noch alle umgeschmiedeten Items zurückzusetzen und komplett neu anzufangen. Es dauert ja zeitweise länger das neue Item zu integrieren als es erst mal zu farmen


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2013)

justblue schrieb:


> das Hauptziel ist es, Mobs vor jemand anderem zu taggen.



Dieses Problem scheint, wenn ich die Videos richtig deute, keines mehr zu sein (jeder der auf einen Mob einhaut, bekommt ihn auch getaggt - wie aktuell bei den Worldbossen und den Rares der Insel des Donners)


----------



## Fedaykin (19. November 2013)

Ach ja, da neue Addon. Warlords of Draenor. Bei all den Kleinigkeiten über die man hier diskutiert, interessiert mich ein ganz anderer Aspekt: Die Zeitreise.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, es ist verdammt schwierig eine plausible Zeitreise darzustellen. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass nachdem Garrosh in die Zeit zurück reist, er eine Alternative Realität schafft und von dieser dann in unsere Realität einfallen will. Richtig? Quatsch!

Garrosh reist zurück in die Zeit und was passiert schlagartig? Unsere Gegenwart verändert sich. Punkt aus ende fertig. Du kannst nicht jemanden in die Zeit zurück schicken, ihn schwerwiegende Veränderungen vornehmen und dann behaupten, dass sie die Gegenwart nicht verändert...das ist unlogisch.

Ich bin gespannt ob und wie Blizzard das Thema angehen wird. Und insbesondere bin ich von der Erklärung seitens Blizzard gespannt....we will see.


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2013)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Garrosh reist zurück in die Zeit und was passiert schlagartig? Unsere Gegenwart verändert sich. Punkt aus ende fertig. Du kannst nicht jemanden in die Zeit zurück schicken, ihn schwerwiegende Veränderungen vornehmen und dann behaupten, dass sie die Gegenwart nicht verändert...das ist unlogisch.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob und wie Blizzard das Thema angehen wird. Und insbesondere bin ich von der Erklärung seitens Blizzard gespannt....we will see.



Es ist ein "Fantasyuniversum" in dem schon seit Jahren mit verschiedenen parallel existierenden Zeitlinien gespielt wird (siehe dazu den Roma "Thrall: Drachendämmerung" bzw. Patch 5.4: "Visionen der Zeit"-Questreihe), die sich auch miteinander verknüpfen lassen und wo Charakter A aus Zeitline 1, auch in Zeitline 2 wechseln kann, mit genug "Magie" - da ist es sehr schwer mit "Logik" unseres echten existierenden Universums zu argumentieren...ich hätte hier auch hier noch keinen gefunden, der Dämonenmagie beherrscht oder der "Licht" beschwören kann und damit andere heilt  - trotzdem "gibt es das" in dem Fantasyuniversum, obwohl es "nicht logisch ist", von unserem Blickpunkt aus unserer realen Welt aus gesehen   - es MUSS aber auch aus unserer Welt heraus nicht logisch sein, solange es von den gesetzen des erfundenen Universum heraus "möglich" ist


 Die Möglichkeit der "Beeinflussung" der Vergangenheit, hatten in diesem Universum einzig die "Bronzedrachen", bzw. ihre verdrehte Form aus der Zukunft, der "Ewige Drachenschwarm". Allerdings hat dieser Drachenschwarm in diesem Universum, ebenso wie alle anderen Drachenschwärme, den größten Teil ihrer Macht aufgegeben um ein Großes Übel aufzuhalten (Todesschwinge am Ende von "Cataclysm"). Der Schwarm kann heute nur noch selbst in der Zeit reisen, aber keine Veränderungen mehr vornehmen oder aus "eigener Kraft" "Aussenstehende" die Reise in der Zeit ermöflich. 

Nun ist eine "Anomalie" in diesem Universum aufgetaucht, eine Insel, in der die Zeit anders verläuft als normal und auf der alles von "Zeitmagie" durchwoben ist (5.4 "Zeitlose Insel") - die dort pulsierende Magie wird von jemandem dazu genutzt, einen "Aussenstehenden" Zeitreisen lassen zu können (so und nun dürft ihr alle raten, weshalb wir "Helden" Woche für Woche "Epochensteine" auf der Insel sammeln sollen, wo keiner von uns nachfragt, weshalb so viel von dem Zeug gebraucht wird). Allerdings fehlt diesem Aussenstehende die Macht, die Vergangeheit wirklich zu verändern und so erzeugt sein Eingriff lediglich eine neue Zeitlinie (ein "Paralleluniversum") das er, mithilfe seines "Helfers" bei uns mit unserer Gegenwart verbinden kann

SO erklärt das Blizzard, eine andere Erklärung wirst du nicht erhalten


----------



## Keashaa (19. November 2013)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Garrosh reist zurück in die Zeit und was passiert schlagartig? Unsere Gegenwart verändert sich. Punkt aus ende fertig. Du kannst nicht jemanden in die Zeit zurück schicken, ihn schwerwiegende Veränderungen vornehmen und dann behaupten, dass sie die Gegenwart nicht verändert...das ist unlogisch.



Gratulation! Du hast DAS Paradoxon der Zeitreise erkannt.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. November 2013)

Darum geht es mir garnicht, daher ist der süffisante Kommentar überflüssig. Es gibt Filme die zeigen, dass Zeitreisen auch plausibel erklärt werden können, siehe unsren Freund McFly..


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2013)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir garnicht, daher ist der süffisante Kommentar überflüssig. Es gibt Filme die zeigen, dass Zeitreisen auch plausibel erklärt werden können, siehe unsren Freund McFly..



Aber auch dort spricht der gute Professor von alternativen Zeitlinien, die existieren sollen 

Die Entwickler des Spiels wollen nunmal eben nicht, dass die Vergangenheit (und damit alles, was wir seit Warcraft erlebt haben), mit einem Schlag nichtig ist, sie wollen uns aber trotzdem den Storyvorhang weben, dass jemand in der zeit zurück geschickt wird, der zwar die Vergangenheit an sich nicht verändern kann (aus Mangel an magischen Fähigkeiten dahingehend - in dem Universum kann das nur, wer über diese Macht verfügt - eben der Bronzene und Ewige Drachenschwarm VOR dem Sturz von Todesschwinge), aber sehr wohl in eine "vergangene Zeit" reisen kann, dort auch etwas "ändern" kann, dadurch aber keine Veränderung dessen, was nun ist, erwirken kann, sondern stattdessen dadurch eine "alternative" Zeitlinie erschaffen wird, die eigenständig vor sich hinexistiert, aber keine Auswirkungen auf uns hat, solange es nicht gelingt (und das wird ja passieren), diese "neue" Zeitlinie mit unserer Gegenwart zu verknüpfen, und selbst dann hat es nur Auswirkungen auf Gegenwart und Zukunft, nicht aber auf "Vergangenheit"- das ist nunmal die "Logik" dieses erdachte Universums


----------



## Rasgaar (19. November 2013)

Dabei wäre es ja so einfach lösbar mit der Erklärung der alternativen Universen.
Dann reisen wir nicht in "unsere" Vergangenheit, sondern in eine Parallellebene, in der die Zeit langsamer verläuft und die Gegenwart erst bei der Zeit um Draener angekommen ist.

Somit würde diese Reise und alle Dinge die wir dort tun "unser" Azeroth nicht tangieren, sondern lediglich die Zukunft des Parallellen Universums in dem wir die Story fortsetzen.


----------



## ShaGuck (19. November 2013)

Das Feature rund um Level 90 Boost ist irgendwie krass ... einerseits total genial, aber andererseits kann ich auch die Kritik der Leute verstehen, denen nun der Spielspaß irgendwie verloren geht, weil es für sie das "Besondere" war, den Charakter zu leveln. Andererseits muss man ja sagen, dass man das Feature nicht zwangsweise nutzen muss. Es ist mit allem, was einem nicht gefällt ... man muss es ja nicht machen.  Na ja, oder mit fast allem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2013)

Man kann *EINEN* Char auf 90 bringen. Einen nicht alle.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2013)

also mir gefällt der 1x boost. spart einem die guffelei in pandaria ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (19. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also mir gefällt der 1x boost. spart einem die guffelei in pandaria ^^




Spart einem im besten Falle die Guffelei in Classic, BC, WotlK, Cata UND Pandaria 
(wenn du einen Level 1er hochboostest)


----------



## ShaGuck (19. November 2013)

Das ist der Punkt. Da es nur für einen Charakter ist, sollte es doch für jeden vollkommen in Ordnung sein und kein "Schimpfgrund". Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich Spieler über etwas aufregen, was sie nicht zwangsweise nutzen müssen. Alle Charaktere können ja weiterhin in Ruhe gelevelt werden.


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2013)

ShaGuck schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, warum sich Spieler über etwas aufregen, was sie nicht zwangsweise nutzen müssen.



Weil jemand anderes unter Umständen "leichter" hat, als sie es hatten. Weil den Spielern heute sowieso alles "in den A****" geschoben wird. Weil, weil, weil, weil

Such dir was aus


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil jemand anderes unter Umständen "leichter" hat, als sie es hatten. Weil den Spielern heute sowieso alles "in den A****" geschoben wird. Weil, weil, weil, weil
> 
> Such dir was aus



Weil es stimmt  Außerdem finde ich persönlich hat ein Charakter mehr wert wenn man in ihn viel Arbeit reingesteckt hat. Das ist heute mit dem ganzen Epboost etc. nicht mehr möglich. (Und nein, es ist nicht möglich ohne Epboost zu spielen. Im Laufe der letzten beiden Addons hat Blizzard die Epanforderung dermaßen runtergeschraubt im Levelbereich von 1-80, das ist eigentlich abartig)


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil jemand anderes unter Umständen "leichter" hat, als sie es hatten. Weil den Spielern heute sowieso alles "in den A****" geschoben wird. Weil, weil, weil, weil
> 
> Such dir was aus



Dann dürfte es auch keine modernen Autos geben, denn echte Kerle müssten noch so fahren, wie unsere Großväter. Ne, also dieser Grund ist mir seit Jahren zuwider. Nur weil ich anno 2006 elendig wochenlang Silber gegrindet habe, soll es heute genauso sein? Nur weil ich in Classic ab Stufe 45 nur noch bescheiden verteilte Quests hatte, deren Belohnungen bis in den Endcontent gereicht haben, soll es heute auch so laufen? Neid ist gerade im Freizeitbereich ein schlechter Berater. Ich freue mich darauf, einen Paladin auf Allianzseite auf 90 zu ziehen, bei der Horde ist mein Hexenmeister bereit für neue Abenteuer, nachdem die Zeitlose Inseln für mich eher eine Motivationslose Grindinsel war.


----------



## Jajaiskla (19. November 2013)

Um auch mal meine Sicht zu schildern: Ich habe *jede *Klasse auf 90. (Nein, kein Hartz4, ich gehe arbeiten hab ne Freundin und mein Reallife).
Das Einzige was ich machen kann, ist ein Char der anderen Fraktion zu boosten um den Erfolg Doppelagent zu bekommen.
Und ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, im Gegenteil. Ich hatte Spaß am leveln und selbst mit dem Boost muss man noch leveln, 10 Level ist nicht mal eben so gemacht, zumindest am hinteren Ende.

Was ich damit sagen will, ob man 90, 100 oder 10 Level levelt, ist jedem selber überlassen, manche haben Spaß dran und manche nicht und denen den es nicht gefällt müssen es nicht benutzen!
Außerdem gibt es so mehr Leute bzw mehr Chars auf Max oder Fast Max Level, nicht jeder mag es 90 level zu twinken.

PS: Beschweren bringt eh nix und ich freu mich auf meinen neuen Erfolg!


----------



## atomzwerg123 (22. November 2013)

Moinsen,

Um nochmal auf das Thema '' Draenor sieht ziemlich klein aus für nen Planeten'' zurück zu greifen, das hier glaube schon angesprochen wurde.

http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131109180142/wowwiki/images/6/64/Prelim_Warlords_of_Draenor_map.png

Auf diesem Bild das auf der Blizzcon von Blizzard gezeigt wurde sieht man unten Links ganz klar noch weiteres Land,sehr mysteriös =)


----------



## Derulu (22. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild das auf der Blizzcon von Blizzard gezeigt wurde sieht man unten Links ganz klar noch weiteres Land,sehr mysteriös =)



Nein, nicht wirklich mysteriös. Wurde auf der BlizzCon bereits geklärt - ist die Ursprungsheimat der Oger, wir werden sie in näherer Zukunft nicht besuchen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2013)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Um nochmal auf das Thema '' Draenor sieht ziemlich klein aus für nen Planeten'' zurück zu greifen



Mache ich auch noch mal:

Das was wir da sehen ist nicht gesamt-Draenor. Genauso wie Nordend, Pandaria,Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche nicht gesamt Azeroth sind (Es gibt noch eine unbekannte Rückseite)


Ps: (Kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit den Titanenglobussen an, auf der Blizzcon ist gesagt worden "They are pretty inaccurate")


----------



## Annovella (23. November 2013)

Bloodydudu schrieb:


> Um auch mal meine Sicht zu schildern: Ich habe *jede *Klasse auf 90. (Nein, kein Hartz4, ich gehe arbeiten hab ne Freundin und mein Reallife).
> Das Einzige was ich machen kann, ist ein Char der anderen Fraktion zu boosten um den Erfolg Doppelagent zu bekommen.
> Und ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, im Gegenteil. Ich hatte Spaß am leveln und selbst mit dem Boost muss man noch leveln, 10 Level ist nicht mal eben so gemacht, zumindest am hinteren Ende.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Habe auch jede Klasse auf 90, nein, eigentlich sogar jede Klasse 2x, z.T. auch mehr  Bisher noch nie Levelboost, Werbt einen Freund oder anderes genutzt. Habe auf meinen zwei Mainservern alle 11 Slots voll, aber hey, mich stört das absolut nicht! Ich finde es toll, kann ich doch schließlich auf einem anderen Server(spiele noch auf drei anderen, wo aber jeweils nur 1-3 Chars/90er sind)  einen Char auf 90 boosten. Am Praktischsten ist es natürlich bei einem Stufe 1er.

Also weint nicht rum für etwas, was JEDEM nutzt, egal ob Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger, Ein-Char-Spieler oder Powerfunleveler! Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul, sagt man doch so schön!
Freut euch einfach!


----------



## Fedaykin (23. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber auch dort spricht der gute Professor von alternativen Zeitlinien, die existieren sollen


Ja, aber nicht, dass so mir nichts dir nichts von der einen in die andere reisen kann. Ferner hat er auch nichts, niemals, von parallelen Zeitlinien erzählt. Back to the Future ist einer der wenigen, wenn nicht gar der einzige Film, welcher in punktoo Zeitreisen nahezu alles richtig macht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2013)

Komisch, irgendwie hab ich Back to the Future anders in Erinnerung....

Als Marty in der Zukunft den Almanach wegwirft, schnappt ihn sich der alte Biff und reist zurück in die Vergangenheit und verändert die Vergangenheit. Die aktuelle Zukunft ist aber noch die selbe.

Der Doc redet dann eindeutig von einer parallelen Vergangenheit....

Aber genug OT....


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (23. November 2013)

Oh man, wie sich hier wieder alle aufregen! Ich hab jetzt 9 Chars auf 90 gebracht und finde das mit dem auf 90 boost vollkommen ok! Ich hab weder die Zeit, noch die Lust erneut einen Char hochzuspielen. Egal wie gut manche Questgebiete sind, irgendwann kennt man sie in und auswendig und kann sie einfach nich mehr sehen. Zumal, der Fokus des spiels liegt ja eh seit BC komplett aufm Endcontent. Warum dann nicht die Möglichkeit anbieten, einen Char auf 90 zu pushen?


----------



## callahan123 (25. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mache ich auch noch mal:
> 
> Das was wir da sehen ist nicht gesamt-Draenor. Genauso wie Nordend, Pandaria,Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche nicht gesamt Azeroth sind (Es gibt noch eine unbekannte Rückseite)




Also wenn ich mir die Karte von Azeroth anschaue, dann sieht das für mich wie - na ja - eine Karte aus, wie jene der Erde. 
Würde mich wundern, wenn neben Amerika, Afrika, Europa, Asien, Australien und den Pol-Kappen noch etwas unbekanntes auf der "Rückseite" zu finden wäre...

DASS man natürlich noch alle Freiheiten hat, weitere 5 Kontinente irgendwo anzupinnen - also auf Azeroth - ist eine andere Sache.


Vergangenheit / Zukunft: 
da niemand genau sagen, ob es so etwas wie den Butterfly-Effect in Bezug auf Zeitreisen überhaupt gibt, da selbst Zeitreisen rein theoretisch sind, hat man auch alle Freiheiten damit umzugehen wie man will. Was unserem Hirn logisch oder möglich vorkommt, mag in der Realität ganz anders sein. 

Gerade Filme wie "back to the future" leiden an der inkonsequenten Herangewehensweise, da die Änderungen lediglich im Mikrokosmos der beteiligten Personen stattfinden. Ich mag die Filme, aber wirklich logisch aufgrund der vorgegebenen Prämisse sind sie nicht oder nur teilweise. 

Muss ja auch nicht sein, genauso wie bei WoD - es geht hier schlicht darum, alte Geschichten nachzuspielen, finde ich persönlich ne tolle Sache und mein Verstand ist absolut nicht böse auf mich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. November 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Karte von Azeroth anschaue, dann sieht das für mich wie - na ja - eine Karte aus, wie jene der Erde.
> Würde mich wundern, wenn neben Amerika, Afrika, Europa, Asien, Australien und den Pol-Kappen noch etwas unbekanntes auf der "Rückseite" zu finden wäre...



Im Gegensatz zur Erde, gibt es von Azeroth keinen vollständigen, bekannten Globus. Theoretisch könnte die bekannte Karte auch nur ein Viertel oder eine beliebige andere Größe des Planeten einnehmen.


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Erde, gibt es von Azeroth keinen vollständigen, bekannten Globus. Theoretisch könnte die bekannte Karte auch nur ein Viertel oder eine beliebige andere Größe des Planeten einnehmen.



Oh, es gibt die Globen der Titanen - die soll man aber nicht für "zu sicher" nehmen laut Entwicklern^^


----------



## callahan123 (25. November 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Erde, gibt es von Azeroth keinen vollständigen, bekannten Globus. Theoretisch könnte die bekannte Karte auch nur ein Viertel oder eine beliebige andere Größe des Planeten einnehmen.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja:
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]DASS man natürlich noch alle Freiheiten hat, weitere 5 Kontinente irgendwo anzupinnen - also auf Azeroth - ist eine andere Sache.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Fand den Begriff "Rückseite" nur so niedlich.[/font]


----------

